# 24 Stunden von Duisburg - 04./05.August 2007 - Focus



## chaoscarsten (29. November 2006)

Die 24 Stunden von Duisburg
Die größte Biker-Party des Jahres steigt am 04./05.August 2007 im Landschaftspark Nord von Duisburg.
Biken rund um die Uhr, nonstop! Egal ob ambitionierter Racer oder Party-Biker - das 24 Stunden- Rennen um ein altes Hüttenwerk lockt Biker aller Couleur ins Ruhrgebiet.



Moin,

wir starten diese Jahr zum ersten Mal in Duisburg.
Wenn alles klappt kommen sogar zwei 4er Teams zustande.

Wer von euch ist noch dabei?
Kann uns jemand Tipps geben, was man beachten sollte,
was man vielleicht mitnehmen sollte, woran man nicht sofort
denkt?
Hat jemand Bilder vom alten Streckenverlauf?
Ist die Treppe komplett fahrbar oder gibt es Tragepassagen?

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.

PS: Die Anmeldung läuft und bis Ende-Jan. gibt es wohl einen
Frühbucherrabatt .-)


----------



## Kelme (29. November 2006)

Warum eigentlich dieses Terminhopping in Duisburg? Es gibt zum einen Veranstaltungen, die weiß Gott schon länger auf diesem Termin liegen und wenn mich mein trübes Auge nicht täuscht, droht für das erste Augustwocheende 2007 eine Triple-(Rund-um-die-Uhr)-Session.


Kelme - ich werde "Schlaflos im Sattel" sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> ich werde "Schlaflos im Sattel" sein


Ebenso.

Schade, dass mehrere Veranstaltungen auf diesen Termin fallen ..


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

Neustadt Marathon auch, oder?

Naja, Duisburg als Einzelstarter tu ich mir nicht wieder an... vor allem habe ich keine Lust wieder so viel zu zahlen :kotz:


----------



## checky (29. November 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> ...
> Ist die Treppe komplett fahrbar oder gibt es Tragepassagen?
> ...



die Strecke ist ein Witz, also komplett fahrbar.


----------



## Christer (29. November 2006)

checky schrieb:


> die Strecke ist ein Witz, also komplett fahrbar.



Wie oft bist Du denn die kurze Stahltreppe oben vom Bunkersteg runter gefahren? Wenn Du einer der wenigen bist der diese Treppe im Training problemlos gefahren ist, dann solltest Du wenigstens dem "Fragensteller" sagen das man diese Treppe im Rennen nicht fahren darf. Also gibt es dort schon mal eine "Tragepassage".

Gruß

SR


----------



## checky (29. November 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> ..., dann solltest Du wenigstens dem "Fragensteller" sagen das man diese Treppe im Rennen nicht fahren darf. Also gibt es dort schon mal eine "Tragepassage".
> 
> Gruß
> 
> SR



Haste recht. Man sollte den Fahrern allerdings wenigstens frei stellen ob man fährt oder nicht (dies Jahr haben sich auch genügend über das Verbot hinweggesetzt & keiner wurde meines Wissens nach dafür angemacht 
Also grade anfahren, Arsch nach hinten & rollen lassen.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (29. November 2006)

Die eine Treppenpassage(vor der Straßenüberquerung)) war ja am Anfang auch noch frei gegeben bis dort jemand zum Sturz kam und dann wurde daraus eine Tragepassage. Aber bei der steile Eisentreppe war es ja kaum möglich runter zu fahren. 1. hat sich am Ende der Treppe immer ein kleine ansammlung von Bikern gebildet die wieder auf ihr Rad gestiegen sind,somit hätte man immer warten müssen bis dort alles frei gewesen wäre und dann hätten auch die nachfolgenden Biker waten müssen und 2.die zwei Mädels an dem Strecken-Posten hätten dann sichelich mit einen geschimpft  

Wir sind dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei(Anmeldung bereits erfolgt) im 2er Team....Team ERROR is back 
Wird bestimmt wieder ein super Event. Hat sich schon jeman d das Video von diesem Jahr angesehen? Falls nicht, hier der Link

MfG


----------



## Christer (29. November 2006)

checky schrieb:


> Haste recht. Man sollte den Fahrern allerdings wenigstens frei stellen ob man fährt oder nicht (dies Jahr haben sich auch genügend über das Verbot hinweggesetzt & keiner wurde meines Wissens nach dafür angemacht
> Also grade anfahren, Arsch nach hinten & rollen lassen.



Bist Du dort schon mal runter gefahren? Ich habe es mich nicht getraut.
Beim Rennen ist es absolut erforderlich das man auf der Treppe das Bike nur tragen darf. 

Die Fahrer/innen die wirklich die Treppe fahren, würden dies sicher in einem "Zug" machen wenn sie über den Bunkersteg kommen. Das wäre viel zu gefährlich weil am Ende der kleinen und am Anfang der großen Treppe eigentlich immer Leute stehen die sich für die Abfahrt über die große Treppe aufstellen. Dort würde es unweigerlich zu Unfällen kommen. 

Das 24 h Rennen ist ein Rennen für "Jedermann". Dort fahren auch Leute mit die sonst nie ein Rennen fahren. Diese Fahrer/innen würden sich eventuell unter Druck gesetzt fühlen wenn die ganzen Zuschauer erwarten würden das man die Treppe runter fährt. Unter diesem "Druck" würde sicher der eine oder andere Fahrer die Treppe runter fahren obwohl er sich das gar nicht zutraut. Dazu würde es oben am Treppen Anfang sicher noch mehr Probleme geben wenn sich dort die Fahrer zur Abfahrt auf die kleine gefährliche Treppe vorbereiten. "Kurz absteigen und tragen" ist dann sicher manchmal besser. 

Dazu haben auch dieses Jahr wieder einige Fahrer die Hilfe des DRK und der Duisburger Unfallchirurgie in Anspruch nehmen müssen. Das muß man ja nicht noch unnötig in die Höhe treiben. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. November 2006)

NAbend,

hat vielleicht jemand ein Höhenprofil aus dem Rennen oder Daten vom HAC oder POLAR?

Wieviel Runden fährt man in einer 4er Gruppe im Mittelfeld so?
Wie schnell ist man mit einer Runde durch (ca.)?

Für Infos jeder Art, vielen Dank.


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

Unser 4er Team ist letztes Jahr 22er Runden gefahren. Ich 30er... 
Das Höhenprofil:
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
Ungefähr so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (30. November 2006)

Das Din-Team ist auch angemeldet.


----------



## Felixxx (30. November 2006)

Hab' mich auch angemeldet - nach 2004 im 2er Team und 2006 (zu spät angemeldet, hab' aber glücklicherweise noch einen Startplatz in einem super netten 8er Team bekommen) werde ich in 2007 endlich als Einzelfahrer an den Start gehen 
Die Strecke in Duisburg find' ich richtig klasse - sowohl von der Streckenführung her als auch von der super tollen Stimmung dort.
Den Veranstalter Skyder möchte ich hier loben, da mir der gesamte Ablauf und die Betreuung sehr gut gefiel.
Das Startgeld ist nicht wenig, aber die Preise sind ja auch seit 2004 konstant.
24h entspricht ja mindestens 3 Marathons - von daher geht für mich der Preis in Ordnung.

CU in 2007, Felixxx


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. November 2006)

ja ich bin auch dabei aber dieses jahr im 2er, will ja auch mal zum fahren kommen lach, 
waren dieses jahr ein vierer das sich über die 24hBörse zusammengefunden hat, ich habe 20-22 min pro runde gebraucht unser langsamster 30-32 min.
dieses jahr geht im 2er rund, 3 Runden pro Std = 36 unser Ziel 30-32 Runden  , obs was wird mal sehn


----------



## Stiffler2409 (30. November 2006)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> 3 Runden pro Std = 36 unser Ziel 30-32 Runden  , obs was wird mal sehn



Wenn du einigermaßen fit bist,sollte diese Rundenzahl ohne Probleme zu bewältigen sein. Nur als Info,leztes Jahr hatte das beste Zweier Team, 70 Runden geschafft...

MfG


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. November 2006)

um mich mache ich mir keine sorgen aber mein partner muß noch schneller werden,
angemeldet sind wir jetzt auch, nur noch geld überweisen und fertig


----------



## f-b-791 (30. November 2006)

Für alle die sich schon mal warmfahren wollen,

www.mtb-chemnitz.de und keine Angst es giebt trotz erster Anmeldungen noch freie Plätze.... 

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

Holzau ist eine Woche nach uns .....  mfG also Rockt einfach beide Rennen.....


den einfahren ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jane86 (30. November 2006)

Hier das Höhenprofil.


----------



## Fungrisu (1. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> NAbend,
> 
> hat vielleicht jemand ein Höhenprofil aus dem Rennen oder Daten vom HAC oder POLAR?
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
hier das Ergebnis der 4er Teams aus dem letzten Jahr
da kannst du ja mal schauen wieviel Runden die im Mittelfeld so gefahren sind.

Ergebnis 4er 2006

Gruß Jörg


----------



## rothrunner (1. Dezember 2006)

Wir melden uns evtl auch an?

Sieht nach viel Asphalt aus! Und ne Treppe ist auch nicht so mein Ding, bin schließlich Mountainbiker und kein Läufer 

Wir waren bei den 24h von München dabei. Tolle Strecke, super Stimmung nur die Orga war beschi**en.

Mal schauen, entschieden uns die nächsten Tage...


----------



## Chris13 (6. Dezember 2006)

Fällt leider auf den gleichen Termin wie das 24h MTB Rennen am Nürburgring: http://www.rad-am-ring.de/ 
Dort gibt es 2007 neben dem bekannten 24h Rennradrennen auf der Nordschelife auch ein großes 24 MTB Rennen.

Wir werden mit unserem Team am Nürburgring starten. Traumhafte Streckenführung in der "Grünen Hölle" - wir sind bereits Teile der neuen Strecke abgefahren.

Schade, das beide Rennen auf das gleiche Datum fallen.


----------



## Jane86 (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich frage mich, wer für 2007 die Rennen geplant hat ... 24h von Duisburg, Rad am Ring und Schlaflos im Sattel am gleichen Wochenende. Als gäbe es nur ein einziges im nächsten Sommer  !


----------



## Kelme (6. Dezember 2006)

Schlaflos im Sattel war ja wohl schon immmer an diesem Wochenende, auch wenn es in 2007 (erst) die dritte Austragung ist. Warum andere da wildes Termingehüpfe praktizieren,, muss man nicht verstehen. 


Kelme


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Eine weitere Frage:
Fährt man in Duisburg nur auf Beton oder gibt es auch Passagen mit Schlamm, Feldweg oder ähnlichem?

Würde mich interessieren bezüglich der Reifenwahl? So wie ich das im Moment so sehe, werde ich wohl mit den Larsen TT vorlieb nehmen. Die Nobby Nic, sind wahrscheinlich überflüssig.







Mit welchen Gummies seit ihr unterwegs?
Ist 2.1 ausreichend?


----------



## McKnight (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

man ist nicht nur auf Beton unterwegs. Es gibt Streckenstücke mit Schotter und auch Wiesenstücke. Ich bin schon sehr oft mit dem Larsen TT im Landschaftspark gefahren. So lange es keinen Regen gibt, ist der Reifen erste Wahl.


----------



## Chris13 (7. Dezember 2006)

"Rad am Ring" ist durch die Motorsportveranstaltungen, die dort im Sommer stattfinden, bei einer freien Terminwahl natürlich sehr eingeschränkt.

Ich kann das Rennen aber nur empfehlen. Wir sicher eines der Highlights bei den 24h MTB Rennen in 2007!


----------



## Christer (7. Dezember 2006)

Chris13 schrieb:


> "Rad am Ring" ist durch die Motorsportveranstaltungen, die dort im Sommer stattfinden, bei einer freien Terminwahl natürlich sehr eingeschränkt.
> 
> Ich kann das Rennen aber nur empfehlen. Wir sicher eines der Highlights bei den 24h MTB Rennen in 2007!



Ich wusste gar nicht das an dem Wochenende auch ein 24 h MTB Rennen am Nürburgring stattfindet. Das war früher doch nur ein 24 h Rennrad Rennen, oder? 

Da ist die Terminwahl aber wirklich sehr unglücklich gelaufen. 

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Dezember 2006)

Chris13 schrieb:


> "Rad am Ring" ist durch die Motorsportveranstaltungen, die dort im Sommer stattfinden, bei einer freien Terminwahl natürlich sehr eingeschränkt....


In einem "anderen" Forum wäre für diesen Satz der Titel "Rechtfertigungsweltmeister 2006" schon vergeben  


Kelme - jeder da wo er mag


----------



## f-b-791 (8. Dezember 2006)

Für alle zum Warmfahren

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

billig aber erstklassig...............


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Dezember 2006)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Für alle zum Warmfahren
> 
> www.mtb-chemnitz.de
> 
> billig aber erstklassig...............



Erfahrungen?
Strecken-Info? Bilder? 
Interesse besteht bei uns schon.


----------



## sunflowerbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Für alle zum Warmfahren
> 
> www.mtb-chemnitz.de
> 
> billig aber erstklassig...............




Habt aber auch nen super Termin!!! 

Den gleichen haben die 24h in Reggau und die 24h Berlin auch.

Grüße SFB


----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2006)

24h-Rennen werden im allgemeinen völlig überbewertet  .


K.


----------



## Felixxx (9. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt aber keine Alternative die so viel Spaß bereitet...

Schönes Wochenende, Felixxx


----------



## f-b-791 (9. Dezember 2006)

Das 24h rennen in Chemnitz wird ein super günstiges trotzdem sehr provessionel ausgetragenes   MTB 24h rennen.

Hohe Preisgelder, geile Organisation, super Preise, herliche Lage der Strecke und und und ..............

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

anmelden lohnt sich!!!!!!


----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2006)

Demnächst wird der Thread hier eine Dauerwerbesendung ...


K.





... tolles Publikum, hübsche Masseurinnen und Masseure, ....


----------



## sunflowerbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Demnächst wird der Thread hier eine Dauerwerbesendung ...
> 
> 
> K.
> ...




Dann überleg ich mir das doch noch, ob ich nach Chemnitz komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2006)

... na dann wirst du überrascht sein, welche Dienstleistung du erhältst. Ich fürchte du erwartest Masseusen. Es gibt einen Unterschied.


Kelme - bleibt schlaflos


----------



## chaoscarsten (9. Dezember 2006)

Na ja, sollte eigentlich ein THREAT über das 24h RACE in DUISBURG werden ...!

Wir sind wohl mit 3 x 4er TEAM am Start. 
1. Aachen
2. Roetgen 
3. Mainz

Wird bestimmt ne coole Sache.

Muss mal / Sollte man am FR. schon früh da sein?
Gibt es Platzprobleme, wegen ZELT, Mannschaftsunterkunft, usw.?
Können nicht Fahrer auch ins Fahrerlager, zwecks Versorgung usw.?


----------



## Felixxx (9. Dezember 2006)

Freitag vormittags dort zu sein hat den Vorteil, dass ihr eine größere Auswahl an Stellplätzen habt. Bisher war immer genug Platz für alle Unterkünfte da. Das Fahrerlager ist im Allgemeinen frei zugänglich selbst für Besucher, Freunde etc.
Die Stimmung ist fantastisch 

Habe mich auch schon angemeldet und überwiesen ))

CU in Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage:
> Fährt man in Duisburg nur auf Beton oder gibt es auch Passagen mit Schlamm, Feldweg oder ähnlichem?
> 
> Würde mich interessieren bezüglich der Reifenwahl? So wie ich das im Moment so sehe, werde ich wohl mit den Larsen TT vorlieb nehmen. Die Nobby Nic, sind wahrscheinlich überflüssig.
> ...


2,1 ist voll ausreichend. Das ist eine absolute Hardtail-Strecke mit sehr wenig technischem Anspruch, was ich aber für ein 24h-Rennen gar nicht schlecht finde. Schließlich ist man auch nachts unterwegs und ich denke, jeder hat mal ein Konzentrationsloch bei einem so langen Rennen. 
Den Larsen TT kannst du da gut fahren. Bin ich letztes Jahr trotz der schlammigen Strecke auch gut mit zurecht gekommen, weil sich die schlammigen Stücke vielleicht auf 30% der Runde beschränken. Der Rest ist Schotter oder Apshalt.


----------



## TransApennin (10. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich in Duisburg Strom zum Laden er Akku´s! Hab mir sagen lassen, dass man da ohne auskommen muss...


----------



## Georgme (10. Dezember 2006)

TransApennin schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich in Duisburg Strom zum Laden er Akku´s! Hab mir sagen lassen, dass man da ohne auskommen muss...



falsch...
es gibt mehrere ladestationen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

TransApennin schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich in Duisburg Strom zum Laden er Akku´s! Hab mir sagen lassen, dass man da ohne auskommen muss...



ich weiss ja nich, was du für n akku hast, die meisten haben sigma mirage. die halten 3,5h und brauchen 5h zum aufladen. sprich wenn du den akku um 0:30 leer hast und dann gleich lädst, dann  ist der pünktlich zum sonnenaufgang wieder einsatzbereit  

es gab dieses jahr mehrere grosse generatoren, die ca. 10x so leise waren wie die von den leuten mitgebrachten und mit ist immer noch nich klar, warum man nicht 24h ohne strom auskommt


----------



## chaoscarsten (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nich, was du für n akku hast, die meisten haben sigma mirage. die halten 3,5h und brauchen 5h zum aufladen. sprich wenn du den akku um 0:30 leer hast und dann gleich lädst, dann  ist der pünktlich zum sonnenaufgang wieder einsatzbereit
> 
> es gab dieses jahr mehrere grosse generatoren, die ca. 10x so leise waren wie die von den leuten mitgebrachten und mit ist immer noch nich klar, warum man nicht 24h ohne strom auskommt



Mein Akku hält auch ausreichend lange. Fahre die 24h ja nicht alleine .-)

Sind die privaten Generatoren nicht sogar untersagt? Wenn nicht, schade.
Ich denke auch, dass es 24h auch ohne STROM und TON gehen kann / sollte.


----------



## s-works speci (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch dabei als einzelstarter, mal sehen wie es Läuft.
@caoscarsten: Wie fährt sich das Rush Carbon, biste zufrieden damit?
werde es mir wohl auch im Frühjahr kaufen habe deine bilder Gesehen und bin föllig begeistert.


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. Dezember 2006)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr auch dabei als einzelstarter, mal sehen wie es Läuft.
> @caoscarsten: Wie fährt sich das Rush Carbon, biste zufrieden damit?
> werde es mir wohl auch im Frühjahr kaufen habe deine bilder Gesehen und bin föllig begeistert.



Wenn Du Dein Bike kaufst, sind wahrscheinlich auch alle Parts verfügbar, 
wie SI-Vorbau, Avic Ult., SI Carbon Kurbel, usw. 

Das Rahmen ist TOP, die Gabel sowie so über jeden Zweifel erhaben,
allerdings empfinde ich den empf. VK als eine "...." ! Für die Anbauteile am
Team Bike, ist der Preis leider viel zu hoch - ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.

Aber trotz allem, hat das BIKEN einfach FREUDE verbreitet ...


----------



## md-hammer (24. Dezember 2006)

Die 50 Einzelstarterplätze in Duisburg sind weg. Es liegen laut Veranstalter schon über 100 Anmeldungen vor.


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Dezember 2006)

Die haben nur 50 Einzelstarterplätze?!  
Was soll denn das? 

Thb


----------



## md-hammer (24. Dezember 2006)

Mußt du mal beim Veranstalter nachfragen. War im letzten Jahr auch schon so.


----------



## f-b-791 (24. Dezember 2006)

Es giebt noch Einzelstartplätze,, günstig aber es wird ein sau gutes rennen...

www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## s-works speci (24. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt nur 50 Einzelstarter weil nicht mehr als 300 Fahrer auf den 7,7 KM stück auf einmal unterwegs sein sollen.


----------



## Kelme (24. Dezember 2006)

Deshalb ist ja die Strecke bei "Schlaflos im Sattel" 10 km lang - 250 Hm steil und sackdunkel. Da passen mehr FahrerInnen drauf und es fällt nicht so direkt auf, wenn eine(r) von der Wildsau erlegt wird.


Kelme - fahrt wo ihr wollt, aber *fahrt*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Dezember 2006)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 50 Einzelstarter weil nicht mehr als 300 Fahrer auf den 7,7 KM stück auf einmal unterwegs sein sollen.



Und das sind nach meinen Geschmack ein paar zu viele. Besonders wenn die dicken Brummer wieder den Wurzeltrail verstopfen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. Januar 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ...



Hast Du ein paar Tipps zum 24h Rennen in Duisburg?
Hast Du zufällig ein paar Bilder von Strecke?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Jane86 (1. Januar 2007)

Fotos gibt es u.a. auf www.24h-duisburg.de (unter "Impressionen") und auf www.gonzofoto.de.

(Hoffe, es ist ok, dass ich antworte, auch wenn ich nicht gefragt worden bin?!)


----------



## f-b-791 (2. Januar 2007)

mal was neues probieren.....

www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Januar 2007)

Hi mein tipp wäre vor dem Rennen vermehrt auf der Strasse zu trainieren, da es nur 2 reele Anstiege gibt und der rest ziemlich flach ist. Eine gute Rundenzeit erreicht mann nur wenn man auf den Flachschstücken richtig Druck macht, und sich an den Bergen ggf. erholen kann. Die meisten die am Anstieg überholen hat man im Flachen wieder eingefangen  Kurventechnik auf geschotterten Untergrung zu üben macht einen fit für den Parcours.


----------



## Christer (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo,



f-b-791 schrieb:


> mal was neues probieren.....
> 
> www.mtb-chemnitz.de



Ich finde es super das ihr ein ganz neues und eigenes 24 h Rennen aufbaut und wünsche euch viel Erfolg. 

Aber deine Postings in den jeweiligen Threads sehe ich langsam als Spam an. Ihr habt doch schon einen eigenen Thread zu "eurem" Rennen. Dann poste doch bitte nicht andauernd die Werbung zu eurem Rennen in den Threads der anderen Rennen, in denen sich die Leute über das jeweilige Rennen unterhalten wollen. 

Vielen Dank. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Januar 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi mein tipp wäre vor dem Rennen vermehrt auf der Strasse zu trainieren, da es nur 2 reele Anstiege gibt und der rest ziemlich flach ist. *Eine gute Rundenzeit erreicht mann nur wenn man auf den Flachschstücken richtig Druck macht, und sich an den Bergen ggf. erholen kann.* Die meisten die am Anstieg überholen hat man im Flachen wieder eingefangen  Kurventechnik auf geschotterten Untergrung zu üben macht einen fit für den Parcours.



Das sehe ich aber nicht so.. an den kurzen anstiegen zeigt sich, wer noch kraft hat, auf den geraden sollte man so oder so gas geben, hier kann man sich aber eher entspannen als bei den anstiegen!
das man sich bei den bergen erholen soll, habe ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2007)

Letztes Jahr bin ich als Einzelfahrer gestartet. Training? Keins gehabt davor. Einfach gefahren. Ich bin allerdings immer Touren gefahren an die 7 Stunden auf Achse. Da zählt weniger das Tempo, eher das Durchhaltevermögen. Möglichst wenig Pausen machen. 

Ach, schau grad die Pics vom letzten Jahr an:




GEIL


----------



## chaoscarsten (4. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr bin ich als Einzelfahrer gestartet. Training? Keins gehabt davor. Einfach gefahren. Ich bin allerdings immer Touren gefahren an die 7 Stunden auf Achse. Da zählt weniger das Tempo, eher das Durchhaltevermögen. Möglichst wenig Pausen machen.
> 
> Ach, schau grad die Pics vom letzten Jahr an:
> 
> ...



RESPECT !

Wieviel Runde hast Du denn geschafft und wieviel Zeit warst Du im Sattel?
Würd mich mal Interessieren, ob Du auch mal ne Std.
geschlaffen hast oder massiert wurdest?

Darf man das Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2007)

8ter Platz bei 49 Runden. Glaube ich.
Geschlafen? Ging nicht. Bin 1,5 Stunden rumgelegen. Massiert... tja, das wird wohl immer ein Traum bleiben 

Reine Fahrzeit würd ich so 20h schätzen, vll 19,5. Weiß es nicht genau denn ich bin ohne Tacho gefahren.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ach, schau grad die Pics vom letzten Jahr an:


hattest du so wenig zu essen bekommen, dass du am transponder nagen musstest???
   

wer vorne mitfahren möchte, kann sich massagepausen und ähnliche pausen- scherze nicht erlauben. wer massagepausen braucht, kann nich vorne mitfahren.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Januar 2007)

Ob du es glaubs oder nicht ich kann mich am Berg gut erholen, zumindest viel besser als auf der geraden wo ich volle pulle reintreten muss. Von der Abfahrt ganz zu schweigen . 

Genauso ist es bei Marathons, am berg erholen ggf. schieben und im flachen die anderen Abhängen.


----------



## OliT (9. Januar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - ich werde "Schlaflos im Sattel" sein


Dann sehen wir uns ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## skyder (9. Januar 2007)

> mal was neues probieren.....
> 
> www.mtb-chemnitz.de




Lieber f-b-791,

wenn Ihr schon fast die komplette Internet Seite kopiert, dazu promotet "mal was Neues ausprobieren...", dann würde ich 

1. Zumindest den Urheber befragen (also unser Agentur)
2. Den Text (z.B. Reglement) einfach mal durchlesen; den beim "einfachen" kopieren, werden auch die Fehler übernommen.

Beispiel: Es sind nur Mountainbikes mit einer Radgröße von 26 und 29 Zoll gefahren werden

Nicht´s für ungut...

skyder

www.24h-duisburg.de


----------



## SOG Events (10. Januar 2007)

diesen Fehler findet man auch schon bei *unseren* Reglements 

Nichts für ungut Skyder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2007)

Ohja, macht euch fertig. Da werden noch MEHR mitfahren


----------



## skyder (10. Januar 2007)

SOG Events schrieb:


> diesen Fehler findet man auch schon bei *unseren* Reglements
> 
> Nichts für ungut Skyder!




Dann sollten wir das schnellstens ändern, sonst könnte man uns unterstellen wir wären der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig....


----------



## ctwitt (13. Januar 2007)

Hi,

am Berg ausruhen? Das muss ich auch mal probieren. Bisher ist mein Puls am Berg immer angestiegen. Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären warum das so ist? Egal in welche Himmelsrichtung ich fahre, immer wenn es bergauf geht, steigt mein Puls an und ich kann mich nicht erholen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es in Duisburg sinnvoll, ruhig und gleichmäßig zu fahren. Im Streckenteil zwischen Start und Treppe macht Windschattenfahren Sinn. Vor dem Treppenstück schauen, dass man alle langsamen Fahrer überholt hat. Die Erdhügelchen immer mit Schwung anfahren, dann ist man schon halb oben. 

Hardtail mit 12-27 Kassette schön leicht, weder kleines Blatt noch kleine Ritzel braucht man auf der Strecke.


----------



## piekasoe (15. Januar 2007)

ich wollte mich als 1er fahrer anmelden, is schon alles weg, suche jetzt nen partner für ein 2er,will auf jeden fall was reissen da
wer hat lust...


----------



## Levty (15. Januar 2007)

Es werden bestimmt vor dem Start noch Plätze vergeben, weil manche EInzelfahrer am Ende doch nicht können. Wart mal ab...


----------



## piekasoe (15. Januar 2007)

wäre natürlich nicht schlecht wenn noch ein paar leute abspringen, obwohl 2er is ja auch ganz cool,kan man mehr ausrasten als allein.


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

Unter "ausrasten" verstehe ich "ausflippen" oder "wütend durch die Gegend rennen und alle Leute anschreien"... Also ich war kurz davor. Bin als Einzelfahrer gestartet


----------



## piekasoe (16. Januar 2007)

im allgemeine wird ausrasten schon so definiert...

warum warst du den kurz davor?
Fährst du dieses jahr wieder als einzel oder überhaupt


----------



## Jane86 (16. Januar 2007)

Suche noch Mitfahrer für unser 8er-Team! Wer Lust hat, einfach melden, alles Weitere dann per Mail!


----------



## Georgme (16. Januar 2007)

piekasoe schrieb:


> im allgemeine wird ausrasten schon so definiert...
> 
> warum warst du den kurz davor?
> Fährst du dieses jahr wieder als einzel oder überhaupt



jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was lev darauf antwortet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

piekasoe schrieb:


> im allgemeine wird ausrasten schon so definiert...
> 
> warum warst du den kurz davor?
> Fährst du dieses jahr wieder als einzel oder überhaupt



Warum? Weil ich Hunger hatte und mir dann am Stand die Zunge an der drecks Suppe verbrannt hab und 4 Runden lang nix essen konnte 
Und dann wollte ich aufs Klo (Schß!sen) und alle Toileten waren besetzt . . .

Und ne... Ich verkaufe jetzt mein Bike (sig...) und bin jetzt auf FR/DH und Tour umgestiegen. Mim neuen HT werde ich aber noch Team 24h Rennen bestreiten  Und biete mich immer wieder als Betreuer an 
Also werde nicht mehr ernsthaft fahren. Just 4 fun!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Januar 2007)

piekasoe schrieb:


> wäre natürlich nicht schlecht wenn noch ein paar leute abspringen, obwohl 2er is ja auch ganz cool,kan man mehr ausrasten als allein.


na dann mal viel spass. ich  bin noch nie 2-er gefahren, aber ich stelle es mir schlimmer vor als einzel und viel schlimmer als 4-er. ich hab schon so viele aufgeben sehen.... 5 turns "ausrasten" ist ok, 10 hält man es vielleicht auch noch aus, aber wenn man dann 8h vor dem ende total fertig ist, ist dann doch alles umsonst.

es gibt ja noch mehr 24h- rennen als das in duisburg, an denen es noch einzelplätze gibt. 

und vielleicht liest ja skyder mit: ich finde, es können mehr als die 50 einzelfahrer  auf den kurs geschickt werden, ich fande es im letztem jahr auf der strecke ziemlich ruhig, da geht noch was. wie wäre s mit 70-80 einzelfahrer?


----------



## Georgme (16. Januar 2007)

genau... 
vor allem nachts war es richtig leer auf der strecke......


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

Jop. Wobei am Ende auch nur ungefähr 30 Fahrer "wirklich" durchgefahren sind...


----------



## piekasoe (16. Januar 2007)

ich will dieses rennen ja auch nur aus spass machen.natürlich will ich schon auf ein paar runden kommen,vieleicht geht ja noc´h was.


----------



## Becci (17. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wie wäre s mit 70-80 einzelfahrer?




wenn sie mir ausm weg gehen


----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> wenn sie mir ausm weg gehen




Glaubst Du, Du bist schneller?


----------



## pseudosportler (17. Januar 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> wenn sie mir ausm weg gehen



Da ist wohl jemand etwas übermutig, duck und weg  .


----------



## Georgme (17. Januar 2007)

hochmut kommt vor dem fall.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (17. Januar 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> wenn sie mir ausm weg gehen


auf den abfahrten würde ich platz machen, hab gehört, becci fährt gnadenlos *angst*


----------



## Becci (17. Januar 2007)

also mit den reaktionen hab ich gerechnet 
tztz weswegen meint ihr waren da die smileys? ich weiß, dass ich langsam bin  


easymtbiker schrieb:


> auf den abfahrten würde ich platz machen, hab gehört, becci fährt gnadenlos *angst*


ähm..vom wem?und vor allem wo bin ich jemals letzte saison gnadenlos gefahren?ich hab immer lieb danke gesagt  (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2007)

nichts gegen Becci,
die hat mir gezeigt wo es langgeht  
gut war vor dem Rennen zum Kurs kennenlernen aber das verraten wir keinem,
wir sind dieses Jahr als 2er dabei, Ziel unter den ersten 15,sollten wir eigentlich hinbekommen  
Becci macht das schon


----------



## Levty (17. Januar 2007)

Aha  So knüpfen sich die Beziehungen ;D


----------



## Phipzi (17. Januar 2007)

Moin.

Ich bin letztes Jahr im 4er-Team gefahren und mach' das dieses Jahr wieder. Wir haben schon gemeldet (wäre gerne 1er gefahren). Das Rennen hat mir letztes Jahr viel Spaß gemacht, allerdings könnte sich die Orga eine große Scheibe von der Willinger Veranstaltung (www.bike-festival.de) abschneiden. Die Expo- und Ausstellerbreite fand ich in Duisburg ziemlich schmal. 
Was mich sehr geärgert hat, ist dass -besonders nachts- viele abgekürzt haben! 

Also, sehen uns auf der Strecke (ihr seht mich wohl erst von Hinten, dann von der Seite und dann von Vorne;-)


----------



## sunflowerbiker (17. Januar 2007)

Phipzi schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> .
> Was mich sehr geärgert hat, ist dass -besonders nachts- viele abgekürzt haben!



Und wo genau, haben welche abgekürzt? Ich will ja auch die Stelle kennen 

Grüße SFB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georgme (17. Januar 2007)

*wer schummelt , betrügt sich selber*....


----------



## rothrunner (18. Januar 2007)

Ich bin bisher einige 12h Rennen als Einzelstarter gefahren. Habe mich jedesmal furchtbar über die Abkürzer aufgeregt. Vor allem wenn man jemanden in einer Runde 2x überholt, oder wenn sich schon richtige Pfade gebildet haben, die die Abkürzer nutzen.

Ich kann mir doch nichts dafür kaufen ob ich nun P17 oder P24 belege und trotzdem rege ich mich jedesmal über diese Idioten tierisch auf!

Unser 4er Mixed-Team ist im letzten Jahr bei einem Rennen auf P4 gefahren. P3 belegte ein Team bei dem die Frau genau eine Runde gedreht hat und dann ihr Bike an einen Mann übergeben hat. 4 Männer haben also in der Mixedwertung den 3. Platz belegt. Man habe ich mich aufgeregt!!!!!
Hobbysportler und dann soooooooo be*******n 

Im Dezember habe ich ein Rennen erlebt, bei dem 19/20 jährige bei der Jugend gestartet sind. Ne ne Leute, wer be*******n will soll doch daheim bleiben!!!!! Hobbyfahrer hin oder her............


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2007)

In Duisburg hab ich niemanden Abkürzen gesehen, wäre mir aber auch Wayne denke ich, bin ja schließlich gegen die Zeit gefahren und nicht gegen jemand anderen...



rothrunner schrieb:


> Im Dezember habe ich ein Rennen erlebt, bei dem 19/20 jährige bei der Jugend gestartet sind. Ne ne Leute, wer be*******n will soll doch daheim bleiben!!!!! Hobbyfahrer hin oder her............



Tja, und ich bin in Duisburg mit 17 gestartet und musste bangen, dass die mich noch vor dem Start rausschmeißen 

Dann doch noch alles gut gegangen  und wir alle hatten mächtig Spaß


----------



## Georgme (18. Januar 2007)

hoffentlich liest das skyder........


----------



## Becci (18. Januar 2007)

Georgme schrieb:


> hoffentlich liest das skyder........



wg den abkürzungen?
nun ich hab auch teams wechseln sehen wo keine wechselzone war.....
dieses jahr besser durchgreifende streckenposten wünsch ich mir


----------



## Jane86 (18. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Tja, und ich bin in Duisburg mit 17 gestartet und musste bangen, dass die mich noch vor dem Start rausschmeißen


Wieso sollten die dich denn rausschmeißen? Hatten auch einen 17jährigen im Team ...


----------



## Becci (18. Januar 2007)

einzelstarter erst ab 18 jahre ;-)


----------



## Jane86 (18. Januar 2007)

Ach soo, stimmt, jetzt, wo du das sagst ... hab ich auch mal gehört


----------



## Leinetiger (18. Januar 2007)

*Der Öli und meine Wenigkeit suchen übrigends noch 2 gute Fahrer für ein 4er!!!*


----------



## Georgme (19. Januar 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> *Der Öli und meine Wenigkeit suchen übrigends noch 2 gute Fahrer für ein 4er!!!*



gute fahrer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (19. Januar 2007)

SKYDER liest immer mit......;-)


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Januar 2007)

Georgme schrieb:


> gute fahrer??



auf jedenfall für die Top10


----------



## sunflowerbiker (19. Januar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> SKYDER liest immer mit......;-)



das ist ja nicht schlecht, hab da ein paar Fragen.

wegen Treppen fahren, dass die Metalltreppe Tragepassage ist ja einleuchtend, wie schaut es mit der kleinen Treppe aus, bei dieser man letztes Jahr dann absteigen musste? Wenn sie auch wieder Tragepassage ist, sollte man auch sicherstellen, das keiner runterfährt, wie letztes Jahr oder man gibt sie gleich frei. Weil sie als Tragepassge gefährlicher ist wie zum fahren. Bin einpaarmal einwenig ins straucheln gekommen.

Grüße Pink Pirate


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> SKYDER liest immer mit......;-)


ok, leute, aufpassen, was ihr hier schreibt! 

also wenn die kleine treppe dieses jahr wieder nich gefahren werden darf, werde ich sie springen!


----------



## skyder (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo easymtbiker,

die kleine Treppe wird in diesem Jahr befahrbar sein; wir werden das Ding überbauen-sodass es keine Probleme gibt (hoffentlich....).

Gruß
skyder


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Januar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> die kleine Treppe wird in diesem Jahr befahrbar sein; wir werden das Ding überbauen-sodass es keine Probleme gibt (hoffentlich....).


überspringbar?  

vor 2 jahren wurde die treppe doch mit so einer holzplatten- konstruktion abgedeckt, was zur folge hatte, dass nach dem regen einige darauf weg gerutscht sind....
aber ihr werdet das schon richtig machen!


----------



## hillrace (21. Januar 2007)

Also ich würde mich diesmal freuen das es mit der Rundenzählung besser läuft.
So oft wie zurück mußte weil der sch..... Sensor nicht gezählt hat.

Aber Gott Lob ist diesmal jemand anderes dafür verantwortlich. Hoffe es klappt besser. 

ABgesehen davon hoffe ich das die be********rei auch ein Ende hat.
Habe während des Rennens vor mir Leute gehabt die im 2er 4er Lager unterwegs gewechselt haben.


----------



## tedeschino (21. Januar 2007)

hillrace schrieb:


> ABgesehen davon hoffe ich das die be********rei auch ein Ende hat.
> Habe während des Rennens vor mir Leute gehabt die im 2er 4er Lager unterwegs gewechselt haben.



Das wird wohl nie ganz unter Kontrolle zu kriegen sein.
Kontrollen an den möglichen Abkürzungen machen dann schon Sinn.

Verstehe allerdings nicht die Leute, die unterwegs auch noch wechseln.(warum nicht im Ziel?)
Bei einer Runde von 8Km bringt das doch nichts.

Ich finde es schade, aber mit diesen Idioten müssen wir uns wohl oder übel abfinden.


----------



## hillrace (21. Januar 2007)

Jepp, ist es halt.

Ihr hattet aber auch hart zu kämpfen...

Aber Hut ab. Wie sieht der Plan für dieses Jahr aus? Gleicher Sponsor?
Gleiches Team?

Haben unser Team ein wenig umgebaut. Fahren dieses Jahr noch auf Fun, aber nächstes Jahr 8er unter die ersten 10..... Zeitlich machbar.
Aber da habt ihr ja eh keine Sorgen,gell.
Wie siehts mit Willingen aus? Fährt von euch auch jemand da mit?
Carsten vielleicht?
An dieser Stelle auch ein Gruß an ihn....
Seine Lampentechnik( Selbstbau ) Hat mir echt weitergeholfen.
Kann ja bei Zeiten mal ein Bild reinsetzen. Habe beim Rennen ein Bombenlicht gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillrace (21. Januar 2007)

Anbei meine Lampe:

Akkubehälter: Rose Werkzeugdose
Akkus: 20x 2600mAh 1,2V
Halogenstrahler: 20Watt 12V IRC Leuchte, Helligkeit wie eine 35W Leuchte
Gehäuse: auf Drehbank gefertigt 1.4571(VA) schwer aber unkaputtbar
Halter: Cat Eye 
Ladegerät : Ansmann
Gewicht gesamt: ca 900g.
Leuchtdauer: ca 3 1/4 Stunde

Kosten:ca 80 euro


----------



## tedeschino (21. Januar 2007)

hillrace schrieb:


> Jepp, ist es halt.
> 
> Ihr hattet aber auch hart zu kämpfen...
> 
> ...



Hallo,
das Teilnehmerfeld wird von Jahr zu Jahr qualitativ immer besser und ich denke, dieses Jahr wird es noch schwerer vorne zu landen.
Focus hat schon ein Zeichen gesetzt und die sind sicherlich nicht am Limit gefahren.
Unser Team wird in Duisburg nicht komplett gleich sein.
Die Sponsorenfrage klärt sich endgültig bis Ende Januar.
Grob haben wir aber schon alles zusammen.
Gruß


----------



## tedeschino (21. Januar 2007)

hillrace schrieb:


> Anbei meine Lampe:
> 
> Akkubehälter: Rose Werkzeugdose
> Akkus: 20x 2600mAh 1,2V
> ...



Klasse Lampe.
Gratulation.


----------



## hillrace (22. Januar 2007)

Danke.....

Habe deine Bilder mal eingesehen.... . Hochachtung , habt ja schon so einiges mitgemacht. Bin eigentlich seit letztem Jahr erst so richtig mit dem Gedanken dabei Marathons zu fahren.
Mit Familie und Beruf und noch Abendschule hat man nicht wirklich immer Zeit.
Aber no pain no gain... wie wahr.

Erstmal in Willingen noch mitmachen, dann Landschaftspark.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr mal besser mit, ich meine etwas wärmer und trockener....(träum).

Was denkst du eigentlich für Marathon, Hardtail oder Fully....?


----------



## tedeschino (22. Januar 2007)

hillrace schrieb:


> Danke.....
> 
> Was denkst du eigentlich für Marathon, Hardtail oder Fully....?



Da es sich hier um das Duisburg 24H Forum handelt, gebe ich mal nur den Tip dazu. 
2004 bin ich das Rennen völlig ungefedert gefahren und es hat sehr gut geklappt.
Man muss an einigen Stellen (und es sind sehr wenige) mehr mit den Armen arbeiten.
Allerdings birgt das die Gefahr, daß man bei Unkonzentriertheit (Nach vielen Stunden im Sattel) eher stürzt.
Hat man im 8er Team (wie ich) eher seltener.
Zudem haut es einem das Vorderrad eher weg.
2005 und 2006 bin ich zwar gefedert aber zu 90 % mit Poploc gefahren
Ein Fully braucht man für diese Strecke nicht.

Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Januar 2007)

HI habe gerade gesehen das du in Sundern Hagen 2005 auch dabeiwarst. War ein geiles Rennen, und auch der Platz war noch nicht umgebaut wie 06.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (14. Februar 2007)

Ahoi,

so wir sind nun auch offiziell gemeldet mit zwei 4er Team.
Team 1: aus Aachen und Umland
Team 2: aus Mainz und Umland

Gruß Carsten


----------



## silv1711 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute bin auch mit dabei im 2er Team. Bin bisher nur 4er und 8er gefahren. Habt ihr paar Tips auf Lager wieviel Runden man fährt bis man wechselt. Lieber jede Runde oder sollte man lieber länger fahren?
Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Februar 2007)

ich bin noch nie 2-er gefahren, stelle es mir aber heftiger vor als 1-er oder 4-er.üblicherweise wird 45min gefahren, in duisburg also 2 runden.
hört sich nett an, 45min powern, 45min pause. klappt auch 10x, aber  beim 11x ist oft schluss, ich kenne mehr 2-er teams, die in den morgenstunden aufgegeben haben, als durchgefahren sind.
ohne 24h durchfahren könnt ihr ne gute plazierung vergessen. und um 24h durchzufahren müsst ihr auch als team moralisch gut zusammen halten.


----------



## silv1711 (14. Februar 2007)

Sind 2006 im 4er immer 2 Runden gefahren und nachts 3 Runden. War so net schlecht gewesen der Rythmus aber jetzt sind wir ja 2 weniger und da wird dann ja auch essen schwierig. Im 4er hats immerhin zu nem Platz in den Top 40 gereicht. Na mal sehen werden uns da mal überraschen lassen. Hoffe es wird ein super Event wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Februar 2007)

@tedeschino
kleine Nachhilfe: 2er Team gemeldet und 4 Leute fahren, 4er Team gemeldet, 6 Leute fahren. Echter Sportsgeist halt.
Die Abkürzerei des nachts ist den pennenden Streckenposten geschuldet, ist dann auch völlig egal wieviel Posten pennen


----------



## silv1711 (14. Februar 2007)

Ganz fair von dir. Wenn du dich selber be*******n willst bitte schön.:kotz:   Wir versuchen es auf ehrliche Weise.


----------



## KONI-DU (15. Februar 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> @tedeschino
> kleine Nachhilfe: 2er Team gemeldet und 4 Leute fahren, 4er Team gemeldet, 6 Leute fahren. Echter Sportsgeist halt.
> Die Abkürzerei des nachts ist den pennenden Streckenposten geschuldet, ist dann auch völlig egal wieviel Posten pennen



Da haste Recht   Das ist "Sportsgeist" 
...und dann nach dem Rennen jeden Thread voll posten, welch tolle Platzierung ihr habt


----------



## chaoscarsten (15. Februar 2007)

Also ich find das auch sehr albern, zumal es um NIX geht.
Das Event soll Spass machen. 
Ich / Wir sind lieber in den "Top" 50 und sind fair gefahren,  
als in den Top 25 und haben nur beschissen.
Ich würd mich auch freuen, wenn die Streckenposten, etwas
genauer hinschauen würden. 

na ja ... die einen verstehens die anderen halt nicht ....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (15. Februar 2007)

@ silv und koni_du:

Vapeilt wa? 

Adressat war tedeschino, weil der wohl noch nicht mitbekommen hat, wie manche Teams sich Platzierungen erschummeln.

Der nächtliche Streckenrekord ist allerdings legendär und wenn jemand zu dumm ist zu besch... ist das eigentlich auch wieder ne Leistung (Sonderwertung: Dümmstes Team?).

Zweiter Adressat ist skyder:
Nicht die Zahl der Streckenposten ist entscheidend, sondern ob sie eingreifen oder nicht.
Und: Ohne Zugangskontrolle zur Wechselzone ist das auch für die Katz, weil dann Teams in beliebiger Stärke antreten können.


----------



## skyder (16. Februar 2007)

Also um das mal aufzuklären: 

Die Streckenposten sind vor allem dazu da, die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer, Betreuer und Zuschauer zu gewährleisten. Natürlich achten Sie auch auf die Einhaltung der Regeln --- Aber: Wir reden hier nicht von der Weltmeisterschaft - es geht hier um eine Breitensportveranstaltung. Es gibt weder Millionen zu gewinnen - noch um Werbeverträge!! Wer sich hier nicht an die Regeln hält ist auf der falschen Veranstaltung!

Zugangskontrolle in der Wechselzone: 
Klar, können wir auch noch hinkriegen, aber sei mal ehrlich: Sollen wir aus einer Fun-Veranstaltung noch einen Hochsicherheitstrakt machen?
Was ist den der nächste Schritt? Doping-Kontrolle durch den BDR oder die WADA?

Kein Problem, wir veranstalten auch internat. Lizenz-Rennen und haben da Erfahrung. Muss dass den sein??

Krank... kann ich nur wiederholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (16. Februar 2007)

@Begleitfahrzeug
Sorry, dann habe ich es falsch verstanden.

Beschissen wird halt überall, aber mir ist es wurscht. Für mich zählt durchhalten und ankommen, der Rest ist zweitrangig.


----------



## Silent (16. Februar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Also um das mal aufzuklären:
> 
> Die Streckenposten sind vor allem dazu da, die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer, Betreuer und Zuschauer zu gewährleisten. Natürlich achten Sie auch auf die Einhaltung der Regeln --- Aber: Wir reden hier nicht von der Weltmeisterschaft - es geht hier um eine Breitensportveranstaltung. Es gibt weder Millionen zu gewinnen - noch um Werbeverträge!! Wer sich hier nicht an die Regeln hält ist auf der falschen Veranstaltung!


Sicher geht es um eine Breitensportveranstaltung.
Dennoch sollten diejenigen die es ernsthaft angehen vor Betrugsversuchen anderer Teams geschützt werden.
Auch wenn es eine "Fun-Veranstaltung" ist, Regeln gibt es und müssen eingehalten werden.



> Zugangskontrolle in der Wechselzone:
> Klar, können wir auch noch hinkriegen, aber sei mal ehrlich: Sollen wir aus einer Fun-Veranstaltung noch einen Hochsicherheitstrakt machen?


Würde sowieso umgangen werden da ein paar Teams während der Runde wechseln.




> Was ist den der nächste Schritt? Doping-Kontrolle durch den BDR oder die WADA? Kein Problem, wir veranstalten auch internat. Lizenz-Rennen und haben da Erfahrung. Muss dass den sein??


Ehrliche Meinung meinerseits dazu?
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn der BDR auch bei solchen Veranstaltungen mal Dopingkontrollen durchführen würde.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. Februar 2007)

@ silent 

Schade, dass das überhaupt ein Thema ist, auch wenn es um "nichts" geht.

Wenn der Veranstalter Betrug zuläßt, verprellt er aber langfristig diejenigen, die Freude an ihrer ehrlichen Leistung haben.

Dumme Zwickmühle für den Veranstalter.

Beim Langstreckenmarathon fahre ich 8 h, da amüsiert mich das höchstens, das die Jungs vor lauter Dröhnung schier vom Siegerpodest fallen. Aber wenn man selbst in die Ränge fährt, stinkt mir Betrug schon.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Februar 2007)

So wie Silent sehe ich das auch, als Hobbyfahrer ärgert es mich schon wenn da einige mit 3 oder 4 Leuten im 2 Team fahren und dann auch noch auf einen Platz vor uns landen.
Von Skyder wünsche ich mir das wenn ein Fahrverbot verhängt wird (letztes Jahr treppe) dies auch für alle gilt und es bestraft wird wenn es mißachtet wird, vor allem wenn Skyder es vorher groß ankündigt. Da solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall dran arbeiten.
Um das mit den Fahrern etwas zu kontrollieren würde für jeden schon ein kleines Armband was man nicht abnehmen kann helfen ( geht bei Festivals auch), der Chip zum Runden zählen gleich dran, und schon wird es wieder etwas schwerer unfair zu sein


----------



## skyder (16. Februar 2007)

Zuerst prallt jemand im Forum wie toll es doch ist, alle anderen zu betrügen, wie dumm doch alle Streckenposten sind - die im übrigen - nur am Straßenrand stehen um zu schlafen - dann wird nicht mehr über Moral und gesunden Menschenverstand gesprochen, sondern -dass an allem nur einer Schuld ist : DER VERANSTALTER... echt komisch.

Natürlich können wir ne Gruppe Sheriffs beauftragen, alles zu kontrollieren, können uns Dopingärzte holen, Dopingkontrollen vornehmen, Sanktionen (Treppe) einführen und und und... Aber - mal abgesehen von den Kosten - wie sollen wir denn bitte schön Sanktionen durchsetzen? Außer der Ausschluss aus dem Rennen ist überhaupt nichts möglich. BDR kann Lizenzen wegnehmen, Fahrer vor das Sportgericht zerren (erfolglos übrigens...), aber wir haben es mit Teilnehmer ohne Lizenz zu tun. Du darfst - juristisch gesehen - eine Person nicht mal öffentlich an den Prager stellen (über Mikro oder im Netz)- egal ob zu recht oder nicht. 

Also bitte; wir versuchen wirklich alles mögliche und machbare, bloß für die Betrüger können wir nichts - und sorry - wir fördern dieses auch nicht -auch wenn dass inzwischen hier so geschrieben wird. 
Wir werden im nächsten Jahr - genauso wie die anderen 24hVeranstalter - den Transponder in der Start Nr. haben - Bänder gab es in diesem Jahr schon -was scheinbar auch niemanden abgehalten hat - und Fahrer die den Anweisungen des Wettkampfausschusses nicht Folge leisten erhalten Zeitstrafen bis hin zum Ausschluss - wie im letzten Jahr. 

Aber: Auch im letzten Jahr gab es immer wieder die Situation AUSSAGE GEGEN AUSSAGE. Und was dann? Sollen wir einen Arbeitskreis oder gar ein Schnellgericht einführen??

Also bei aller Liebe: Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (16. Februar 2007)

Ahoi, 
ich muss da SKYDER leider unterstützen, da ich nicht glaube, dass es sinnvoll ist,
alles so kontrollieren, dass man schon keine Bock mehr hat zu wechseln .-)
Wenn man erst durch n Kontrollen muss...

An der Treppe fände ich es gut wenn da einfach zwei Posten stehen würden, die die Nummern der Fahrer aufschreiben und anschließend die Runde einfach gestrichen wird. Ende aus! Aber ob das sein muss ... ich weiß nicht.

Leute die bei nem FUN-RENNEN beschei**en ... na ja die müssen wohl was kompensieren, weil Sie privat und oder beruflilch wohl nich oben stehen ...

Dopingkontrollen ... lol ... 
Wer will kann seinen Körper ja gerne für NIX schädigen ... 
Da gibt es so schöne Nebenwirkungen ... da kann ich aus medizinischer Sicht
einige schöne Beispiele nennen ... 

Also ich kann nur sagen... wir fahren zum Spaß, natürlich auch für eine ehrliche Plazierung und wenn dann halt 10 Teams vor uns sind die beschissen haben... ok - shit happens 
ABER DEN SPASS LASSEN WIR UNS VON SOLCHEN LEUTEN NICHT NEHMEN 

Fazit: Kontrollen an den Treppen fände ich gut. Die ganze Strecke finde ich übertrieben und nicht machbar.


----------



## skyder (16. Februar 2007)

Guter Vorschlag:

Die Kontrolle an der langen Treppe (die andere ist in diesem Jahr - wie schon gepostet fahrbar) werden wir übernehmen- wer sich nicht an die Regel hält
Minus 1 Runde!!

Konstruktive Vorschläge nehmen wir sehr gerne entgegen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. Februar 2007)

Geht doch!
Wenn der Posten dann unterhalb der Stahltreppe steht statt oben, kann er auch die Startnummer sehen.
Die Streckenposten haben nachts definitiv mehrheitlich geschlafen, was auch in Hinsicht auf ihre sonstigen Funktionen nicht ganz unkritisch ist.
Mir taten die Posten eher leid, vielleicht bringt denen jemand ab und zu mal Kaffee vorbei.
Der Zugang zur Wechselzone wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Rennens kontrolliert, Ironiemodus ein: jeder der ein MTB dabei hatte, kam rein Ironiemodus aus Die Startnummernummer bringt garnix, ein konrolliertes ID Band schon eher.
Als Veranstalter vor der Dopingproblematik die Augen zu verschließen ist nicht ganz zeitgemäß.
Regeln, deren Einhaltung nicht überwacht wird sind wirkungslos, wenn ihr als Veranstalter wissentlich wegschaut unterstützt ihr den Betrug.
Ausschluß vom Rennen reicht doch als Sanktion völlig aus, mit dem Hinweis auf fehlende weitere Sanktionsmöglichkeiten nichts zu tun, ist hahnebüchen.
Und zum dritten mal: Mein erster Beitrag war keine Selbstanzeige, ich bin lediglich der Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht.


----------



## Felixxx (16. Februar 2007)

So wie skyder das handhaben will ist uns doch schon ein Stück weit mehr als im letzten Jahr geholfen. Wenn jemand betrügen will, schafft er es auch bei verstärkten Kontrollen (dann allerdings mit mehr Aufwand).
So wie alles in 2006 abgelaufen ist, war das schon ok. Mehr Aufwand und mehr Kontrollen würden uns Fahrer auch das Leben schwerer machen und - worauf ich bei einem 24h Rennen überhaupt keinen Bock habe - uns in unnötige Diskussionen mit dem Kontrollpersonal bringen.
Was das Doping angeht - solange Tour de France Siegern das Doping zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen wird, aber der Titel nicht aberkannt wird    - brauchen wir doch bei Breitensportveranstaltungen doch gar nicht erst mit Kontrollen anzufangen, oder?

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. Starte als "Team ONE" als Einzelfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. Februar 2007)

Nö.
Strartnummertransponder bringt gar nix, ID zum Betreten der Wechselzone und kontrolliertes Verbot die Strecke außer dort zu verlassen oder zu betreten reicht völlig aus und bedeutet für die Teilnehmer keinen unakzeptablen Mehraufwand.
Zugegeben ist bei den Einzelfahrern das Potential geringer...
Deine Frage zu Dopingkontrollen: Doch.


----------



## Felixxx (16. Februar 2007)

Natürlich hast Du erst einmal grundsätzlch recht, was die Dopingkontrollen angeht - nur, solange es keine Konsequenzen gibt, kann man es auch lassen...


----------



## skyder (17. Februar 2007)

Ich denke die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis:

Liebes Begleitfahrzeug:

Es ist alles gesagt; wir haben - vor allem was Streckenposten usw. betrifft fast nur postives Feedback erhalten,können es aber nicht jedem - als u.a. auch Dir - Recht machen und sorry müssen damit leben. 

Das wir die Augen vor der Doping-Problematik schließen ist absoluter Quatsch und braucht ebenfalls nicht mehr kommentiert werden. 

Bzgl. Kontrollen : Wir machen -was für uns möglich ist; mehr geht nicht.  

Sorry wenn Dir das zu wenig ist.

Melde mich nun aufgrund eines Trips ins Gebirge ab...


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Februar 2007)

in duisburg bin ich jetzt seit anfang dabei und es gab jedes mal leute, die meinten, betrügen zu müssen. vermutlich teams auf den hinteren rängen....  ich weiss echt nicht, wer das nötig hat?

klar, wir zahle alle viel geld und wollen ne professionelle abwicklung, nach den statements von skyder denke ich auch, dass es 07 so sein wird! 

in limburg findet anfang juni n 24h- rennen statt, letztes jahr meinten die veranstalter: "wir haben keine streckenposten oder kontrollen, weil wir selber mitfahren wollen!" und es wäre so einfach gewesen, dort 2/3 der strecke abzukürzen, aber ich habe weder jemanden betrügen gesehen, noch davon gehört. komisch, dass es dort klappt, in duisburg sich aber immer leute daneben benehmen müssen...




skyder schrieb:


> Die Kontrolle an der langen Treppe (die andere ist in diesem Jahr - wie schon gepostet fahrbar) werden wir übernehmen- wer sich nicht an die Regel hält
> Minus 1 Runde!!


ok, wenn ich zum schluss n paar runden vorsprung auf den nächst plazierten habe, werde ich mir den spass n paarmal gönnen!


----------



## tedeschino (18. Februar 2007)

Willst Du uns jetzt unterstellen, daß wir unsere Podiumsplätze erschummelt haben?



KONI-DU schrieb:


> Da haste Recht   Das ist "Sportsgeist"
> ...und dann nach dem Rennen jeden Thread voll posten, welch tolle Platzierung ihr habt


----------



## chaoscarsten (18. Februar 2007)

NAbend,
ich denke nicht, dass es hier um einen persönlichen Angriff auf die "Sieger" ging.
Ich glaube außerdem, dass die Leute in den TOP 10 das so und so nicht nötig haben ... 

Ich denk es geht hier nur um einzelne Personen, die dann den "anderen" die Laune trüben, wenn man so etwas mitbekommt und dann nichts machen kann,
weil wie fast immer Aussage gegen Aussage steht ...
und sich den Stress eh fast keiner antut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dark otto (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe eine grundsätzliche Frage zur Taktik bei einem 2er Team:

Ist es angebracht, pro Fahrer 4 Stunden im Sattel zu verbringen, oder sollte man eher kürzere Perioden ins Auge fassen?

Eine Aussage hier ging in Richtung 45 Minuten.

In völliger Unwissenheit...

Gruß




- Beamtenbiker -


----------



## KONI-DU (19. Februar 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Willst Du uns jetzt unterstellen, daß wir unsere Podiumsplätze erschummelt haben?



Nein, es war auf die Aussage von Begleitfahrzeug bezogen.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (19. Februar 2007)

dark otto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eine grundsätzliche Frage zur Taktik bei einem 2er Team:
> 
> ...



Hey,

eure Taktik müsst ihr selber heraus finden was euch am besten liegt auf jeden Fall benötigst du für eine Runde ca.22min. und anhand dieser Zeit könnt ihr euch dann ja orientieren wie viel Runden ihr Fahren wollt bzw.wie viel ihr euch dann zu traut!

MfG


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Februar 2007)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> eure Taktik müsst ihr selber heraus finden was euch am besten liegt auf jeden Fall benötigst du für eine Runde ca.22min. und anhand dieser Zeit könnt ihr euch dann ja orientieren wie viel Runden ihr Fahren wollt bzw.wie viel ihr euch dann zu traut!
> 
> MfG



Oh dann habe ich ja was falsch gemacht, 22 min war meine schlechteste Runde, die bester 19 irgendwas  
wir fahren auch im 2er, gewechselt wir nach 3 Runden, Sonntag morgen je nach Platzierung und Befinden aller 2 Runden --- Ziel unter den ersten 15,
im 4er haben wir letztes Jahr jede Runde gewechselt und das war perfekt


----------



## dark otto (19. Februar 2007)

O.K. Also, alle 2 bis 3 Runden wechseln. Nur 45 bis 60 Minuten Pause. 
Das klingt nach Arbeit...
Und entspricht so gar nicht unserem "Teammotto"  







- Beamtenbiker -


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Februar 2007)

das klingt nicht nur nach Arbeit das ist Arbeit   ausruhen kann man sich das ganze Jahr über  
in der Nacht fanden wir eine Std. Pause perfekt, man kann sich ausruhen, kühlt nicht zu sehr aus und schläft vor allem nicht ein (zwischen 3-4 Uhr war es am schlimmsten mit der Müdigkeit, aber wichtig ist durchfahren


----------



## dark otto (19. Februar 2007)

Ja, und im Grunde genommen wollen wir das ja auch.
Sollte man also nicht versuchen ein wenig zu schlafen?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Februar 2007)

Ihr werdet wohl so aufgedreht sein das da nicht viel mit schlafen ist, außer ihr fahrt wirklich 4 Std am Stück, frei nach dem Motto
"dabei ist alles"


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (19. Februar 2007)

....und auch wir haben volle Runden gedreht. Die glorreiche 13 Minuten Runde fabrizierten die 8. Platzierten in der 4er mixed. Soviel zum Thema ersten zehn haben das nicht nötig.
Da Skyder keine Lust auf effektive Kontrollen hat (schwafelt nur was von Hochsicherheitstrakt ) machen wir das dieses Jahr bei Bedarf dann selbst. Vielleicht hat das einen gewissen Abschreckungseffekt
Im Ernst: 24 Stunden Duisburg ist ein großartiges Ereignis, wo sonst kann man nachts um halb drei in der Wechselzone über die Reifenwahl in den vergangenen 20 Jahren sinnieren.
Sowas läßt man sich nicht von einer Handvoll, sagen wir, Übermotivierten ruinieren.


----------



## senf2 (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo, also ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Bin auch angemeldet, hab jedoch erst jetzt erfahren (selber Schuld ) das die Treppe nur getragen werden kann. Wie lächerlich ist denn bitte das? Es ist doch wohl ein MTB-Rennen und keine Bahnradveranstaltung. Also absteigen tue ich wirklich nur im Notfall, und da soll ich absteigen, weil einige "unfähige" keine Treppe fahren können. Falls es dem Veranstalter zu gefährlich ist, warum nehmen sie die Treppe dann mit rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Öli__ (19. Februar 2007)

senf2 schrieb:


> ..... weil einige "unfähige" keine Treppe fahren können.



Wenn es nur bei der großen Treppe geblieben wäre.....
Ich erinnere nur an dieses Treppchen vor der Straßenüberquerung (lächerlich).
Nur weil sich ein Depp im Startgetümmel dort flach gelegt hat wurde die für den Rest der Veranstaltung gesperrt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

Es waren mehrere Deppen, aber die sind natürlich fast alle Carbonscvhleudern gefahren......... genauso wie am Freitag vorm Rennen als ich unten an der langen Treppe stand und dann ein Typ mit null Fahrtechnik und einem Scott Genius Carbon da heruntergestürzt kam, natürlich ohne Helm!!! Die sollten evtl. mal eine Fahrtechnikprüfung vor dem Rennen machen, sodass solche idioten gar nicht erst mitfahren dürfen!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (19. Februar 2007)

Vergesst mal nicht das es eine jedermann Veranstaltung ist und nicht jeder hat daher auch die gewissen Fahrkenntnisse!


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

Aber aus eigenem Interesse heraus sollte man doch überlegen ob man an so einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt oder nicht, oder ansonsten zumindet an den "schwierigen" passagen tragen...... kann doch nicht sein, dass alle wegen 3 Stufen absteigen müssen, weil 3 Leute keine Treppen fahren können und selbst dann sind sie es selber Schuld wenn sie sich aufs Mett legen!!!


----------



## Öli__ (19. Februar 2007)

> Vergesst mal nicht das es eine jedermann Veranstaltung ist und nicht jeder hat daher auch die gewissen Fahrkenntnisse!


Trotzdem bleibt diese Veranstaltung ein MTB-Rennen und keine gemütliche Wochenendtour. Und eine vierstufige Treppe gerade herunterfahren sollte man schon können.


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

Sag ich ja  

Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Stiffler2409 (19. Februar 2007)

Ja klar sollte man sich bewusst sein worauf man sich da einlässt bzw auch zutraut aber der Veranstalter hat ja auch eine gewisse Pflicht den Teilnehmern gegenüber Sicherheit zu bieten. Und wenn jetzt von zb 1000 Fahrern 10 Fahrer stürzen würde ich selber auch als Veranstalter ein Fahrverbot für das Teilstückchen verhängen und der Veranstalter kann ja auch nicht wissen wer fahren kann oder beim wem noch gewisse Defizite gibt!Oder sehe ich das falsch und wenn man die Treppe tragen muss dann ist das ja auch halb so wild!

MfG


----------



## senf2 (19. Februar 2007)

Also wenn man an einem solchen Rennen teilnimmt, unterschreibt man ja auch eine "Verzichts-Erklärung" wobei der Veranstalter für Schäden nicht zu haften hat. Von daher verstehe ich einfach nicht das Treppen getragen werden müssen. Hinfallen kann man auch an Steilen-Bergabpassagen; nur da hab ich noch bei keinem Rennen eine Einschränkung bekommen von Wegen absteigen.
Man sollte halt sein eigenes Fahrkönnen soweit einschätzen können. Stürzen kann man immer, auch auf der geraden. Nur verstehe ich nicht das der Veranstalter die Treppen nicht aus der Streckenführung nimmt. Wobei es immer noch ein Mtb-Rennen ist und wenn der Veranstalter meint es zu einem "Wochenendbiker-Stützrad mit Anhänger und Fähnchen"-RENNEN degradieren muss, schätzte ich mal das die "guten" mtbler wohl nach anderen Veranstaltungen umsehen.
Und Wild finde ich das mit dem Tragen schon. Was für den einen eine Herausforderung ist, ist für den anderen einfach nur lächerlich. Oder hebst du dein Rad übern Bordstein?


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2007)

ich verstehe auch nich, warum leute, die nie ne treppe gefahren sind, bei den 24h rennen plötzlich meinen , dieses zu können und sich dann nach 2 lächerlichen stufen hinlegen. aber so sind die 24h-r ennen  halt, was ich da  schon stürze an absolut harmlosen stellen gesehen habe.... 

die treppe ist nicht gerade harmlos und ich finde es gut, dass die allgemein getragen wird! als einzelfahrer würde ich die treppe mit nachlassender konzentration wohl sowieso tragen und hätte absolut keine lust darauf, dass dann irgend ein übermotivierter team-idiot meint die treppe freibrüllen zu müssen und mir dann ins kreuz fährt. so würde das dann nämlich aussehen. 

oben vor der treppe sind stahlplatten, bei nässe bekanntlicherweise sehr rutschig. was glaubt ihr, wieviel profi- fahrer ich gesehen habe, die meinten, da oben schräg bremsen zu müssen.... insofern bin ich skeptisch, ob wirklich alle heil die treppe runter kommen.... oder sich viele einfach überschätzen.

@senf: klar, es geht auch ohne treppe, wird die strecke halt kürzer und langweiliger. und: vor der treppe gibts 300m überholverbot.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2007)

senf2 schrieb:


> Also wenn man an einem solchen Rennen teilnimmt, unterschreibt man ja auch eine "Verzichts-Erklärung" wobei der Veranstalter für Schäden nicht zu haften hat.


oh-ich denke, du kennst das risiko der veranstalter nicht. auch mit so einer verzichts- erklärung stehen  die mit einem bein im knast. du kennst deutschland? hier ist ja jeder gegen alles versichert und vor allem gegen seine eigene dummheit. und so viele leute meinen , bei eigenem verschulden andere dafür haftbar machen zu können.
ich finde das auch zum :kotz:, aber es ist leider so.

wenn du heftige abfahrten möchtest, solltest du in den dh- bereich wechseln, ansonsten: ich hab die treppe letztes jahr mind. 50 x getragen und auch meinen spass gehabt!


----------



## senf2 (19. Februar 2007)

Stimmt schon mit Verklagen und Deutschland. Aber ich brauch nicht unbedingt ne Treppe zum runterfahren, finde eh das das keinen spass macht, ein anspruchsvoller singletrail ist mir sehr viel lieber. Nur muss es doch möglich sein, die Treppe raus zunehmen, oder evt. mit Bohlen und Grasteppich auszulegen.


----------



## tedeschino (19. Februar 2007)

Das sehe ich auch so.
Wenn sich jemand auf der Treppe quer legt, ist das Rennen damit erst einmal unterbrochen, weil niemand mehr vorbei kommt.
Überholen oder ausweichen unmöglich.

Zudem ist das gesamte Treppenstück auch inkl. tragen ein Publikumsmagnet



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich verstehe auch nich, warum leute, die nie ne treppe gefahren sind, bei den 24h rennen plötzlich meinen , dieses zu können und sich dann nach 2 lächerlichen stufen hinlegen. aber so sind die 24h-r ennen  halt, was ich da  schon stürze an absolut harmlosen stellen gesehen habe....
> 
> die treppe ist nicht gerade harmlos und ich finde es gut, dass die allgemein getragen wird! als einzelfahrer würde ich die treppe mit nachlassender konzentration wohl sowieso tragen und hätte absolut keine lust darauf, dass dann irgend ein übermotivierter team-idiot meint die treppe freibrüllen zu müssen und mir dann ins kreuz fährt. so würde das dann nämlich aussehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (19. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht geht es auch darum, dass es Personen gibt, die so eine
Treppe nicht fahren würden (große), sich aber von anderen Fahrern 
unter Druck gesetzt werden. Dann fahren diese die Treppen ...
und dann passiert es halt...

4 Stufen sperren muss nicht sein!
Die große Treppe (oberer Teil) finde ich gut und kann ich gut
verstehen warum diese gesperrt ist. Es gibt ja vielleicht auch 
Teilnehmer die keine 20 mehr sind und eben halt mehr Strecke
als Trail oder Gelände fahren!

... und wenn alle tragen wird auch niemand benachteiligt!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Es gibt ja vielleicht auch
> Teilnehmer die keine 20 mehr sind und eben halt mehr Strecke
> als Trail oder Gelände fahren!


LOL! ich musste gerade echt lachen als ich das gelesen habe! sei mal ehrlich, ab wann ist man zu alt zum "richtigem" mountainbiken?  also ich hab mit meinen senior- mässigen 36 gerade das freeriden kennen gelernt....

@senf: die treppe ist wie alles dort oben mit verschweissten geländern versehen, um dort was zu ändern , müsste man mit trennflex usw. ran, also riesiger aufwand. ok, du könntest jetzt vorschlagen, dass man dann n kicker über das geländer baut!


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

Über die Stahltreppen habe ich nicht gerdet, ich ging von den 4 Stufen aus, die man tragen musste.

Die Stahltreppe finde ich presönlich auch zu eng um die bei einem Rennen mit so vielen Teilnehmern befahren lassen zu werden.... besonders wenn es feucht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (19. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Also wenn's sich um so eine grosse "Risiko-Stelle" handelt, warum macht man's nicht wie bei anderen Veranstaltungen und baut an der "kniffligen" Stelle einen "Chicken Way"   Wenn die Treppe zu eng ist und gerade bei Nässe eine Gefahr darstellt, dann wird's mit ein paar Race-Schuhen mit harten Sohlen und Cleats auch nicht witzig darunter zu klettern. 

Find's schade das man erst nachdem anmelden hier im Forum erfahren muss, das es Rundenabzüge für's Treppen fahren geben soll. Es war zwar offiziell nie erlaubt, wurde aber auch nicht geahndet. 

Und wie Senf2 schon geschrieben hat, es soll ja schon was mit Mountainbike zu tun haben. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wär meine Anmeldung bei den 24h am Ring gelandet!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (20. Februar 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hi!
> Find's schade das man erst nachdem anmelden hier im Forum erfahren muss, das es Rundenabzüge für's Treppen fahren geben soll. Es war zwar offiziell nie erlaubt, wurde aber auch nicht geahndet.
> 
> Und wie Senf2 schon geschrieben hat, es soll ja schon was mit Mountainbike zu tun haben. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wär meine Anmeldung bei den 24h am Ring gelandet!



Du weisst aber schon, dass die Strecke nicht nur aus Treppen besteht?


----------



## senf2 (20. Februar 2007)

@chaoscarsten : Wenn man unter Druck auf einma anfängt Dinge zu fahren die man vorher nicht gefahren ist, oder nicht kann, müsste JEDER Bikepark gesperrt werden, da man ja evtl. unter dem Druck des Gruppenzwangs auf einmal....;
Denke jeder ist und sollte genug Vernunft besitzen, auch im Rennen zu entscheiden was man kann und was nicht. 
@nofaith: Ich denke auch das es nicht ungefährlicher ist die Treppe mit harten Rennsohlen und Fahrrad auf dem Bucke zu laufen wenns nass ist.


----------



## Silent (20. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht sollten diejenigen die die Strecke gar nicht kennen, geschweige denn sie schon mal gefahren sind, einfach mal aus der Diskussion heraushalten.
Diese pauschalen Aussagen bezüglich Treppen bringen ja nun wirklich überhaupt nichts


----------



## runner3 (20. Februar 2007)

Ich kann da nur der Meinung von Silent zustimmen!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Februar 2007)

keine Ahnung was das hier schon wieder soll, die Treppe zur Straße wird doch dieses Jahr überbaut und damit ist alles OK, die Stahltreppe darf nicht gefahren werden und danach die großen Stufen wieder fahren, passt doch,
und fahrer die sich nicht an die regeln halten bekommen eine Runde abgezogen, wer da be*******n will muß halt so schnell sein das er die runde wieder rausholt


----------



## skyder (20. Februar 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also wenn's sich um so eine grosse "Risiko-Stelle" handelt, warum macht man's nicht wie bei anderen Veranstaltungen und baut an der "kniffligen" Stelle einen "Chicken Way"   Wenn die Treppe zu eng ist und gerade bei Nässe eine Gefahr darstellt, dann wird's mit ein paar Race-Schuhen mit harten Sohlen und Cleats auch nicht witzig darunter zu klettern.
> 
> ...





Hallo, 

also ich bin ja eigentlich im Urlaub; aber muss mich jetzt dann wohl doch melden: 
1. Die Stahltreppe - durfte noch nie - egal welche Agentur das Rennen veranstaltet hat - gefahren werden. Glaub mir, ich fahre auch schon ein paar Jahre mit dem MTB (1989!!) und kann sehr wohl einschätzen, ob eine Treppe - für die Allgemeinheit - und um die muss ich mich als Veranstalter nämlich besonders kümmern - fahren kann oder nicht!! Verzichtserklärung hin oder her, wenn was passiert heißt es nicht: der ist zu blöd um zu fahren, sondern: Viel zu gefährlich, das hätte man kommen sehen usw....

2. Die zweite Treppe wurde nur deshalb gesperrt, weil sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit 8 !!! Stürze ereignet hatten (5 davon waren gleichzeit Krankenhaustransporte)- Wir konnten damals gar nicht anders reagieren!

In diesem Jahr wird die Treppe - wie schon mehrmals erwähnt - überbaut und ist befahrbar. 

3. Du kannst ohne Probleme Deine Anmeldung zurückziehen; wir vergüten Dir natürlich die Startgebühr- damit Du bei Rad am Ring an den Start gehen kannst, hier gibt es evtl. ja ein paar Treppen die für "echte MTB Fahrer sind. -



Gruß
skyder


----------



## senf2 (20. Februar 2007)

Was heisst denn hier raushalten, ich kenne die Strecke sehr wohl, nur letztes Jahr ist das mit der Treppe nicht geandet wurden. Wie auch immer für alle die gerne MTB-tragen, können ja gerne teilnehmen. Ich für meinen Teil werde an einer vernünftig geplanten Strecke mein 24h Rennen bestreiten.
PS: Viel Spass beim Tragen und beim Schuhe zerstören auf der Stahltreppe


----------



## Christer (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,



Nofaith schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also wenn's sich um so eine grosse "Risiko-Stelle" handelt, warum macht man's nicht wie bei anderen Veranstaltungen und baut an der "kniffligen" Stelle einen "Chicken Way"   Wenn die Treppe zu eng ist und gerade bei Nässe eine Gefahr darstellt, dann wird's mit ein paar Race-Schuhen mit harten Sohlen und Cleats auch nicht witzig darunter zu klettern.



Du scheinst die Strecke absolut nicht zu kennen. Die kurze Stahl Treppe lässt sich absolut nicht durch einen "Chicken Way" umfahren. Das Stück vor dieser Treppe macht erst den ganzen Charakter dieser Strecke aus. Schließlich fährt man das 24 h auf dem Gelände eines alten Hüttenwerks was nachts traumhaft beleuchtet ist. Ein 24 h Rennen in einem "einfachen Stadtpark" kann man doch in jeder Stadt ausrichten. Da fehlt doch jeder Reiz. 



senf2 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn hier raushalten, ich kenne die Strecke sehr wohl, nur letztes Jahr ist das mit der Treppe nicht geandet wurden. Wie auch immer für alle die gerne MTB-tragen, können ja gerne teilnehmen. Ich für meinen Teil werde an einer vernünftig geplanten Strecke mein 24h Rennen bestreiten.
> PS: Viel Spass beim Tragen und beim Schuhe zerstören auf der Stahltreppe



Solche Worte von einem "Rennfahrer"  

Ich glaube Du solltest wirklich lieber deine Schuhe schonen und ein anderes Rennen fahren. 

Allgemein solltet ihr mal alle überlegen was das Duisburger 24 h Rennen überhaupt zu dem gemacht hat was es heute ist. Das ist in erster Linie die Location die einfach einmalig ist. Wer möchte schon 24 h lang im örtlichen Stadtpark fahren? 

Dann sind es die Leute die teilnehmen. Was bringt euch ein "Elite 24 h Rennen" wenn man hinterher das ganze Rennen nur mit insgesamt 50 Leuten fährt. Das macht doch auch keinen Spaß. Das bei einem 24 h Rennen genauso wie einem normalen Mountainbike Marathon alle Leistungsklassen und Fahrer zusammen kommen, sollte doch jedem klar sein. Ich finde das gehört einfach dazu. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## skyder (20. Februar 2007)

senf2 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn hier raushalten, ich kenne die Strecke sehr wohl, nur letztes Jahr ist das mit der Treppe nicht geandet wurden. Wie auch immer für alle die gerne MTB-tragen, können ja gerne teilnehmen. Ich für meinen Teil werde an einer vernünftig geplanten Strecke mein 24h Rennen bestreiten.
> PS: Viel Spass beim Tragen und beim Schuhe zerstören auf der Stahltreppe



Lieber Senf2;  

Dir auch viel Spass bei den "vernünftig geplanten 24h-Strecken"; wenngleich ich persönlich glaube, dass Du überhaupt gar nicht in Duisburg fahren wolltest oder konntest ; denn eine Stahltreppe kann hier sicherlich nicht der Grund sein. Zumindest ist es für über 280 Teams (die inzwischen gemeldet sind) kein Grund...

Gruß 

skyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (20. Februar 2007)

@ skyder

Also da Du ja so schön aufzählst:

Zu Punkt eins: 

Hab ja nie behauptet das es legal war dort zufahren(Oder steht das von mir irgendwo geschrieben?!?), aber es wurde nicht derart geahndet wie jetzt hier im Forum angekündigt, sowas gehört meiner Meinung nach dann schon auf die HP und nicht hierher. Es sind immer Leute die Treppe gefahren!

Zu Punkt zwei: Hab ich was anderes behauptet?

Zu Punkt drei: Find ich in Ordnung, so kommt jeder zu dem was er möchtet. In welchem Satz hab ich denn geschrieben das nur Treppenfahrer "echte" Mountainbiker sind? (Leide wohl an Amnesie!)  

Noch eins, das Niveau auf dem manche eine Diskussion angehen ist doch sehr dürftig, fahr auch nicht seit gestern MTB, start war 1988 mit 'nem Wheeler 515. Denk schon das ich weiss worum's geht, ist nicht mein erstes und auch nicht mein letztes Rennen.

Es sind ja auch mehrere kritische Stimmen zu diesem Thema zu hören gewesen, nicht nur ein oder zwei. Vielleicht sollte man sich mit Fragen, Kritik oder Anregungen konstruktiv auseinandersetzen, einen Dialog suchen und nicht nur auf Konfrontation setzen. Potential für Verbesserungen gibt es immer, egal wie die Veranstaltung heisst und wie sehr sie momentan boomt. Es wurden ja auch schon andere Punkte hier auf gegriffen, also nicht zu hoch vom Ross runterschauen!!!

@ Snoopyracer & skyder

Der Kommentar zu Senf2 is ja wohl unterste Schublade, sorry.


----------



## Christer (20. Februar 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Snoopyracer & skyder
> 
> Der Kommentar zu Senf2 is ja wohl unterste Schublade, sorry.



So sollte es nicht rüber kommen. Aber wenn ein "Mountainbike Rennfahrer" die Aussage trifft, dass er ein bestimmtes Rennen nicht fährt nur weil er Angst hat sich beim begehen einer normalen Treppe die Schuhe zu beschädigen, dann fehlen mir schon fast die Worte....

Gruß

SR


----------



## Nofaith (20. Februar 2007)

Weiss ja nicht, ob und wo er sich jetzt als "Mountainbike Rennfahrer" bezeichnet hat, aber fand halt die Art und Weise nicht ok.

Ich für meinen Teil werd malsehen ob ich startet oder nicht.


----------



## Felixxx (20. Februar 2007)

Bin 2004 im 2er gefahren und letztes Jahr freundlicherweise in letzter Sekunde von einem 8er noch aufgenommen worden. Waren beides super Veranstaltungen, wobei mir die Organisation 2006 nochmal einen Tick besser gefallen hat.
Der Landschaftspark Nord in Duisburg ist halt 'ne klasse Location mit tollem Flair - auch und besonders wegen des Stahlwerkes 
Kann es kaum erwarten dieses Jahr wieder zu fahren - wünsche den übrigen 278 Teams verdammt viel Spaß und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis!

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx 

Team ONE


----------



## skyder (21. Februar 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ skyder
> 
> Also da Du ja so schön aufzählst:
> 
> ...



Irgendwie war mir klar, wo diese Diskussion hingeht... Ich bin niveaulos- sitz auf dem hohen Ross (überlege einfach mal wer hier niveaulos ist...), weil
ich versuche zu erklären, warum manche Dinge einfach so nicht gehen! (z.B. Chicken Way an der Stahlbrücke). Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal alle Beiträge in diesem Forum anschauen - es würde Dir dann auffallen, dass die Aktion - Sanktion - die Folge einer Diskussion und der Dialog im Forum ist. 

Wenn es bei der Brücke zu Unfällen kommt - und sorry - wenn Du seit 1988 auf dem Bike unterwegs bist, müsstest Du wissen, dass solche Unfälle bei einem 24 Stunden Rennen auch Profis passieren können (siehe München 2003-Tinker Juarez..)- z.B. an in der Nacht - kann es sein, dass wir einen Megastress mit Behörden, Parkbetreiber, Stadt bekommen. Warum dieses Risiko eingehen - weil es eine Handvoll nicht verstehen? Finde ich absolute Panne! 

Und was das Kommentar zu Senf2 betrifft: Glaube mir, Senf2 weiß ganz genau was gemeint ist!!

Du jammerst rum- von wegen - es sei eine Frechheit solche Infos nach der Anmeldung zu erhalten - ich biete Dir an - sofort zurückzutreten , damit Du bei einem anderen Rennen starten kannst und bist immer noch nicht zufrieden. Sucht da nicht vielleicht jemand das berühmte Haar in der Suppe?


----------



## chaoscarsten (21. Februar 2007)

Ich versteh den ganzen Stress nicht?
Seit doch mal froh, das ein Veranstalter hier postet? 
Bei anderen Rennen bekommt man auf seine Mails erst nacht Tagen / Wochen Infos!

Wir (2x 4er Teams) planen, trainieren und haben Spass ...

Und das mit der Treppe ist schon ewig bekannt ... Vielleicht schreibt man bei Fragen einfach mal ne Mail an den Veranstalter, dann bekommt man nämölich immer schnelle und und gute Hilfe!
Hier mal ein dickes LOB an SKYDER !!!

Und wer Angst um seine Schuhe hat, diese an einer Treppe zu zerstören, den
kann ich leider nur auslachen... 
Hattet Ihr den noch nie eine Tragepassage im Trail oder fahrt Ihr nur Radweg?

WIR FREUEN UNS AUF DUISBURG !!!


----------



## KILROY (21. Februar 2007)

@chaoscarsten:   

Mit DER Einstellung ist unser Team auch wieder dabei.


----------



## McKnight (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann eure Diskussion nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Natürlich ist es schade, dass letztes Jahr die kurze Treppe vor der Strassenüberquerung fürs Fahren gesperrt wurde. Wenn es aber in der allgemeinen Hektik der Startphase dort zu Stürzen gekommen, kann ich gut verstehen, dass wir die Treppe nicht mehr fahren durften. 

Ich finde es aber auch nicht richtig, dass sich gewisse Teilnehmer einfach darüber hinweggesetzt haben und trotzdem gefahren sind. In solchen Fälle fände ich es vollkommen in Ordnung wenn der Veranstalter diese Runde abzieht oder dergleichen. Die Stahltreppe ist wirklich zu gefährlich um sie in einem Rennen fahren zu lassen.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall auch in diesem Jahr zum dritten Mal bei den 24 Stunden von Duisburg dabei zu sein.


----------



## KONI-DU (21. Februar 2007)

KILROY schrieb:


> @chaoscarsten:
> 
> Mit DER Einstellung ist unser Team auch wieder dabei.



D I T O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (21. Februar 2007)

> Irgendwie war mir klar, wo diese Diskussion hingeht... Ich bin niveaulos- sitz auf dem hohen Ross (überlege einfach mal wer hier niveaulos ist...), weil
> ich versuche zu erklären, warum manche Dinge einfach so nicht gehen! (z.B. Chicken Way an der Stahlbrücke). Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal alle Beiträge in diesem Forum anschauen - es würde Dir dann auffallen, dass die Aktion - Sanktion - die Folge einer Diskussion und der Dialog im Forum ist.



Genau die Frage stell ich, es ging hier nicht um einen persönlichen Angriff, es ging ganz einfach um einen Diskussionspunkt, genau wie Abkürzen von Runden oder ähnlichem.

Leider gleitet das ganze dann irgendwann ab, man wird persönlich, fängt mit Titel wie " Mountainbike Rennfahrer", mangelnder Fitness u.ä. an, statt sachlich zu beleiben versucht man zu Trumpfen, man wirft ein wie lang man schon auf'm Bike ist, nur leider ist man da nicht allein. Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt bzw. geschrieben das Skyder Niveaulos ist(Oder? Man kann mich gern zitieren). Mir geht's um die Art wie mit Kritik umgegangen wird(Darauf bezieht sich das hohe Ross). Jede Veranstaltung, auch die 24h von Duisburg, besitzen immer noch Verbesserungspotential. 


Nehmen wir z.B. eine etablierte Veranstaltung wie die Trans-Alp, dort gab's auch eine Umfrage zu, *vor Anmeldeschluss und Auslosung*. Thema war "Abschleppen erlauben oder nicht?", es wurde diskutiert und abgestimmt, Ergebnis, es darf nicht mehr abgeschleppt werden. Finde diese Art der Umfrage OK, wenn's stört der kann nach der Auslosung immer noch zurücktreten(ohne auf Gnade der Rückzahlung zu hoffen) und *jeder hatte die Möglichkeit seine Meinung abzugeben ohne persönliche Angriffe.*



> Du jammerst rum- von wegen - es sei eine Frechheit solche Infos nach der Anmeldung zu erhalten - ich biete Dir an - sofort zurückzutreten , damit Du bei einem anderen Rennen starten kannst und bist immer noch nicht zufrieden. Sucht da nicht vielleicht jemand das berühmte Haar in der Suppe?



Solche Info's gehören nun mal auf die HP der Veranstaltung, nicht jeder ist oder will Mitglied sein im MTB-News Forum oder kennt es überhaupt! 

Ich suche kein Haar, aber ich habe den Eindruck das Du mich nun aus der Veranstaltung drücken möchtest. Bisher hab ich aber dazu noch keine Entscheidung getroffen!


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Februar 2007)

es ist doch immer das gleiche es gibt einfach leute die müssen meckern!
ich habe mich auch ein wenig geärgert das ich bei den 4 stufen absteigen musste  
aber ich habe es 24std lang gemacht(auch wenn ich manchmal das gefühl hatte ich sei der einzigste) aber es war halt eine regel.
das die grosse stahltreppe gesperrt ist ist vollkommen richtig !!!!
ich habe genug leute gesehen die die langgezogenen stufen danach nicht sicher gefahren sind oder gar gestürzt sind 
hilfe hilfe und waren zu 95% auch noch immer fully fahrer

so an die regeln finde ich sollten sich einfach alle halten.

was ich persöhnlich viel wichtiger finde das ich aus dem fahrerlager herraus bis zur wechselzone 2 mal die strecke kreuzen muss und das wenn mann rücksicht auf andere (fussgänger ,kinderwagen) nimmt das da mal schnell 10 min vergehen finde ich grossen mist

war  aber sonst eine super veranstaltung sind dieses jahr wieder dabei
wir könnten mal nen pokal für das grösste team bekommen


----------



## Silent (21. Februar 2007)

Hmm, irgendwie jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel 

Vergesst aber das Fahren nicht, durch diskutieren hat da noch niemand gewonnen


----------



## skyder (21. Februar 2007)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> was ich persöhnlich viel wichtiger finde das ich aus dem fahrerlager herraus bis zur wechselzone 2 mal die strecke kreuzen muss und das wenn mann rücksicht auf andere (fussgänger ,kinderwagen) nimmt das da mal schnell 10 min vergehen finde ich grossen mist



Hallo Eddy, 

wir arbeiten dran; versuchen gerade einen Gerüstbauer zu bekommen, der zwei Brücken über die Straße baut. Evtl. klappt das! 

Gruß
skyder


----------



## skyder (21. Februar 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Ich suche kein Haar, aber ich habe den Eindruck das Du mich nun aus der Veranstaltung drücken möchtest. Bisher hab ich aber dazu noch keine Entscheidung getroffen!



Also komm... das ist doch totaler Quatsch!

Ich biete Dir an - weil Du hier weg. dieser Treppenaktion unzufrieden bist - entgegen der Ausschreibung - Dein Startgeld wieder zu bekommen - und Du behauptest nun - man möchte Dich aus der Veranstaltung drücken.. 

Hast Du schon mal dran gedacht, dass es uns viel Arbeit bereitet; Meldungen zu stronieren, Gebühren zurück zu überweisen und auch in Foren präsent zu sein?

Du bist natürlich willkommen.

Gruß

skyder


----------



## senf2 (21. Februar 2007)

Also um nochmal auf die Schuhe zurückzukommen. Es ist mir scheiss egal, wenn ich in einem Rennen als "Rennfahrer" ein Paar Schuhe zersemmle, es geht nur darum, das ich halt nicht gerne laufe wenn es "für mich" nicht unbedingt sein muss. Also  Unnötiger Materialverschleiss. Jeder der meint, er müsse das nochmal aufgreifen, dem scheint ja das Geld, oder die Schuhe nur so aus den Ohren zu wachsen. Aber die Diskussion ist für mich beendet. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ober er das Treppe laufen in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (22. Februar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo Eddy,
> 
> wir arbeiten dran; versuchen gerade einen Gerüstbauer zu bekommen, der zwei Brücken über die Straße baut. Evtl. klappt das!
> 
> ...



Willst du mich veräppeln  ??????

Ich fand halt nur die wechselzone der vorjahre besser !!!!

vieleicht könnte man ja auch nur einen weg für fahrer freigeben

ps. ich möchte nicht meckern sondern nur meine eindrücke wiedergeben den nur so kann der veranstalter reagieren


----------



## eddy 1 (22. Februar 2007)

senf2 schrieb:


> Also um nochmal auf die Schuhe zurückzukommen. Es ist mir scheiss egal, wenn ich in einem Rennen als "Rennfahrer" ein Paar Schuhe zersemmle, es geht nur darum, das ich halt nicht gerne laufe wenn es "für mich" nicht unbedingt sein muss. Also  Unnötiger Materialverschleiss. Jeder der meint, er müsse das nochmal aufgreifen, dem scheint ja das Geld, oder die Schuhe nur so aus den Ohren zu wachsen. Aber die Diskussion ist für mich beendet. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ober er das Treppe laufen in Kauf nimmt.



Entschuldige aber das sind dan auch immer die leute die überall abkürzen keine rücksicht nehmen und meinen sie kämpfen bei einem 24std rennen um leben und tod
und ich denke die sind bei einem cc rennen besser aufgehoben


----------



## skyder (22. Februar 2007)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Willst du mich veräppeln  ??????
> 
> Ich fand halt nur die wechselzone der vorjahre besser !!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Eddy,

will Dich nicht veräppeln... Im letzten Jahr war das ein echtes Problem - auch für die Ordner an diesen Stellen - deshalb arbeiten wir wirklich an Alternativen. Deine Variante eingeschlossen...

Gruß
skyder


----------



## JanV (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

habe grad der Thread entdeckt. War letztes Jahr dabei und dieses Jahr wieder und freue mich drauf!

Zu den einzelnen Themen wollte ich mich nicht äussern, ist eh alles schon gesagt . Finde es auch gut das Skyder hier so öffentlich auftritt und offensichtlich auch lernt von gemachte Erfahrungen. Was das angeht kann ich nur sagen: Weiter so! 

Gruß

JanV
HH

Ach ja, letztes Jahr war ich in Team Materialfehler, (8er mit 6 Fahrer) dieses Jahr wieder.


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. Februar 2007)

Nur noch *181* Tage ... 
wenn das nicht ein Grund zu feiern ist - äähhh trainineren ...


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (28. Februar 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Nur noch *181* Tage ...



...und Du hast das Rennen verpasst!


----------



## easymtbiker (1. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Nur noch *181* Tage ...
> wenn das nicht ein Grund zu feiern ist - äähhh trainineren ...


jetzt mach mal keinen stress! wir müssen hier erst noch ausdiskutieren, ob n rennen, bei dem getragen werden muss, n richtiges mtb-männer-rennen ist und wie viele paar schuhe verschleissen, wenn man die treppen laufen muss. 
noch was vergessen?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. März 2007)

und vor dem 24h Rennen kommen noch 
- 22. 4 Kellerwald
- 3 Juni Willingen
- 22 Juli Neuhaus im Solling
und dann ist erst Duisburg dran, da ist noch Zeit  
im Mai findet sich bestimmt auch noch ein Marathon


----------



## f-b-791 (1. März 2007)

und am 9-10 Juni noch www.mtb-chemnitz.de 

das 24h rennen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. März 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> und vor dem 24h Rennen kommen noch
> - 22. 4 Kellerwald
> - 3 Juni Willingen
> - 22 Juli Neuhaus im Solling
> ...




Im Mai fahren wir noch : http://www.mad-east-challenge.de/

Hier ist auch Forums-Threat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256709


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. März 2007)

Ich hätte die Stahltreppe glaube ich auf meinen 21 Runden 2 mal fahren können weil ich keine Leute vor mir hatte. Macht ihr deswegen so einen Aufstand hier? Gesehen habe ich niemanden, der die Treppe gefahren ist. Weder letztes noch vorletztes Jahr- Vielleicht bin ich aber auch blind. Die kleine Treppe ist ja geklärt, aber die Sperrung fand ich letztes Jahr auch sehr blöd, aber es wäre unverantwortlich vom Veranstalter nach 8 Stürzen keine Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Dementsprechend ist es doch gut, die Stelle für dieses Jahr zu entschärfen, so daß eine Sperrung nicht droht. Besser wäre natürlich wenn die Leute vier Stufen runter fahren könnten 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon wieder richtig auf dieses Jahr. Die Location ist einfach spitze.


----------



## Becci (8. März 2007)

hab da mal ne frage ...
bei der runde ist derzeit die abfahrt von dem "damm" runter mit sträuchern versperrt, wird das bis zum rennen wieder frei sein, oder gibts schon eine andere wegplanung?

thx!

becci


----------



## skyder (9. März 2007)

Hallo, 

können wir leider noch nicht sagen; aber wir sind nächste Woche vor Ort und klären das. 

Gruß
skyder


----------



## KILROY (9. März 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage ...
> bei der runde ist derzeit die abfahrt von dem "damm" runter mit sträuchern versperrt, wird das bis zum rennen wieder frei sein, oder gibts schon eine andere wegplanung?
> 
> thx!
> ...



Wir könnten ja vorher mal regelmäßig zum Training hinfahren, dann entsteht der Mini-trail da automatisch....


----------



## Der böse Wolf (9. März 2007)

So wie der Damm nach 24std aussieht wundert mich, daß da überhaupt noch was wächst.


----------



## Becci (9. März 2007)

KILROY schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja vorher mal regelmäßig zum Training hinfahren, dann entsteht der Mini-trail da automatisch....



durch die dornensträucher will ich net fahren müssen  



Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> So wie der Damm nach 24std aussieht wundert mich, daß da überhaupt noch was wächst.



och doch, drumherum hast viel zeug..bin schließlich bei fahren vor dem rennen letztes jahr einmal komplett durch die sträucher gerauscht

@skyder...danke!!!


----------



## Christer (9. März 2007)

Hallo,



Becci schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage ...
> bei der runde ist derzeit die abfahrt von dem "damm" runter mit sträuchern versperrt, wird das bis zum rennen wieder frei sein, oder gibts schon eine andere wegplanung?
> 
> thx!
> ...



Sind die Sträucher denn dort eingepflanzt worden oder liegen die da nur so "lose" rum? In der Ecke legen die die Gärtner gerne mal das "Schnittgrün" ab. Schließlich ist da ja eigentlich kein Weg. Das wird dann aber immer wieder abgeholt. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Blut Svente (10. März 2007)

:


----------



## Becci (12. März 2007)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sie sind zwar nicht geplanzt, aber den restlichen unkraut"kram" haben die leute schon entfernt, denn es scheinen die gärtner einmal durch den ganzen park gegangen zu sein, gute arbeit haben sie gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. März 2007)

Moin Meister Skyder, wir vom Metzkerracing Team hatten so früh im Jahr noch keine Kohlen. Mittlerweile sieht es anders aus aber die 2er Team Plätze sind ausgebucht. Gibt es da irgent eine Warteliste? Oder ist Jemand schon zurückgetreten?  

Mfg Metzker


----------



## skyder (16. März 2007)

Hi!

Wir haben eine Warteliste; einfach über unsere Website www.24h-duisburg.de anmelden - dann stehst Du drauf. Sobald was frei wird, melden wir uns bei Euch!

Gruß
skyder


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. März 2007)

Hi vielen Dank, soeben gesendet.


----------



## chaoscarsten (20. März 2007)

Ahoi, jetzt wurde die Anzahl der TEAMS noch hochgeschraubt.

"Schon über 310 Teams... Limit auf 370 erhöht...

Schon 6 Monate vor dem Event sind wir eigentlich ausverkauft und haben inzwischen mehr gemeldete Teams als im letzten Jahr. Deshalb wird das Limit für 4 er und 8 er Teams erhöht. Insgesamt werden max. 370 Teams angenommen."

Hoffentlich wird es dann nicht zu voll auf der Strecke.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Becci (20. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Ahoi, jetzt wurde die Anzahl der TEAMS noch hochgeschraubt.
> 
> "Schon über 310 Teams... Limit auf 370 erhöht...
> 
> ...



vllt kann ich dieses jahr dann mal windschatten fahren  
nein scherz beiseite, es dürfte vor allem in den ersten runden an den schlüsselstellen etwas problematisch werden..von dem gedränge am start mal gar nicht zu sprechen....

@skyder, ändert ihr die strecke noch etwas ab, oder bleibts bei dem weg vom letzten jahr?


----------



## skyder (20. März 2007)

Hallo, 

als die Strecke bleibt gleich im 2006. Die Treppe über die Emscher Straße wird voraussichtlich befahrbar sein bzw. überbaut werden. Allerdings wird es zwei Gerüstbrücken geben, die überfahren werden müssen (im Bereich Start und Ziel)- um hier die "langen Wartezeiten" zu umgehen. Außerdem hat das ja auch seinen Reitz, darüber zu fahren. Aber keine Panik; wird keine "mega" steile oder gar gefährliche Angelegenheit .

Was die Aufstockung betrifft; wir sind sicher, dass es keine Stauungen geben wird; zumal die Einzelfahrer sowieso - wie 2006 - zuerst ins Rennen gehen.

Gruß
skyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (20. März 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> zwei Gerüstbrücken geben, die überfahren werden müssen



was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Silent (20. März 2007)

Eine Brücke wo du drüber fahren musst


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen?


Wasser?
Eine Straße?
Einen Weg?
Viele Menschen?


Kelme - was ist unter der Brücke ?


----------



## Becci (20. März 2007)

eigentlich wollt ich ja ne antwort wie sowas aussieht..tztz..bislang hatt ich damit noch nie das vergnügen...und da ich eh gerne "dumme" fragen stelle und grad nichts zu tun hatte...
also bitte..ernstgemeinte aussagen,ok?danke


----------



## Silent (20. März 2007)

Das hier dürfte so in die Richtung gehen von dem was geplant ist zu bauen:


----------



## 4XRacerPB (20. März 2007)

sowas nur in gross schätze ich mal...


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Das hier dürfte so in die Richtung gehen von dem was geplant ist zu bauen:



aarrggg! das ist ja wohl der nächste üble scherz. das war die brücke beim  24h in münchen,die nach 1,5 h gesperrt wurde, weil es heftige stürze gab! die brücke musste man mit ziemlich genau 30kmh anfahren. langsamer: nich hoch kommen, schneller: gefahr des abhebens!
also wenn da jemand direkt vor mir fuhr, hab ich  immer den chickenway genommen. die wahrscheinlichkeit war einfach zu hoch, dass der die brücke nicht beherrscht.
ich hoffe, die brücken sind breiter und nich so steil.....


----------



## D.S. (20. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aarrggg! das ist ja wohl der nächste üble scherz.


So eine Holzbrücke ist sicher lustig bei Regen. Eindeutig Puplikumsmagnet  
Aber mal abwarten was da tatsächlich aufgebaut wird. Wäre jedenfalls praktisch wenn man ohne "Schülerlotsen" zur bzw. aus der Wechselzone kommt.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Silent (20. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aarrggg! das ist ja wohl der nächste üble scherz. das war die brücke beim  24h in münchen,die nach 1,5 h gesperrt wurde, weil es üble stürze gab! ich hoffe, die brücken sind breiter und nich so steil.....


Ich hab ja extra geschrieben "so in die Richtung gehend"
Da sich Becci überhaupt nichts unter einer Gerüstbrücke vorstellen konnte.
Das war das beste Bild was ich gefunden hatte und annähernd einer Gerüstbrücke gleich kommt.


----------



## skyder (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

tja... wenn man mal wieder zuviel plaudert....

Bitte nicht schon wieder Panik verbreiten; die Brücke wird so gebaut, dass jeder drüber fahren kann. 
Erklärung: Strecke drüber, Zuschauer drunter. Wenn dass nicht geht (Ausladung usw...) Zuschauer drüber, Strecke drunter...

ok?
Gruß

skyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (21. März 2007)

ja PPPPPPAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Das macht dann doch erst so richtig Spaß ...
Was hier immer sofort der Teufel an die Wand "gefahren" wird  -  einfach spassig 

Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen SEAL ParK einbauen - mit Holzwänden, wo man sein BIKE zuerst rüber werfen muss und eine tiefen Graben mit Wasser .... 
ja ja - get wet and sandy .... !!!

Ich lass mich überraschen was in Duisburg so auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## KILROY (21. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen SEAL ParK einbauen - mit Holzwänden, wo man sein BIKE zuerst rüber werfen muss und eine tiefen Graben mit Wasser ....



  ....und skyder nimmt die Vorlage volley, wart' mal ab  

kleiner Scherz


----------



## Der böse Wolf (21. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen SEAL ParK einbauen - mit Holzwänden, wo man sein BIKE zuerst rüber werfen muss und eine tiefen Graben mit Wasser ....
> ja ja - get wet and sandy .... !!!



Hatten wir das nicht schon vorletztes Jahr? Da hat es 2 mal auf meinen  Runden so geschüttet, daß mein Steuersatz und mein Handy das Rennen leider nicht überlebt haben. Fehlen nur noch die Holzwände...


----------



## McKnight (21. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde auch, dass es langsam zu viele Teams für die Strecke weden. Da bringt es auch nicht viel wenn die Einzelstarter früher ins Rennen geschickt werde.


----------



## chaoscarsten (21. März 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht schon vorletztes Jahr? Da hat es 2 mal auf meinen  Runden so geschüttet, daß mein Steuersatz und mein Handy das Rennen leider nicht überlebt haben. Fehlen nur noch die Holzwände...



Handy def wegen Regen - ok,
aber Steuersatz? 
Hast Du Löcher rein gebohrt um Gewicht zu sparen   - sorry, mal im 
Ernst, wie kann der dabei in die Fritten gehen ...


----------



## Levty (21. März 2007)

Eine Brücke? So wie in München? Das kann nur ein Erfolg werden


----------



## easymtbiker (21. März 2007)

McKnight schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich finde auch, dass es langsam zu viele Teams für die Strecke weden. Da bringt es auch nicht viel wenn die Einzelstarter früher ins Rennen geschickt werde.



 also schon nach 2h hatte ich den eindruck, dass die hälfte der teams heim ist, hab mich meistens vergeblich nach windschatten umgeschaut...
und morgens um 4h hatte ich richtige einsamkeitsgedanken.....

hm, handy auf die strecke mitnehmen..... eigentlich keine schlechte idee, headset und man kann dann gott und die welt anrufen!


----------



## chaoscarsten (23. März 2007)

Ahoi,
gibt es jetzt durch die Erhöhung eigentlich noch Startplätze für 4er und 8er Teams?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ismay (23. März 2007)

@ SKYDER
Ich will ja nicht zu neugierig sein. Aber was ergab die Lagebesprechung im Landschaftspark? 
Ist der Mini-Mini Downhill am Bahndamm im August wieder frei?

Gestern lag da auf jeden Fall noch der Rest der gestutzten Stäucher.  

Vielleicht treffen wir (8-er Team) in der kommenden Woche mal einen der Angestellten des Grünflächenamtes, den man diesbezüglich ausfragen kann. 

Werde dann die Antwort hier posten.

Gruß Achim (Team Sattelschlepper)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. März 2007)

skyder...
ihr solltet auch bedenken das so eine Brücke nur ein bestimmtes mass an Tragkraft hat und dieses deutlich unter dem liegt was die Konstruktion optisch verspricht...


----------



## skyder (23. März 2007)

Hi!

2 Fragen - 2 Antworten:

1. War dort, die Sträucher werden entfernt; wann kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, aber zum Termin ist die kleine Abfahrt wieder uneingeschränkt befahrbar.

2. Keine Sorge, die Brücken werden von einer Gerüstbaufirma (nicht von uns...) aufgestellt; der TÜV muss diese dann natürlich abnehmen.

Nochmals: Hier geht es hauptsächlich darum, den Verkehr zum Eventbereich zu steuern - nicht um eine Schikane mehr einzubauen. Uns ist sehr wohl bewußt, dass sich die Schwierigkeiten eines Kurses beim 24 Stunden-Rennen in Grenzen zu halten haben.


----------



## piekasoe (24. März 2007)

Meint ihr es hat Sinn auch ohne Anmeldung zum 24h rennen zu gehen und nach Teams ausschau zu halten, wo vieleicht jemand ausgefallen ist , um bei diesem dann mit zufahren???

peace


----------



## brulp (24. März 2007)

habe mal eine frage dazu, besitzte zwar seit 14 jahren ein ungefedertes scott mtb, jedoch fahre ich seit jahren damit nur straße und vereinzelt feldwege. normal fahre ich nur zeitfahren mit meinem rennrad, mache aber dieses jahr in duisburg in einem 4er team mit.

jetzt stellt sich mir die frage ob ich ein gefedertes bike nehmen soll (würde ich mir ausleihen) oder mit meinem 14 jahre alten scott blackstone (mit 1" starrgabel), aber komplett neuen verschleißteilen an den start gehen sollte.

treppen bin ich früher immer mit dem bike gefahren, das hat wunderbar geklappt, bin es eigentlich gewohnt wenn es mal abseits ist, dass ich durchgeschüttelt werde.

habe gehört, dass der kurs recht einfach sein soll, aber reicht dafür eine leicht federnde (da gebogen) starrgabel?


----------



## D.S. (24. März 2007)

Da sehe ich kein Problem. Vor 15 Jahren bin ich die Downhill DM mit einem Hardtail gefahren und das war keineswegs ungewöhnlich - damals waren noch die gefederten Freunde die Exoten . Also warum sollte ein Rad aus dieser Zeit bei einer vergleichsweise anspruchslosen Strecke schlapp machen. Ich würde mir den Rahmen vorher mal gründlich ansehen um ggf. Altersschwäche sprich Haarrisse aufzuspüren. Aber ansonsten gehts sicher wenn auch nicht ganz so komfortabel wie gefedert.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Georgme (24. März 2007)

ich würde dir abraten, mit einer starrgabel beim 24/h marathon in duisburg zu fahren.
wenn du zum beispiel stundenlang   mit deinem harttail über die treppe rutscht, wirst du zum schluß bestimmt schwierigkeiten mit den gelenken bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brulp (24. März 2007)

stundenlang ist gut, fahre 1h und dann habe ich erstmal lange pause. also wenn das rad das aushält mache ich das auch, habe gehört dass auch viele die zweite treppe runter tragen.


----------



## Georgme (24. März 2007)

tragen???? 
hast du ein bike oder eine handtasche??


----------



## brulp (24. März 2007)

18kg sind für eine handtasche dann doch etwas zu schwer, nach dem ausschlussverfahren wird des dann wohl ein bike sein


----------



## Levty (24. März 2007)

Man TRÄGT sein FAHRrad nicht!
Nimm ein Hardtail, aber wenigstens eine Federgabel muss da sein. Hilft ungemein bei Schultern und Handgelenken.
Bin letztes Jahr mit einer kaputten Gabel gefahren. Schultern waren genauso müde wie die Beine .

Cheers.


----------



## chaoscarsten (24. März 2007)

lol Leute ...

Ich denke auch das es mit Deinem ungefederten Model keine Probleme geben wird.
PS: Bei uns fährt auch ein 15 Jahre atles Bike mit - ohne Federgabel ...
Gewicht für diese Handtasche ... ääähh Bike dürfte ebenfalls bei ca. 18kg sein.

Also keine Angst *gg*


----------



## Tretmuehle (24. März 2007)

piekasoe schrieb:


> Meint ihr es hat Sinn auch ohne Anmeldung zum 24h rennen zu gehen und nach Teams ausschau zu halten, wo vieleicht jemand ausgefallen ist , um bei diesem dann mit zufahren???
> 
> peace



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Du auf den allerletzten Drücker irgendwo reinrutschen kannst.  Versuchs doch mal über die Mitfahrerbörsen. Für die 24h in Duisburg gabs letztes Jahr eine über die HP der Zeitschrift MountainBike.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## piekasoe (25. März 2007)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Du auf den allerletzten Drücker irgendwo reinrutschen kannst.  Versuchs doch mal über die Mitfahrerbörsen. Für die 24h in Duisburg gabs letztes Jahr eine über die HP der Zeitschrift MountainBike.
> 
> Grüsse
> Frank




naja es kann meiner erfahrung nach immer mal passieren das einer ausm team krank wird oder plötzlich was da zwischen kommt und da könnte ich spontan einspringen, WERD TROZDEM MAL BEI DER MITFAHRBÖRSE GUCKEN...


dank dir


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. März 2007)

Ahoi,

bin in ein paar Woche mal in der Nähe von Duisburg.
Wollte fragen, ob man die Strecke mit der Karte, die man auf der HP herunterladen kann, abfahren kann.
Oder ist die Chance, die Strecke zu finden, bzw. Ihr zu folgen, wohl recht
unwahrscheinlich?

Die Idee war, die komplette Strecke 1-n mal zu fahren und dies dann mit einer 
DigiCam zu filmen und meine Leuten zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Nicht aus irgendwelchen technischen- oder trainings- Gründen, sondern 
just for fun !!!

Was mein Ihr?
Das Video gibt ja leider nur ein paar Impressionen der möglichen Runden


----------



## Becci (26. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> bin in ein paar Woche mal in der Nähe von Duisburg.
> Wollte fragen, ob man die Strecke mit der Karte, die man auf der HP herunterladen kann, abfahren kann.
> ...



mhm..also mit karte find ichs schwierig..aber wennst magst kann ich dich mal da lang führen...


----------



## Stiffler2409 (26. März 2007)

Wäre ne klasse Idee die Strecke mal ab zu filmen...denke auch mal dadurch werden sich die Fragen von den ein oder anderen auch selbst beantworten!
Wenn du es mit dem Filmen hinbekommst, kannst du diesen dann ins Netz stellen?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (26. März 2007)

@ Becci - sehr gerne!
Vielen Dank für Dein cooles Angebot. Ich werde Dir ne Woche vorher ne PM senden mit Kontakt-Infos usw. 
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das klappt.
Danke im vorraus!


@ Stiffler2409 - das sollte auch kein Problem sein.
Solange die Leute nachher nicht wieder anfangen sich auszukotzen wie
schlecht der Film doch gedreht wurde, usw. (wie bei den armen Jungens von der EuroBike-Messe).
Ich will das einfach aus Spaß ohne Stunden an Arbeit und Music-Soundtrack machen.
Also wer dann Interesse hat, bekommt den Link oder ne CD / DVD.
Wird aber sicher noch ca. 3 Wochen dauern, bis ich in komm ...


----------



## Becci (26. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> @ Becci - sehr gerne!
> Vielen Dank für Dein cooles Angebot. Ich werde Dir ne Woche vorher ne PM senden mit Kontakt-Infos usw.
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das klappt.
> Danke im vorraus!



kein prob!gerne doch!
vllt sollten wir uns überlegen ob wir noch andere mitnehmen, den termin also öffentlich machen mit ner beschränkung von 10 leuten max. dann kannst nicht nur strecke sondern filmen, sondern auch wie sie zu fahren is..desweitern könnten sich auch andere ein bild der strecke machen......


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. März 2007)

Hallo Becci, bietest du schon wieder deine Führung an  ,
Carsten Becci kennt sich auch sie hat mir letztes Jahr auch gezeigt wos langgeht.
Das mit dem Video ist eine gute Idee auch wenn ich die Strecke schon kenne, würde es mir auch gerne anschauen.
Ich freu mich auf Duisburg, ist eine super Veranstaltung


----------



## Stiffler2409 (26. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> @Stiffler2409
> das sollte auch kein Problem sein.
> Solange die Leute nachher nicht wieder anfangen sich auszukotzen wie
> schlecht der Film doch gedreht wurde, usw. (wie bei den armen Jungens von der EuroBike-Messe).
> ...



Ich weiss was du meinst aber es geht doch nur um die Stecke bzw das sich Leute, die die Strecke noch nicht kennen mal einen kleinen Einblick bekommen ausserdem würden sich, denke mal auch fahrer die weiter weg wohnen und die Strecke nur einmal im Jahr zu Gesicht bekommen genauso über das Bildmaterial freuen...also nur keine Scheu wir sind ja hier nicht im Vid-Thread 

MfG

ps ausserdem wärst du dann der erste der solches Film Material veröffentlicht(hab bis heut noch kein Vid über die komplette Stecke gefunden)und würdest dann vieleicht sogar berühmt werden...!


----------



## skyder (26. März 2007)

Hallo chaoscarsten,

finde das ebenfalls eine prima Idee: Wir würden Dein Video natürlich dann auch auf der Eventseite veröffentlichen. Und: Meckerliesen gibt es immer und zu jedem Thema. Unsere Devise: Besser machen....

Gruß
skyder


----------



## D.S. (26. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> bin in ein paar Woche mal in der Nähe von Duisburg.Wollte fragen, ob man die Strecke mit der Karte, die man auf der HP herunterladen kann, abfahren kann.
> Oder ist die Chance, die Strecke zu finden, bzw. Ihr zu folgen, wohl recht
> unwahrscheinlich?


Wenns hilft kann ich Dir die Strecke als GPS-Track schicken.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## D.S. (31. März 2007)

So, hier die Strecke für Google Earth und als GPX. Stammt von einer Probefahrt aus 2006 noch bevor die Strecke abgesteckt war. Sollte aber halbwegs passen.

Anhang anzeigen 24h-Duisburg.zip

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. April 2007)

@ D.S. - vielen Dank

Gruß Carsten


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. April 2007)

hallo...
nachdem ich meine erste führung überlebt habe und ich dort einiges an glasscherben gesehen habe frage ich mich und auch den veranstalter:räumt ihr da vorher ein wenig auf (soll heissen :das gröbste von den scherben weg???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S. (7. April 2007)

Das gröbste sammeln die Einzelfahrer auf... Die starten ja zuerst


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. April 2007)

hab ich wohl nochmal glück gehabt mit dem 4erteam...


----------



## pollux8 (7. April 2007)

Welche von den drei Veranstaltungen sind die besten??Ist der Paracourse von Rad-am Ring voll ausgeleuchtet,oder brauche ich zusatzlampen?? Die Treppe von Duisburg stört mich ein wenig,Ich denk das die Party am Nürburgring am größten ist


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. April 2007)

Da sei dir mit der Party mal gar nicht so sicher alter Haudegen. 
Die Stimmung, Race Action, Moderation sind 2006 Top gewesen, und von der Location ganz abgesehen habe zwar keinen Vergleich aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das dieses Event getoppt werden kann. Die Kombination aus Singletrail, flachen Schotterpassagen und 2 Laktathügeln sowie dem Industrieteil inc Treppe macht für mich den besonderen reiz des Rennen aus. 
Freu mich schon riesig auf 2007. 

Mfg Metzker


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. April 2007)

die treppe nach der gangway ,die man tragen muss??


----------



## Stiffler2409 (8. April 2007)

@Metzkergiga4u

Lese gerade in deiner Signatur, dass du beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg mit 33 Runden auf den 11.Platz gekommen bist.Ist das das Ergebnis von 2006?Wenn ja,  was war das denn für ne Klasse da ja in der 2er Wertung(m) ein Team mit 33 Runden auf den 39.Platz gefahren ist und das war auch das einzigste!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. April 2007)

Hey sind letztes Jahr im 2 er Team Gefahren, insgesamt hatten wir 61 Runden nach ablauf der Wettkampfzeit, wovon 33 auf mich entfallen sind (mein Teammade quasi 28 Runden)  .Da wären noch locker 3 Runden dringewesen aber aus letztjährigen Fehlern wird gelernt.


----------



## chaoscarsten (9. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hey sind letztes Jahr im 2 er Team Gefahren, insgesamt hatten wir 61 Runden nach ablauf der Wettkampfzeit, wovon 33 auf mich entfallen sind (mein Teammade quasi 28 Runden)  .Da wären noch locker 3 Runden dringewesen aber aus letztjährigen Fehlern wird gelernt.



RESPECT !!!

Das sind dich gut 254 km oder nicht ...
Wenn das so ist - HUT AB


----------



## Silent (9. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hey sind letztes Jahr im 2 er Team Gefahren, insgesamt hatten wir 61 Runden nach ablauf der Wettkampfzeit, wovon 33 auf mich entfallen sind (mein Teammade quasi 28 Runden)  .Da wären noch locker 3 Runden dringewesen aber aus letztjährigen Fehlern wird gelernt.


Nur drei Runden mehr willst Du fahren?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. April 2007)

Danke, für das Debut war die Leistung ganz zufriedenstellend aber besser geht immer. 

@ Silent: Ich hatte angemerkt das wir durch Wechsel, Akkus, Platten, etz. gute 3 Runden verschlampten die wir dieses jahr aufgrund letztjähriger Erfahrung noch zusätzlich in der Wertung hätten.

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich 200 Runden Fahren der Körper spielt da nur nicht mit, auserdem wurde ich auch von einer Karavane des Elends auf den Singletrail ausgebremst die von irgent so nem Typen mit Schwarzen Hardtail angeführt wurde der schon 20 Runden Vorsprung hatte.


----------



## Silent (10. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich 200 Runden Fahren der Körper spielt da nur nicht mit, auserdem wurde ich auch von einer Karavane des Elends auf den Singletrail ausgebremst die von irgent so nem Typen mit Schwarzen Hardtail angeführt wurde der schon 20 Runden Vorsprung hatte.


Oder eine neue Art von Rennen:
Alles Einzelstarter. Alle fahren zusammen los.
Wer 5 Runden Rückstand zum Führenden hat fliegt raus.
Das Ganze so lange bis nur einer übrig bleibt 

Frei nach "Todesmarsch"
Erschiessen muss ja nicht sein, aus dem Rennen nehmen reicht vollkommen


----------



## Becci (10. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Frei nach "Todesmarsch"
> Erschiessen muss ja nicht sein, aus dem Rennen nehmen reicht vollkommen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. April 2007)

Mein lieber Silent, solche Rennen gibt es bereits. Die nennen sich Xc und sind sehr beliebt.


----------



## Silent (10. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mein lieber Silent, solche Rennen gibt es bereits. Die nennen sich Xc und sind sehr beliebt.



Bei XC bleibt aber nicht nur einer übrig


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. April 2007)

Na ja im Wc der Damen meist schon.   

Bist du denn dieses Jahr mit Ratte oder überhaupt vertreten?


----------



## Silent (12. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Bist du denn dieses Jahr mit Ratte oder überhaupt vertreten?


Ich bin vertreten, aber ohne die ratte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. April 2007)

Mensch nun lasse dir doch nicht alles aus den Fingern saugen.  

Aha der Onkel Erdinger sucht also noch eine Teamgefährtin. 

Ich lasse meine anmutige Harrpracht schon leider in einen anderen Team aus dem Helm baumeln, sonst hätte ich mich gerne als Racing Christine zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## D.S. (12. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ich bin vertreten, aber ohne die ratte


Ist die nicht letztes Jahr überfahren worden und lag auf der Strecke?


----------



## easymtbiker (12. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Ist die nicht letztes Jahr überfahren worden und lag auf der Strecke?


  stimmt, da war doch was! ich musste letztes jahr 12h lang an der toten ratte vorbei fahren, kein netter anblick.... also, skyder, verbesserungsvorschlag: alle 30min streckenkontrolle und totes getier auf der strecke räumen!


----------



## Christer (12. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Ist die nicht letztes Jahr überfahren worden und lag auf der Strecke?



Warum hast Du nicht angehalten und sie reanimiert?  

Gruß

SR


----------



## D.S. (12. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> alle 30min streckenkontrolle und totes getier auf der strecke räumen!


Gefährlich... vor allem Nachts... Nicht das die da noch den einen oder anderen langsameren Teilnehmer von der Strecke zerren  
Aber wenn wir schon bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen sind: Ich will wieder Mädels an der Halde. Und zwar die GANZE Nacht


----------



## Silent (13. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Ist die nicht letztes Jahr überfahren worden und lag auf der Strecke?


Wenn ich jetzt das schreiben würde was mir als erstes eingefallen ist dazu, dann würde ich wohl auf Lebzeit im Forum gesperrt


----------



## Christer (13. April 2007)

Damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen...hier geht es um ein kleines Tierchen das nicht gerade zu den Lieblingshaustieren der der deutschen zählt. Eines davon lag tatsächlich tot auf der Strecke. Todesursache: unbekannt. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. April 2007)

Ich würde sagen Herzstillstand wegen neu gebauter Autobahn neben dem Wohngebiet.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. April 2007)

Ich bin auch für mädels aber mit oben ohne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S. (14. April 2007)

Einfach in Duisburg nach Vulkanstr. statt nach Landschaftspark Nord fragen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. April 2007)

kennt sich da einer aus?


----------



## D.S. (14. April 2007)

Lokalpatriotistische Allgemeinbildung


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. April 2007)

ja nee, is klar


----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

Einmal die Strecke als Video.

Die Tage werde ich das aber nochmal wiederholen, die Helmhalterung ist verrutscht.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. April 2007)

geht das nicht in die andere Richtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

Was soll in die andere Richtung gehen?


----------



## Der Toni (15. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Einmal die Strecke als Video.
> 
> Die Tage werde ich das aber nochmal wiederholen, die Helmhalterung ist verrutscht.



und .... bist du noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> und .... bist du noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


Ja Bestens.
Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## D.S. (15. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Was soll in die andere Richtung gehen?


Bei ca. 01:10 hast Du vergessen rechts abzubiegen, oder gings nicht? Du fährst dann auf dem Damm statt auf dem Weg unten rechts davon. Ab ca. 02:30 stimmts dann wieder.


----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Bei ca. 01:10 hast Du vergessen rechts abzubiegen, oder gings nicht? Du fährst dann auf dem Damm statt auf dem Weg unten rechts davon. Ab ca. 02:30 stimmts dann wieder.


Ich bin so gefahren wie letztes Jahr.
Was Du meinst was vor 2 Jahren so.
Der Plan müsste auch der von vor 2 Jahren sein, die Bunkerdurchfahrt war nämlich im letzten Jahr auch nicht.


----------



## D.S. (15. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ich bin so gefahren wie letztes Jahr.


Dann bin ich letztes Jahr im Rennen jede Runde falsch gefahren


----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Dann bin ich letztes Jahr im Rennen jede Runde falsch gefahren


irritiere mich nicht.
Haben wir den Schlenker gefahren letztes Jahr?


----------



## D.S. (15. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> irritiere mich nicht.
> Haben wir den Schlenker gefahren letztes Jahr?


Bist Du jetzt vielleicht so gefahren wie vor zwei Jahren? Wie die Strecke da war weiss ich nicht.

Edit: Hab mit gerade meinen GPS-Track angeguckt. Da bin ich scheinbar so gefahren wie Du jetzt. Allerdings war das vor dem Rennen und mit Guide der die Strecke aus 2005 kannte. Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das wie im Rennen den Weg unten gefahren sind.


----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Bist Du jetzt vielleicht so gefahren wie vor zwei Jahren? Wie die Strecke da war weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Edit: Hab mit gerade meinen GPS-Track angeguckt. Da bin ich scheinbar so gefahren wie Du jetzt. Allerdings war das vor dem Rennen und mit Guide der die Strecke aus 2005 kannte. Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das wie im Rennen den Weg unten gefahren sind.


Ich war mir eigentlich sicher das ich so wie letztes Jahr gefahren bin. Jetzt weiß ich aber selbst nicht mehr ob das letztes Jahr, davor oder vor drei Jahren so war.
Da ich nächste Woche sowieso nochmal da hin fahre und die Aufnahme neu mache, schau ich mal ob ich mich dann erinnern kann


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Dann bin ich letztes Jahr im Rennen jede Runde falsch gefahren




Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (15. April 2007)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich auch


Ok ok, Dienstag gibt es dann eine neue Version mit dem kleinen Schlenker


----------



## Stiffler2409 (15. April 2007)

Erstmal klasse das du das mit dem Video hin bekommen hast 
Da freut man sich umso mehr auf das Rennen wenn man diese Bilder,als nicht ortsansässiger!
D.S. hat Recht, du hättest da rechts abbiegen müssen.So hab ich das auch noch in Erinnerung da sich in dieser rechts Kurve letztes Jahr einer ziemlich gepackt hat.... 
MfG


----------



## ismay (16. April 2007)

Hallo und guten morgen.

Möchte mich auch für das Video bedanken. 

Hast du die beiden Fußgänger auf der Stahltreppe weggescheucht, oder haben die freiwillig Platz gemacht? 

Schade, dass der Minidownhill noch voller Strauchabfälle liegt.

Schönen Tag noch und Grüße aus Obermeiderich (Duisburg)


----------



## Silent (16. April 2007)

Die Fussgänger sind freiwillig beiseite gegangen.
Ich hab mich auch bedankt


----------



## Silent (17. April 2007)

Ist heute nichts geworden mit der neuen Aufnahme. Der Grund HIER


----------



## Stiffler2409 (17. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ist heute nichts geworden mit der neuen Aufnahme. Der Grund HIER



Man kann ja nicht immer nur Glück haben im Leben...
Und noch was, hast du da ein Buchstaben vergessen oder war es dann die Wut die dich so Schadenfroh werden lies? 
 

_"Was passiert wenn sich die Patrone löst, kannm man sich denken. Also erstmal weg damit. Soll sich woanders lösen, nicht in meiner Hand. Beim Aufschlagen löste sie sich auch und flog mal locker 50 m durch den Landschaftspark. Gut das *einer* in der Nähe war._"

MfG


----------



## Silent (17. April 2007)

Ups, habs geändert


----------



## pseudosportler (17. April 2007)

So ist das Leben, hart und gnadenlos, wen es nicht sein soll dan lauft auch alles schief, aber trotzdem danke für die mühe uns die Strecke zu zeigen, auch wen sie sich wohl noch stark verändert wen so manche wöchentlich dort trainiren, damit meinte ich nicht dich  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Rattlesnake (17. April 2007)

@ Silent

Super Video.  Ganz schön verwinkelt der Kurs. Ob ich mich da jemals zurechtfinden werde?

Wie wär's wenn du einen Biker vor dir herfahren lässt, um den dann zu Filmen?
Ich denke dann kann man sich von der Strecke noch ein besseres Bild machen.

Man sieht sich
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (17. April 2007)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> Wie wär's wenn du einen Biker vor dir herfahren lässt,


Am besten noch ein Mädel aus dem Hühnerstall, wie? 

Die Idee hatte ich aber auch schon. Da ich aber beide Tage spontan in den Prk gefahren bin, war es schlecht mit jemanden abzusprechen.


----------



## Rattlesnake (17. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Am besten noch ein Mädel aus dem Hühnerstall, wie?



Das wäre natürlich optimal.


----------



## D.S. (17. April 2007)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> Ob ich mich da jemals zurechtfinden werde?


Da ist was dran... Obwohl ich tagsüber schon einige Runden gedreht hatte war ich in der ersten Dunkelrunde irgendwie recht orientierungslos


----------



## Der böse Wolf (17. April 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Da ist was dran... Obwohl ich tagsüber schon einige Runden gedreht hatte war ich in der ersten Dunkelrunde irgendwie recht orientierungslos



Wo bist Du mitgefahren? Im Frauenvierer?


----------



## D.S. (18. April 2007)

Ne, die wollten mich nicht...


----------



## tedeschino (18. April 2007)

Auch von mir ein Lob zum Video.
Wird bestimmt vielen eine Hilfe sein.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (21. April 2007)

So, jetzt aber.
Hat ein wenig länger gedauert als ich wollte.
Dafür jetzt aber in besserer Qualität und nicht mehr schief 

Zum Video (KLICK)


----------



## silv1711 (21. April 2007)

Super Video spitze


----------



## Christer (21. April 2007)

Ich finde es auch sehr gut. So bekommt jeder einen guten Eindruck von der Strecke. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## D.S. (22. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber.


Jepp... Jetzt bin ich einverstanden


----------



## Tretmuehle (22. April 2007)

@Silent
Dickes Lob! Sehr gelungen 
Vorallem in der "nackenfreundlichen" Variante
Sollte Skyder mal auf der offiziellen HP verlinken, obwohl... dann kommen ja noch mehr Telnehmer


----------



## Man in Trek (23. April 2007)

Super Video und auch von mir ein dickes Lob!!! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Video herunterzuladen???
Wäre super!!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Mai 2007)

lol - da war wohl jemand schneller als ich *gg*

Aber gut so, mein Kalender ist moment leider zu voll.

Cooles Video - Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Darlu_Murla (12. Juni 2007)

Moin,
ich suche noch einen Startplatz für das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg, bitte alles anbieten,
Kette rechts und besten Gruß
X-Toph


----------



## Tretmuehle (12. Juni 2007)

@Darlu Murla

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272208&highlight=materialfehler

Grüße
tretmuehle


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. Juni 2007)

Was mir jetzt mal aufgefallen ist. Es werden 370 Teams zugelassen. Letztes Jahr waren 268 Teams auf der Strecke. 

Das wird aber ziemlich voll, oder?

Ich stand letztes Jahr in der ersten Runde schon 10 Minuten vor der ersten Engstelle. Da nehm ich mir dieses Jahr wohl besser nen Klappstuhl mit...

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
klar das sind ne Menge mehr Fahrer. Aber das drängelt sich nur in der ersten Runde. Dann verteilt sich gleichmäßig. Nur an der Treppe wird dann öfter mal ein paar Bremser vor sich haben. Da sollte es bergab mal ne Überholspur geben. Es ist schon traurig wie langsam da manche runterholpern. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wo die die ganzen Teams zum Campen hinstellen wollen. Und ob die Toiletten und Duschen reichen. Da gab es letztes Jahr laaaannnnggggeee Schlangen.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## KILROY (15. Juni 2007)

Joa, die erste Runde war mit 29 min. ZIEMLICH gemütlich  
Vorteil: Zeit für ein Picknick an dem kleinen Stich und an der Treppe


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. Juni 2007)

KILROY schrieb:


> Joa, die erste Runde war mit 29 min. ZIEMLICH gemütlich
> Vorteil: Zeit für ein Picknick an dem kleinen Stich und an der Treppe



Ich bring's Bier Du die Würstchen


----------



## KILROY (15. Juni 2007)

^^Ha, das werden dann die 24 Liter von Duisburg.....

Kann's kaum erwarten, hoffentlich haben wir gescheites Wetter.
Bedeckt, 18-20° C, griffiger Boden vom leichten Regen am Vortag, kaum Wind.
Und wir brauchen jemanden, der die Armee von Trinkflaschen entsorgt, die vermutlich in der Linkskurve nach der steilen Auf- und Abfahrt herumliegen werden.
Da hat's mich nachts zweimal fast geschmissen  

so, genug gespammt für heute.


----------



## der-elch (29. Juni 2007)

*WICHTIG!!!!!*​
Wir suchen dringend noch einen 4.Fahrer für unser Team, da jemand aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen musste  

Wir sind letztes Jahr 9ter in der 4er Wertung geworden und bis auf einen (natürlich unser Schnellster  ) sind wir auch noch in der selben Formation. Wir wissen aber wohl, dass da auch ein wenig Glück dabei war, also bitte net denken, ihr wärt zu schlecht!!! Wir selbst fahren das Ganze ja auch nur zum Spass, also meldet Euch!!!

Wir sind übrigens 3 gut gelaunte Franken  , falls euch das auch nicht abschreckt, dann PM an mich.


----------



## beeblebrox71 (1. Juli 2007)

Hi,

bin mal wieder die Strecke abgefahren und was muss ich sehen - die haben die ganzen Schotterwege (wohl wegen eines Walking-Events) in komplette Autobahnen verwandelt. Im Klartext: Echt knallhart verdichteter Schotter - kaum Unterschied zu Asphalt. Auch die 2 steilen Auffahrten und Abfahrten (die mit den Kantsteinen und dem Versatz) sind komplett eingeebnet und "Pseudo-asphaltiert". Da kann man jetzt richtig Gas geben und auch nebeneinander ohne Probleme fahren. 

Aber irgendwie hab ich es vorher wesentlich besser gefunden.
Der Downhill ist übrigens jetzt wieder fahrbar.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## D.S. (1. Juli 2007)

beeblebrox71 schrieb:


> die haben die ganzen Schotterwege (wohl wegen eines Walking-Events) in komplette Autobahnen verwandelt. Im Klartext: Echt knallhart verdichteter Schotter - kaum Unterschied zu Asphalt.


Bestimmt für Joey Kelly. Gehört ja eher zur RR/Triathlon-Fraktion. Naja, egal. Hauptsache der singt nicht.   
Ich warte trotzdem noch ab bevor ich Slicks kaufen gehe


----------



## Der böse Wolf (2. Juli 2007)

Meine Semislicks sind auf jeden Fall Samstag angekommen


----------



## KILROY (2. Juli 2007)

dito, nennen sich LARSEN TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (2. Juli 2007)

Na, dann werde ich mal die Big Apples wieder aufziehen...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Juli 2007)

Racing Ralphs?


----------



## Becci (2. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Racing Ralphs?



nur wenn die den scherben berg aka wendehammer aushalten....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Juli 2007)

das letzte mal gings auch....ausserdem fahren ja hunderte vor mir...


----------



## Becci (3. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> das letzte mal gings auch....ausserdem fahren ja hunderte vor mir...



probiers einfach nächste woche aus, dann fahren wir auch da hoch


----------



## J.V. (8. Juli 2007)

was lesen meine trüben Augen gerade in der Mountain BIKE 

Die Runde soll dieses jahr nur 5,1 km haben? Dass heisst ja, dass ich diese Scheiss Treppe in etwa 80 Mal  fahren muss, wenn ich in etwa so viel wie letztes Jahr fahre. 

80 Mal diese Treppe und 80 Mal jedes andere Sch..ss Schlagloch und jede bescheidene Wurzel.

Ich glaub ich lass es. mein Rücken wird es mir danken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georgme (8. Juli 2007)

wenn du nicht mit positiver einstellung in das rennen gehst, lass es halt bleiben....


----------



## Stiffler2409 (8. Juli 2007)

Was, 5,1km? 

Warum ist dann nichts auf der 24h-Duisburg Hompage zu lesen? Dort wird ja auch in dem Video die 7,7km lange Runde vorgestellt und in dem Artikel über Joey Kelly wird auch die 7,7km lange Runde erwähnt!
Vieleicht ist es ein Druckfehler oder so!

MfG


----------



## Silent (8. Juli 2007)

Denke auch mal das es ein Druckfehler ist.
Was bei der lieblosen Berichterstattung der Mountain Bike über das Rennen nicht wundern würde.
Jedenfalls wäre eine verkürzte Strecke aufgrund der Anzahl der Teilnehmer eine Katastrophe.


----------



## nick-npj (8. Juli 2007)

Die Strecke bleibt so wie sie war. War wahrscheinlich ein Druckfehler. Also keine Aufregung.


----------



## skyder (8. Juli 2007)

J.V. schrieb:


> was lesen meine trüben Augen gerade in der Mountain BIKE
> 
> Die Runde soll dieses jahr nur 5,1 km haben? Dass heisst ja, dass ich diese Scheiss Treppe in etwa 80 Mal  fahren muss, wenn ich in etwa so viel wie letztes Jahr fahre.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Die Streckenlänge bleibt natürlich bei 7,7 Km; muss wohl ein Druckfehler in der MB sein (ich habe das überhaupt noch nicht gelesen...); von unserer Agentur ist sowas weder veröffentlicht noch geplant worden..

Also keine Panik! 

Gruß


----------



## Georgme (8. Juli 2007)

wenn skyder antwortet.... 
ende gut alles gut.....


----------



## Inky (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo, wir sind am WE auch mal wieder die Strecke abgefahren und uns ist aufgefallen, daß der Downhill am Bahndamm mit Sand/Erde zugeschüttet wurde, dieser aber nicht befestigt ist. Wenn da jatzt 24 h lang 370 Fahrer drüber fahren wird der so nicht lange halten  . Wie sieht das aus Skyder, wird da noch was gemacht oder fällt der vielleicht ganz raus  ??? Und was ist mit der Treppe?? Ich habe gehört, das dort getragen werden soll  ?! Wäre schön, wenn es dazu ein paar Infos geben würde.


----------



## Jane86 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich war am Sonntag ebenfalls mit einigen Fahrern dort.
Ich vermute eher, dass die lose Erde auf dem Downhill nach den ersten paar Runden von den Fahrern festgefahren ist.
Aber was bitte haben die für Hügelchen auf dem Grasuphill kurz vorm Ende der Strecke aufgeschüttet?


----------



## Becci (12. Juli 2007)

der "dh" wird schon vorm rennen plattgefahren sein   bzw die übliche bremsrille wie im letzten jahr haben, davon geh ich ganz stark aus!
die treppe muss nach meinen info genau wie im letztem jahr nur im oberen bereich(stahltreppe)getragen werden, momentan ist aber eine absperrung aus gutem grund im unteren bereich  

der huggel vorm "scherbenberg" hat doch was  wenn der bleibt wird das ne hackelige stelle, entweder springen bremsen oder ne rolle drüber  

grüße


----------



## Jane86 (12. Juli 2007)

Also am Sonntag war die Treppe nicht gesperrt, wir sind die noch gefahren.

Ein Huggel wär ja auch nicht so schlimm, aber die haben ja eine Wellenrutsche aus der Strecke gebaut. 

Wird die kleine Treppe eigentlich dieses Jahr überbaut oder darf man die fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (12. Juli 2007)

die lange treppe is meines wissen seit etwa nem monat gesperrt, aber ich bin am sa vor ort...
lt aussage skyder8bitte um korrektur wenn ich mich irre!!) soll die kleine treppe überbaut werden nach den unfällen im letzten jahr...

den huggel wirds bis aug bestimmt net mehr geben, denk ich jetzt mal.....


----------



## skyder (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir hatten am Mittwoch eine PK zu den Focus 24 Stunden von Duisburg. Habe in diesem Zusammenhang eine Runde auf der Strecke gedreht (davon auch erstmals einen GPS-Track erstellt - den ich sobald ich die GPS-Geschichte, inkl. Gerät, Dateiformat ect. kapiert habe auf die Website stellen werden) und kann hier folgende Infos - um Gerüchten vorzubeugen - zusammenfassen:

1. Die Strecke - wie schon erwähnt - bleibt wie im letzten Jahr gleich. Hat aber nach meinem schlauen GPS Gerät von Garmin eine länge von fast 8 KM.
2. Die lange Treppe darf auch im diesem Jahr befahren werden; allerdings ist die kurze steile Stahltreppe zu Beginn auch diesmal zu Fuß zu bewältigen; wer sich nicht daran hält bekommt jedes Mal 1 Runde abgezogen. Sorry, das ist eine Sicherheitsauflage die wir zu erfüllen haben, und die wir absolut kontrollieren werden. Also nochmals - wer die kurze Stahltreppe fährt wird nicht disqualifiziert, sondern erhält für jedes mal fahren eine Runde Abzug. 
3. Die Moderation an der Treppe wird eingestellt, damit wir hier die Teilnehmern nicht noch mehr puschen - und die Sturzgefahr minimieren.
4. Dafür gibt es eine neue Moderationsstelle - am Berg (oberhalb des Start und Zielbereiches - hier ist Motivation sicherlich erwünscht..
5. Die kleine Treppe (Emscher Str.) wird überbaut; sollten das nicht möglich sein werden wir die Strecke ändern.
6. Die kleinen Hügel müssen drin bleiben; wir haben hier mit dem Gärtnerstützpunkt besprochen; die Hügel sind notwendig, da diese für die Abfluss von Wasser dringend benötigt werden. Wenn man da ein oder zweimal drüber ist, weiß man, wie diese zu fahren sind, was dann kein Problem darstellen sollte.
7. Es werden von der Fa. Stromberg zwei Gerüstbrücken gebaut. Eine (vor der letztjährigen Wechselzone ) ist für die Zuschauer (Biker fahren drunter durch), eine (Nähe Bühne) für die Biker - aber sehr flach und human (Zuschauer laufen drunter durch ) um einfach schneller, ohne Probleme in den Start und Ziel bzw. Expo Bereich zu gelangen.
8. Platzbedarf: Im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr können wir leider nicht sehr großzügig sein, bitte deshalb wirklich so platzsparend wie möglich planen; ggf. müssen wir hier -leider - regulierend eingreifen
9. Duschen/WC: Ein Dauerthema. Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt gibt es hier einfach Kapazitätsgrenzen (Wassermangel). Neben der Dusch/WC Station am Windrad werden wir aber zusätzlich WC´s und Dusche des Gärtnerstützpunktes nutzen und Dixis bei den Fahrerlagern I + II aufstellen. 

Soviel von mir - bitte wenn Ihr wichtige Fragen haben, schreibt uns direkt an ([email protected]), da ich nicht so oft die Zeit finde im Forum vorbei zuschauen.

Gruß


----------



## skyder (12. Juli 2007)

Habe was vergessen:

Zum kurzen Downhill: 

Hier wird die Strecke natürlich noch fahrbar gemacht.. Allerdings erst in der Woche vor dem Event, da wir vorher nicht mehr vor Ort sind....

Gruß


----------



## Felixxx (14. Juli 2007)

War heute in Duisburg und habe ein paar Runden gedreht. Strecke ist in einem super Zustand.
Der kleine Downhill ist mittlerweile sehr gut fahrbar und die künstlichen Wellen am Grasanstieg sind das Salz in der Suppe.

Felixxx, derdenStartam4tenAugustkaumnocherwartenkann


----------



## tedeschino (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

unser Team (Din Team) wird in diesem Jahr für einen guten Zweck an den Start gehen (www.friedensdorf.de) und haben dazu eine Initiative (www.flitzforkids.de) ins Leben gerufen, die von Skyder bzw. dem Friedensdorf genehmigt und unterstützt wird.
Infos dazu findet Ihr unter der Flitzforkids, 24h-duisburg und der friedensdorf Homepage.
Wir zählen auf Euch.

Vielen Dank und sportliche Grüße


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. Juli 2007)

@Becci 
magst mein safety jacket haben?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Juli 2007)

habe mir gerade mal die Ergebnisse vom 24H Rennen in München angeschaut, deren Zeitmessung muß ja geil sein, jeder Fahrer mit Rundenzahl, schnellste ,langsamste und mittlere Zeit angegenen, *so was wollen wir auch * 
an Freitag wollen wir auch nach Duisburg noch mal ein paar Runden fahren, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis zum Rennen,
wenns trocken ist, davon gehe ich aus, haben wir 24 h einen Fotografen dabei, das gibt dann schön viele Bilder ,(so ca. 2000 Stk.)   in feinster Qualität,


----------



## Der böse Wolf (16. Juli 2007)

Es gibt doch dieses mal Nummern mit Transponder, da kannst Du die Daten auch alle bekommen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Juli 2007)

So muß das auch sein, ich muß meinen Kumpel ja rund machen wenn er zu langsam ist und dafür brauch ich die Rundenzeiten, der kann sich warm anziehen  , nichts mit Kaffeefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (16. Juli 2007)

Bin gestern mal die Runde mit GPS abgefahren (bei34°C). Da haben schon einige geübt denn die Spur ist schön festgefahren.
Anbei mal ein Bild und die Daten im GPX-Format.






GPS-Download

Ich hoffe wir haben keine 34°C am Renntag


----------



## Becci (18. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> @Becci
> magst mein safety jacket haben?




wieso?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Juli 2007)

so gestern abend war ich auch mal ein paar Runden drehen, Strecke ist ja in einem super Zustand, schon fast zu gut, der kleine Downhill ist ja nur noch eine Abfahrt  und der lange Berg glattgewalzt, egal ich freu mich schon rießig aufs Rennen,
5 Runden gefahren, 3 x 20min und 2 mal 19 min pro Runde, ich glaub meine Form passt    , zweierTeams zieht euch warm an


----------



## klmp77 (18. Juli 2007)

grüß gott,
frage: jeder hat einen transchponder. beim wechsel fahren also der ausgepowerte und der gerade wach gewordene gemeinsam über start/ziel, damit der gleich schlafen gehende noch für seine letzte rundenzeit stramm stehen darf?


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2007)

Ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich, deine Frage habe ich irgendwie nicht verstanden !!


----------



## KILROY (18. Juli 2007)

na, er meint halt, dass es ja nur so möglich ist, die gerade abgeschlossene Runde aufzuzeichnen, damit die nicht "hinten runterfällt".
Der vorherige Fahrer muss ja insofern für seinen turn auch einen Schlusspunkt setzten. Dito Start und Stop beim folgenden Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2007)

Dafür gibt es doch extra die Wechselzone damit da keine Runde wegfällt. Soll heißen am Anfang und Ende der Zone erfolgt eine Erfassung.


----------



## KILROY (18. Juli 2007)

okay, sorry, ich hatte noch die Version mit nur einer Nehmerschleife im Kopf und gedacht, es gibt halt nur für jeden Biker einen Transponder.

@skyder: wie wird das denn mit der Zeitnahme genau ablaufen ?

Gruß


----------



## skyder (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

die Zeitmessung wird über einen Transponder in der StartNr. vorgenommen. D.h. jeder Fahrer hat seinen eigenen Transponder. Der Fahrer der im Rennen ist, muss die Runde - die er begonnen hat - zu Ende fahren; danach wird - falls gewünscht - gewechselt. Die Wechselzone wird also - im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr - hinter dem Ziel sein (Höhe Festzelt) nicht davor. 

Gruß

skyder


----------



## 4XRacerPB (18. Juli 2007)

@becci 
wegen dem dh.....


----------



## klmp77 (19. Juli 2007)

hinter dem ziel heißt also das der alte fahrer durchs ziel fährt, der neue muß doch aber auch über die linie, um die runde zu beginnen, oder?


----------



## tedeschino (19. Juli 2007)

Nein,
die neue Runde startet automatisch mit der Überquerung des "alten" Fahrers.
Der übergibt dem "neuen" Fahrer hinter der Zeitmessung das "Staffelband" und weiter geht´s.


----------



## baldur (19. Juli 2007)

Ich bin vor kurzem beim 24 Stunden Rennen bei hahnstätten mitgefahren, mußte wegen einem defekt (Kettenblatt) leider schon nach 2 Stunden abbrechen. Aus lauter Wut und Trotz wollte ich mich dann für Duisburg anmelden, bekam aber keinen Startplatz mehr. Hab jetzt aber doch noch einen bekommen von einem FAhrer, der doch nicht fahren kann....und freu mich jetzt total auf das Rennen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyder (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hier eine fachmännische Auskunft von unserem Zeitmesser Datasport; allerdings ist die Fahrtrichtung vertauscht, was aber am Prinzip nichts ändert:

Zeitmessung am Anfang des Zielbereiches. Die gemessene Zeit wird dem Biker als Runde gutgeschrieben. Dann beginnt die Zeit für die nächste Runde zu laufen -->gutgeschrieben wird sie dem Biker der als nächstes über die Ziellinie fährt, der Neue muss nicht über die Matten.

Gruß

Skyder


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. Juli 2007)

gestern waren wir wieder von 20 -0.15 Uhr im Park unsere neuen Sigma testen, hat Spaß gemacht ohne Ende, auch wenn es erst etwas nass war,
wahnsinn wieviele Öeute da Nachts noch im Park unterwegs sind,
die Nachtfahren beim Rennen werden geil, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten, 
wollen nächste Woche noch 2 mal hinfahren, mal sehn


----------



## baldur (21. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit zelten aus auf dem Gelände. Ist genug platz vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (23. Juli 2007)

baldur schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit zelten aus auf dem Gelände. Ist genug platz vorhanden?



Genug Platz wird wohl nicht sein. Wer direkt im Fahrerlager unterkommen will sollte sich seinen Platz bestellen. Irgendwo in der Ausschreibung oder auf der Homepage steht wie viel jedes Team bekommt. Wir haben 2 Teams am Start, dem 4er Team bekommt 40qm und das 8er 60qm für Zelt und ein oder zwei Autos. Der Rest muss draussen parken.


----------



## Man in Trek (23. Juli 2007)

Mit welchen Reifen geht ihr an den Start???


----------



## Der böse Wolf (23. Juli 2007)

Werde dieses Jahr mit den Flyweights an den Start gehen und nen paar Speedkings als Reserve mitnehmen. Hoffe es liegt nicht allzu viel Blödsinn rum, den man sich einsammeln kann. Von der Strecke her brauchts definitiv nicht mehr als den Flyweight.


----------



## Felixxx (23. Juli 2007)

Bin die Strecke vor 14 Tagen mit Racing Ralph 2.1 abgefahren - geht sehr gut. Bei starkem Regen werde ich meinen 2ten LRS mit Speed King nehmen, zumindest das Vorderrad.

Freu' mich schon auf Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## baldur (23. Juli 2007)

Da ich als Einzelstarter unterwegs sein werde und deshalb recht langsam, aber stetig fahren werde, habe ich mir überlegt, reine Str´ßenreifen aufzuziehen!
Ist ja kein richtiges Gelände dort. Ist diese Idee gut?


----------



## Man in Trek (23. Juli 2007)

Ich bin ebenfalls Einzelstarter, aber ich denke Straßenreifen sind keine gute Idee.Besser werden wohl Semislicks bzw RRacin Ralph oder SpeedKing sein.


----------



## Leinetiger (23. Juli 2007)

straßenreifen halte ich auch alles andere als sinnvoll
die reifenwahl des bösen wolfes halte ich für angebracht


----------



## Man in Trek (23. Juli 2007)

Ich kenne den Flyweight gar nicht. Ist der sooo gut oder tut es auch ein anderer Semislick?


----------



## Blenni (23. Juli 2007)

baldur schrieb:


> Da ich als Einzelstarter unterwegs sein werde und deshalb recht langsam, aber stetig fahren werde, habe ich mir überlegt, reine Str´ßenreifen aufzuziehen!
> Ist ja kein richtiges Gelände dort. Ist diese Idee gut?



Einen reinen Straßenreifen halte ich für eine schlechte Idee. Die Strecke besteht zum großen Teil aus feinem bis groben Schotter. Es gibt auch ein kurzes Parallelstück zum Weg das wurzelig und bei Nässe mit sicherheit glatt ist. Nimm auf jedenfall etwas mit Profil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (23. Juli 2007)

Ich bin 4- mal vor Ort gewesen und habe mir mit dem RR 2x einen Platten geholt. Ich werde wohl mit NobbyNic fahren. Oder gibt es zwischen diesen beiden eine Alternative?

Übrigens, wie haltet ihr es mit der Verpflegung? Wir starten als 2er Team und mit der Verpflegung tue ich mich noch ein wenig schwer...


----------



## Man in Trek (23. Juli 2007)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich bin 4- mal vor Ort gewesen und habe mir mit dem RR 2x einen Platten geholt. Ich werde wohl mit NobbyNic fahren. Oder gibt es zwischen diesen beiden eine Alternative?
> 
> Übrigens, wie haltet ihr es mit der Verpflegung? Wir starten als 2er Team und mit der Verpflegung tue ich mich noch ein wenig schwer...



Ich bin letztes Jahr auch im 2er Team gefahren und habe, da es mein erstes 24h Rennen war, viel zu viel mitgenommen. Ich fand die Verpflegung letztes Jahr schon recht gut und da wir immer 2er Turns gefahren sind, sind wir auch nicht wirklich zum essen gekommen. Habe sehr viel von der Streckenverpflegung verdrückt und sonst ein paar Riegel und einen halben Teller Nudel.


----------



## Eddigofast (23. Juli 2007)

Im Ebay versteigern einige Ihre Startplätze..unter Radsport/Sufu benutzen !


----------



## der-elch (23. Juli 2007)

> Im Ebay versteigern einige Ihre Startplätze..unter Radsport/Sufu benutzen !



Wie geil!!!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juli 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Im Ebay versteigern einige Ihre Startplätze..unter Radsport/Sufu benutzen !



geil!

HIER der link dahin!
Die Beschreibung beim großen E ist echt gut


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (23. Juli 2007)

Und eBay-üblich auch wieder künstlich an der preisschraube gedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (24. Juli 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Im Ebay versteigern einige Ihre Startplätze..unter Radsport/Sufu benutzen !


Wen interessierts ? Wer auf jeden Fall mitfahren wollte hat sich frühzeitig angemeldet und wer keinen Startplatz bekommen hat fährt am Nürburgring


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juli 2007)

jetzt wirds noch voller, beim Zelten und auf der Strecke, es gibt noch mal 10 Startplätze für 4er Teams,
mir solls egal sein, kommen ja am Freitag ganz früh, und um so mehr fahrer kann man überholen  
heute noch mal training im Park, (ca. 3 Std.), die Strecke kenne ich ja jetzt schon im Schlaf, das ist gut für die Nacht


----------



## Becci (25. Juli 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> jetzt wirds noch voller, beim Zelten und auf der Strecke, es gibt noch mal 10 Startplätze für 4er Teams,



das sind die übrig gebliebenen 5 8erteam plätze


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juli 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> heute noch mal training im Park, (ca. 3 Std.), die Strecke kenne ich ja jetzt schon im Schlaf, das ist gut für die Nacht



Also so schwierig ist die Strecke doch nun wirklich nicht??


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juli 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Also so schwierig ist die Strecke doch nun wirklich nicht??



schwer ist sie ja auch nicht, aber macht mehr Spaß als immer nur zu Hause zu fahren, vor allem weils hier so flach ist, bis zur Haard oder Hohen Mark sinds immer 45 min mit dem Rad, und ich kanns ja kaum noch erwarten endlich im 2er zu Starten


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juli 2007)

wenn aber schon viele auf der Strecke unterwegs sind, dann ist sie doch schon zielmich ausgelutscht oder?
Da machen Straßenreifen ja bald doch sinn 
Nur nicht das man sich auf der Stahlbrücke mit dünnen Reifen, die Reifen aufschlitzt?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juli 2007)

ich hatte am Freitag in Duisburg einen Platten mit  conti MK und Milch, leider war die Milch trocken und hat das Loch nicht gedichtet, bin jetzt fast 8 Monate ohne platten ausgekommen,
ich werde vorn MK und hinten SK fahren, mit Milch,die liegen ja hier rum und waren umsonst  , da kauf ich mir nichts neues, auch wenn die bei Conti gesagt haben das sich der Reifen mit Milch auflösen sollen, meiner hält seit Willingen da löst sich nichts auf, nur der Verschleiß


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. Juli 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> wenn aber schon viele auf der Strecke unterwegs sind, dann ist sie doch schon zielmich ausgelutscht oder?
> immer wenn wir da waren haben wir so ca. 10-15 andere getroffen, die kleinen Erdhügel am Wiesenanstieg haben sie sogar zwischen durch neu gemacht,
> wir versuchen ja den Downhill etwas anspruchvoller zu machen mit jedes mal runterfahren  , weil so ist er zu einfach,, der rest der Strecke ist eh glatt und schnell zu fahren


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juli 2007)

Ich bin nämlich am überlegen ob es sich lohnt extra wegen Duisburg die Flyweights zu kaufen. Leicht rollen sie ja und schnell sind sie auch. Doch ich habe bei anderen Rennen einfach zu viel angst mir einen Platten einzufangen..
Trotz Milch... denn einmal habe ich mir bei Flyweights schon mal die Seitenwand aufgerissen und einen Platten gehabt trotz Milch....

Meine Speed Kings mit Milch halten perfekt und ich sehe dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Plattens sehr sehr gering


----------



## 4XRacerPB (25. Juli 2007)

allein das wort downhill ist ja schon eine beleidigung in dem fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. Juli 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich am überlegen ob es sich lohnt extra wegen Duisburg die Flyweights zu kaufen. Leicht rollen sie ja und schnell sind sie auch. Doch ich habe bei anderen Rennen einfach zu viel angst mir einen Platten einzufangen..
> Trotz Milch... denn einmal habe ich mir bei Flyweights schon mal die Seitenwand aufgerissen und einen Platten gehabt trotz Milch....
> 
> Meine Speed Kings mit Milch halten perfekt und ich sehe dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Plattens sehr sehr gering



Mh, als ich jetzt nach den SK SS den Flyweight für Duisburg draufgezogen habe, fand ich, daß er eigentlich genau so dick ist wie die SK nur halt mit ner Ecke weniger Noppen. Also ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall in Duisburg fahren. Wir hatten in den letzten zwei Jahren alle keinen Platten und ich habe auch nie jemanden am Streckenrand gesehen, der am flicken war. 

Fazit: Passt scho


----------



## tedeschino (26. Juli 2007)

Beim letzten Training war ich schon sehr erschrocken, wieviele Scherben an der 180 ° Kehre liegen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es von Woche zu Woche mehr werden.
Heute schnappe ich mir mal ein paar Gartengeräte und versuche diesen Hügel so gut es geht von dem Unrat zu befreien.


----------



## Becci (26. Juli 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Beim letzten Training war ich schon sehr erschrocken, wieviele Scherben an der 180 ° Kehre liegen.
> Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es von Woche zu Woche mehr werden.
> Heute schnappe ich mir mal ein paar Gartengeräte und versuche diesen Hügel so gut es geht von dem Unrat zu befreien.



  
lass dich nur nicht plattfahren, manche fahren da..nun..unter aller sau


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Beim letzten Training war ich schon sehr erschrocken, wieviele Scherben an der 180 ° Kehre liegen.
> Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es von Woche zu Woche mehr werden.
> Heute schnappe ich mir mal ein paar Gartengeräte und versuche diesen Hügel so gut es geht von dem Unrat zu befreien.



Hallo wir haben uns gestern beim fahren gesehen,
fand auch das gestern auf den Wiesenanstieg scherben ohne ende lagen, das war die anderen Tage nicht so extrem, sah fast so aus als ob die da hingekipt wurden, nicht alle findens gut das wir da fahren


----------



## tedeschino (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich komme gerade von dem Anstieg zur 180° Kehre wieder.
2,5 Stunden mit der Harke und mit der Hand Scherben aufgesammelt.
Unglaublich, aber es kommen immer wieder neue Scherben hoch.
100%ig frei bekommt man den Anstieg einfach nicht.
Ich denke, ich habe 80% aufgesammelt.
Vielleicht hilft es?
Wir sehen uns beim Rennen.

Viele Grüße und Erfolg!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juli 2007)

Und genau wegen solcher guten Seelen kann man getrost Flyweights fahren 

DANKE


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2007)

Scheint ja wieder ein perfektes Rennen zu werden, Strecke ist jetzt aufgeräumt und ab Mittwoch nur noch Sonne und 24 Grad, ich glaub wir kommen ganz schön ins Schwitzen


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Juli 2007)

Was macht ihr denn noch so Radfahrtechnisch in der letzten Woche??
Ich werde wohl mal locker mit dem RR für ein max. 2h fahren.


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Juli 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme gerade von dem Anstieg zur 180° Kehre wieder.
> 2,5 Stunden mit der Harke und mit der Hand Scherben aufgesammelt.
> Unglaublich, aber es kommen immer wieder neue Scherben hoch.
> ...



Danke für die mühe  ,
wie wäre es den wen man am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend nochmal dort Scherben einsammelt, es giebt doch ne menge Teilnehmer aus der näheren Umgebung. Ich hätte an beiden Tagen ab etwa 16:00 Zeit, bitte um Wortmeldungen  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S. (26. Juli 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> wie wäre es den wen man am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend nochmal dort Scherben einsammelt


Machen doch am Samstag die Einzelstarter in der ersten Runde...


----------



## Leinetiger (26. Juli 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Und genau wegen solcher guten Seelen kann man getrost Flyweights fahren
> 
> DANKE



Na gut, ich trete auch mit Flyweights an  
Dann sind wir konkurrenten um den Preis der leichtesten Laufräder 
Wobei du mit deinen Extralite aber gewinnen solltest


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Juli 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Machen doch am Samstag die Einzelstarter in der ersten Runde...



Mal gut das ich erst als 4er starte , dann sollte das meißte weg sein  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juli 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Na gut, ich trete auch mit Flyweights an
> Dann sind wir konkurrenten um den Preis der leichtesten Laufräder
> Wobei du mit deinen Extralite aber gewinnen solltest



Ja, müsste sich für mich ausgehen, obwohl ich mit den sackschweren Schwalbe XXLight bei ca. 105g fahre  Aber die Felge ist für Autventil und da finde ich ein franz. Ventil blöd.


----------



## Leinetiger (26. Juli 2007)

Dafür lache ich dich aus, wenn du am Streckenrand am flicken bist 
Bei dem Flyweight halte ich es aber wirklich für sicherer mit Milch zu fahren als mit den xx light Schläuchen...


----------



## Higgs (26. Juli 2007)

Hi 
Also wie fahren auch mit.
Bitte wenn einer von den Berschhochbremer kommt immer schon rechts
fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. Juli 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Dafür lache ich dich aus, wenn du am Streckenrand am flicken bist
> Bei dem Flyweight halte ich es aber wirklich für sicherer mit Milch zu fahren als mit den xx light Schläuchen...



Könntest ja wenigstens anfeuern, statt auslachen 

Wenigstens bin ich beim Flicken und in der Optik schnell, wenn schon nicht auf der Strecke...


----------



## qwertflx (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben leider verletzungsbedingt einen Startplatz für Einzelstarter abzugeben. Wer interesse hat kann sich unter 0178-5338395 bei Timm melden und alles weitere erfahren.

MfG
Felix


----------



## MiFu (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Auch wir haben einen Fahrer zu wenig und suchen jemanden, der Lust hat im vierer zu fahren!
Wir sind Duisburger und vieleicht bekommen wir ja einen aus der Region!
Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm!

Gruß Micha


----------



## ismay (27. Juli 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Danke für die mühe  ,
> wie wäre es den wen man am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend nochmal dort Scherben einsammelt, es giebt doch ne menge Teilnehmer aus der näheren Umgebung. Ich hätte an beiden Tagen ab etwa 16:00 Zeit, bitte um Wortmeldungen  .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Hallo zusammen.

Wir (8-er Team) werdem am Samstag wohl auch zum Teil vor Ort sein. 
Hoffentlich liegen nicht wieder benutzte Kondome an der 180° Kehre. Gegen Scherben weg zu räumen wäre nix einzuwenden. Aber sowas ...  Manche Leute verstehe ich einfach nicht. 
Schöne Grüße 
Achim


----------



## Wolle Wa (27. Juli 2007)

Schwitzen wie das kannstdu auch...Gruß Wolle


----------



## Wolle Wa (27. Juli 2007)

Schwitzen das ist doch gar nicht mehr in!!
das wollen wir mal am Sonntag sehen wie das geht!

Gruß keine gnade für die Wade Wo


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. Juli 2007)

Ahoi,
könnt Ihr mir helfen?
Ich überlege noch, ob ich mit den 
LARSEN TT
oder mit den 
COnti SpeedKing 
fahren soll.

Für welchen würdet Ihr euch entscheiden`?


----------



## J.V. (28. Juli 2007)

qwertflx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben leider verletzungsbedingt einen Startplatz für Einzelstarter abzugeben. Wer interesse hat kann sich unter 0178-5338395 bei Timm melden und alles weitere erfahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Felix,

frag doch mal Jörg  Ich glaube der hatte Interesse.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Leinetiger (29. Juli 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> könnt Ihr mir helfen?
> Ich überlege noch, ob ich mit den
> LARSEN TT
> ...



Larsen tt bei der strecke ist denke ich nicht nötig.. dann eher speed king


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. Juli 2007)

ich hatte gestern zum 2 mal Pech in Duisburg, Freitag vorne Platt, (meine schuld, Milch war trocken) und gestern hats mir den MK aufgeschlitzt, ca. 1 cm lang, ich werde gleich hinten den SK mit Milch aufziehen, der hat ja schon 400 km weg und nach dem rennen wird er dann auf sein,  der hält ja nicht lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. Juli 2007)

Samstag morgen gibts ja noch kein Frühstück, aber an der Strecke, da wos die Stufen hochgeht und dann durch den Schotter, steht eine Bude die verkaufen Samstag morgen *belegte Brötchen und Kaffee*,


----------



## Leinetiger (29. Juli 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern zum 2 mal Pech in Duisburg, Freitag vorne Platt, (meine schuld, Milch war trocken) und gestern hats mir den MK aufgeschlitzt, ca. 1 cm lang, ich werde gleich hinten den SK mit Milch aufziehen, der hat ja schon 400 km weg und nach dem rennen wird er dann auf sein,  der hält ja nicht lange



ok, freitag abend gemeinsames scherben aufheben


----------



## Christer (30. Juli 2007)

Zur Einstimmung auf das nächste Wochenende....


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juli 2007)

Ich freu mich schon !!!
Und das Wetter ??? 
	

??


----------



## Christer (30. Juli 2007)

und...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Juli 2007)

Ach wie herrlich. Rufen direkt Gänsehaut hervor die Pics. Hoffe ich habe dieses Jahr auch wieder das Vergnügen von dir abgelichtet zu werden.
Thx nochmal.


----------



## 3X3 (31. Juli 2007)

Suche Startplatz für Duisburg in 4er Team.


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. August 2007)

Bei ebay unter BIKE \ Gabeln & Sonstiges gab / gibt es wohl noch einen Startplatz. Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen gesehen


----------



## Jane86 (1. August 2007)

Habe lediglich Startplatz für 8er-Fun-Team über ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (1. August 2007)

Laut Wetter.com soll es schnuckelig Warm werden, ferner SONNENSCHEIN und klare Nacht


----------



## 3X3 (1. August 2007)

Jane86 schrieb:


> Habe lediglich Startplatz für 8er-Fun-Team über ...



8er- fun hört sich gut an  bin heute abend in duisburg zur probefahrt!

wenn noch jemand einen startplatz im 4er oder 8er weiss bitte melden! DANKE


----------



## schlupp (1. August 2007)

3X3 schrieb:


> Suche Startplatz für Duisburg in 4er Team.



Hier wäre noch einer!!!!


----------



## brulp (1. August 2007)

wie ich heute erfahren habe ist gestern einer abgesprungen, wir sind momentan also nur zu dritt in einem 4er team. starten aber nur just for fun. 

wenn interesse besteht meld dich, wir sind ein gemischtes team (bzgl. alter), ich würde dann den platz vermitteln. ich hab das nämlich nicht organisiert sondern mich nur überreden lassen - eigentlich fahre ich ja kein mtb.


----------



## schlupp (2. August 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich damit sagen, dass wir auch noch einen Startplatz hätte, nachdem einer gestenr krank geworden ist.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## MiFu (2. August 2007)

Hallo!

NAchdem heute einer bei uns abgesagt hat, haben wir einen Platz im vierer zu vergeben!
Wer hat Lust?

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (2. August 2007)

wie viele leute so kurz vor dem rennen immer krank werden und die plätze reihenweise wieder abzugeben sind


----------



## MiFu (2. August 2007)

Tja, kannste machen nix!

Gruß Micha


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. August 2007)

so jetzt gehts los, mit Auto beladen für Duisburg, wollen morgen um 10 Uhr ja vorm Tor stehen, 
ist schon verrückt was man dafür alles mit nimmt, aber wir wollens ja am Freitag noch etwas gemütlich haben und ab Samstag ist das dann alles für die Betreuer, die sollen es ja auch guthaben


----------



## schlupp (2. August 2007)

Vielleicht können wir ja vier unvollständige Vierer zu drei vollständigen umbauen?!? EInfach mal alle posten, denen noch Mann abgeht! Aber fix, Zeit wird knapp!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. August 2007)

Fahrt doch als 3er, macht mehr Spaß und vor allem ist die herausforderung größer, so ein flotter 3er hat doch was


----------



## MiFu (2. August 2007)

Das ist ja keine schlechte Idee! Uns fehlt ja auch noch ein Fahrer! Ich werde mir ein Schild um den Hals hängen , wenn wir bis morgen früh keinen Fahrer gefunden haben!
Da rennen bestimmt welche rum, die ein Team suchen!
Den kannste dann direkt auf die Rolle schicken und gucken ob der was kann! 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Jane86 (2. August 2007)

Ich gebs auf ... so viel Pech wie unser Team kann man wirklich nicht mehr haben ... aber 6 ist doch ne ganz gute Stärke !


----------



## wogru (3. August 2007)

Kopf hoch, wenn es keine 8er Teams mehr gibt haben wir schon gewonnen


----------



## Jane86 (3. August 2007)

Sind mittlerweile nur noch 5 ... wenn das so weitergeht fahr ich morgen alleine!
Traurige Bilanz eines TEAMrennens ...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. August 2007)

Lol nicht das ich noch als Einzelstarter durchgehen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (5. August 2007)

Jane86 schrieb:


> Sind mittlerweile nur noch 5 ... wenn das so weitergeht fahr ich morgen alleine!
> Traurige Bilanz eines TEAMrennens ...


Soweit isses ja nicht  gekommen - und mit unserer bunten Truppe haben wir uns sehr achtbar geschlagen: kein Sturz, alle waren motiviert, wir sind durchgefahren und - trotz Zwangsabstieg in die Herrenteamwertung - deutlich unter den Top30 gelandet.  

Bin ich froh, daß der ganze Quatsch vorbei ist!
Das machen wir nächstes Jahr gleich noch mal! 

E.

PS: Danke noch mal für die Organisation!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. August 2007)

> Bin ich froh, daß der ganze Quatsch vorbei ist!



Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele.  Wir (Ich) konnten leider nicht durchfahren. Ab 10 Uhr Morgens ging nichts mehr.
Hatte mich am Samstag in der Hitze ziemlich überpaced aber immerhin ist eine 17.5 er Rundenzeit bei rumgekommen. Das hat aber ein paar körner zu viel gekostet.
Mein Teamkollege gab mir um 8 Uhr morgens zu verstehen das er nicht mehr fahren könnte und so habe ich die Restlichen 5 Stunden (Bis 13 Uhr) fahren wollen. 
Hat leider nur 2 Stunden gedauert bis ich das Handtuch geworfen habe. 

Der Rücken, Fußsohlen, Knie, Sitzfleisch Handballen und Oberarme wollten nicht mehr und ich konnte die Rampen nur auf den kleinen Blatt hocheiern. Also im grunde vollig Schwarz. 

Sind dann bei den 2. ern auf Platz 28 Gesamt gelandet.

Es war mal wieder ein gelungerer Event und der Blick nachts auf das Stahlwerk ist allemal die qualen wert.

Und klar sind wir nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2007)

Welcher Karnevalsverein war eigentlich zuständig für die Parkplätze?
Erst heisst es freitags: alle autos müssen runter  vom gelände und samstags steht auf einmal die ganze werkstrasse voll....
Achmetzker du warst auch da?


----------



## Leinetiger (5. August 2007)

Jedenfalls hat keinen interessiert, wie viel qm man schließlich für sein Quartier eingenommen hat. Wir haben uns auch ein wenig vermessen  

Eins wundert mich jedoch sehr stark. Das siegende 2er Team und auch die zweitplatzierten in der zweier Wertung, die ja aus dem gleichen Team kamen, sind nie eine Zeit über 20 min gefahren. Der Schnitt lag bei unter 18 min!
Sie sind ganze 11 Runden mehr gefahren als die Sieger aus dem letzten Jahr.
Das finde ich schon sehr eigenartig wie man 24h durchgehend so eine Leistung bringen kann in einem 2er Team.

Dies hat mich auch dazu bewegt nachts um 3 Uhr das Handtuch zu werfen und nichts mehr zu riskieren. Wir hatten 4 Runden rückstand auf den ersten und die Konzentration hat schon sehr stark nachgelassen...

Achja, wer hat mich eigentlich auf der Strecke hier im Forum angesprochen? Ich hatte leider nicht viel Zeit um zu antworten.

Zudem habe ich das Gefühl gehabt das nur 5% der gestarteten Fahrer einigermaßen Fahrtechnik hatten, auf der mehr als anspruchslosen Strecke


----------



## wolli101 (6. August 2007)

Tach Zusammen,

war zwar wieder mal eine alles in allem ganz nette Veranstaltung, aber eins muss doch mal gesagt werden: Die Organisation wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Den Männern standen 8 Duschen für geschätze 1000 männliche Teilnehmer zur Verfügung. Auf dem Gelände verteilt fanden sich zudem in homöopatischen Dosen einige Dixie-Klos, deren Füllstand hier wohlwollend mit "ziemlich voll" umschrieben werden soll. Und so könnte man die Liste hier noch um viele Punkte erweitern. Zum Beispiel Müllcontainer - vor allem bei der Abreise ein geschätztes Hilfsmittel zu Abfallentsorgung. Völlige Fehlanzeige, so dass die meisten Teilnehmer ihren Müll gar nicht aufgesammelt haben. 
Die Streckenführung im Start-Ziel-Bereich war auch in diesem Jahr schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig. Auf der einen Seite eine ellenlange Zeileinfahrt, die bei einem solchen Event nun wirklich kein Mensch benötigt hätte (außer der Quatschkopf am Mikrophon) und andererseits eine ultrakurze und nach dem Willen der Veranstalter nur einseitig zu benutzende Wechselzone, die zu allem Überfluss auch noch eine 90°-Kurve beinhaltete. Auch die etwa 10m hohen Überführungen/Brücken haben viele Freunde gefunden und man weiss ja, dass man nur dann vor den bösen Bikern sicher ist, wenn man in 8m Höhe über ihnenen wandelt. Möglicherweise gab es im Ruhrgebiet gerade nichts anderes, aber dann sucht man halt weiter, bis man was passenderes findet und nimmt nicht den als Partner, der sich als Sponsor vor den Karren spannen lässt, sondern den, der das Problem sinnvoll zu lösen vermag. Wenn man bedenkt, dass noch vor kurzem die Anzahl der zugelassenen 8er-Teams erhöht worden ist und das bei gleichem oder sogar verringertem Leistungsangebot im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, drängt sich der Verdacht der bewussten Abzocke geradezu auf. 
Abgesehen davon ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Kurses inzwischen fast auf dem Niveau eines Straßenrennens, was letztlich auch bei uns zu der Entscheidung geführt hat, dass dies unsere letzte Teilnahme war.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. August 2007)

Also ich bin weder Sachverständiger für Toiletten, Gerüste, Streckendesign und Abfallentsorgung. 
In Duisburg war ich aber auch um Rennen zu fahren und an meine grenzen zu kommen, nicht um zu Campen. 

Da die Situation in Fachkreisen ausreichend bekannt ist reisen einige mit Wohnmobil an, und den anderen ist es aus obengennanten Gründen egal.

Der Sieger der Einzelfahrer ist 24 Stunden ohne Toilettengang durchgefahren. Alles eine Sache der einteilung.


----------



## skyder (6. August 2007)

wolli101 schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> war zwar wieder mal eine alles in allem ganz nette Veranstaltung, aber eins muss doch mal gesagt werden: Die Organisation wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Den Männern standen 8 Duschen für geschätze 1000 männliche Teilnehmer zur Verfügung. Auf dem Gelände verteilt fanden sich zudem in homöopatischen Dosen einige Dixie-Klos, deren Füllstand hier wohlwollend mit "ziemlich voll" umschrieben werden soll. Und so könnte man die Liste hier noch um viele Punkte erweitern. Zum Beispiel Müllcontainer - vor allem bei der Abreise ein geschätztes Hilfsmittel zu Abfallentsorgung. Völlige Fehlanzeige, so dass die meisten Teilnehmer ihren Müll gar nicht aufgesammelt haben.
> Die Streckenführung im Start-Ziel-Bereich war auch in diesem Jahr schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig. Auf der einen Seite eine ellenlange Zeileinfahrt, die bei einem solchen Event nun wirklich kein Mensch benötigt hätte (außer der Quatschkopf am Mikrophon) und andererseits eine ultrakurze und nach dem Willen der Veranstalter nur einseitig zu benutzende Wechselzone, die zu allem Überfluss auch noch eine 90°-Kurve beinhaltete. Auch die etwa 10m hohen Überführungen/Brücken haben viele Freunde gefunden und man weiss ja, dass man nur dann vor den bösen Bikern sicher ist, wenn man in 8m Höhe über ihnenen wandelt. Möglicherweise gab es im Ruhrgebiet gerade nichts anderes, aber dann sucht man halt weiter, bis man was passenderes findet und nimmt nicht den als Partner, der sich als Sponsor vor den Karren spannen lässt, sondern den, der das Problem sinnvoll zu lösen vermag. Wenn man bedenkt, dass noch vor kurzem die Anzahl der zugelassenen 8er-Teams erhöht worden ist und das bei gleichem oder sogar verringertem Leistungsangebot im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, drängt sich der Verdacht der bewussten Abzocke geradezu auf.
> ...



Lieber Wolli,

es ist schade, dass wir Deine Wünsche nicht befriedigen konnten. Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Versuche es doch einfach selbst mal (es gibt ja genug schlechte Event-Agenturen); bin mir sicher, dass Du für alle Probleme eine Lösung findest. Freue mich schon auf Deinen ersten 24 H- Event ohne schwachsinningen Streckenverlauf, mit bikewürdigen Schwierigkeitsgrad, keinen quatschkopfenden Moderatoren und einer Armee von Dosentoiletten- und das alles ohne Abzocke! 
Es ist schön, dass man sich die Veranstaltungen selbst aussuchen kann. 

Gruß


----------



## Felixxx (6. August 2007)

War mal wieder ein super Wochenende - für mich hätte es nicht besser kommen können
- danke für das Lager direkt an der Strecke, was für mich als Einzelfahrer extrem wichtig war
- top Organisation, alles lief reibungslos
- super Stimmung an der Strecke

Und für mich alles super gelaufen - Platz 9 Einzelfahrer m (in der "inoffiziellen Singlespeedwertung" sogar Platz 1  )

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei (allerdings nie nie wieder als Einzelfahrer SSP  

Ein ziemlich platter, aber glücklicher Felixxx


----------



## Robert-XC (6. August 2007)

Das Event an sich war wirklich schön - allerdings muss ich der Kritik beipflichten:
- Toiletten gingen gar nicht (viel zu wenige - riesige Schlangen am Sonntagmorgen)
- Dixies waren um 15:00 am Samstag schon übervoll - das war absehbar!
- Übergänge schwachsinnig hoch
- Finisher-Shirts in unmöglichen Größen (nein, wir waren nicht die letzten)

Die Wechselzone fand ich gar nicht so schlimm, die 90° verhinderte dass die Leute mit 30 Sachen durchheizen und sich über den Haufen fahren.
Die anderen Sachen wären aber sicherlich mit ein paar mehr Klos und Dixies zu erledigen gewesen. Genauso Müllcontainer und niedrigere Übergänge. Und wenn man bei der Anmeldung noch die gewünschte Größe des T-Shirts nachfragt hat man ziemlich sicher die richtige Mischung! Nudeln fand ich übrigens echt ok! Die Verpflegung in der Wechselzone war auch immer gut!

Die Antwort von skyder läßt jedoch leider perfekte Kritik- und Beratungsresistenz vermuten. Solange es noch jedes Jahr Wartelisten gibt wird sich daran wohl auch nichts ändern - Never change a running system...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (6. August 2007)

Als einer der angesprochenen 95%-Fahrer (ich bin in DU zum ersten Mal richtig MTB gefahren) muß ich dann doch noch mal etwas sagen:

Der Ton macht die Musik. Das gilt auch für (konstruktive) Kritik und den Umgang mit ihr.
Die Wechselzone war in der Tat suboptimal, da kann ich mir vorstellen, daß ein exklusiver Ausgang am Ende der Wechselzone für die abgelösten Fahrer das Problem entschärft.
Die Rampen auf den Übergang nach der Wechselzone waren für MTB-Schuhe eine Herausforderung. Und: ich habe mindestens einen Fahrer gesehen, der darüber gefahren ist. Fand ich nicht so prickelnd. Diese beiden Dinge könnte man meiner Meinung nach auch dort mit einer Treppe wie beim anderen Übergang lösen.
Die sanitäre Situation wäre mit einem weiteren Sanitär-Container (zumindest bei den Herren) deutlich entspannter gewesen. Dazu muß man aber auch sagen, daß die Reinigungskräfte ihren Job sehr gut gemacht haben.
Es ist eine Jedermannveranstaltung, bei der auch Rübezahl starten könnte, wenn er denn wollte. Also muß man sich als guter Fahrer darauf einstellen und ein wenig für den schlechten Fahrer mitdenken. Als schlechter Fahrer stellt man sich auf viele Überholvorgänge ein - und läßt Platz zum Überholen, sprich fährt rechts und Kurven außen. Auf der Strecke gab es aber nun mal ein paar Stellen, an denen nicht überholt werden konnte. Da muß man eben als guter Fahrer warten. Mit anderen Worten: Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.

E.


----------



## canno-range (6. August 2007)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> Die Antwort von skyder läßt jedoch leider perfekte Kritik- und Beratungsresistenz vermuten. Solange es noch jedes Jahr Wartelisten gibt wird sich daran wohl auch nichts ändern - Never change a running system...



Wenn man die beiden von skyder organisierten Veranstaltungen 2006 und 2007 vergleicht, finde ich es schon faszt unverschämt, Beratungsresistenz zu unterstellen. 

Die Organisation ist im Vergleich zum Vorjahr wirklich in fast allen Belangen besser geworden. Die Zeitnahme in diesem Jahr war perfekt. Die Strecke war sehr gut abgesichert. Die Möglichkeit der Streckenquerung mit den Brücken fand ich auch sehr gut. Die paar Stufen zuviel fand ich jetzt nicht so entscheidend. Ach ja und die Nudeln waren in diesem Jahr auch viel besser als letztes Jahr. 

Immer nur Abzocke zu unterstellen finde ich auch daneben. Rechne doch mal zusammen, was an Startgeldern rauskommt und dann überlege, was die Organsisation so eines Events kostet. Und übrigens möchte ich mit meiner Arbeit auch Geld verdienen. Ist ja wohl nichts Unanständiges.


----------



## DK Henning (6. August 2007)

wolli101 schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> Völlige Fehlanzeige, so dass die meisten Teilnehmer ihren Müll gar nicht aufgesammelt haben.



was zusätzlich zur Erhöhung der Startgelder führt / führen kann! In der FAQ´s steht doch schon, dass man den Platz so verlässt, wie man ihn vorgefunden hat. Somit wird man die Verpackungen, die man schließlich mitgebracht hat, auch Zuhaus entsorgen können.



wolli101 schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> Die Streckenführung im Start-Ziel-Bereich war auch in diesem Jahr schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig.



Kurz vor Start dachte ich, dass die Wechselzone wie eine Boxengasse bei der Formel 1 aufgebaut sei. Vorne eine kleine Einfahrt auf den Grünstreifen um zu Wechseln, links die "Staubbahn" zur Einfahrt in die nächste Runde. Diese Regelung des Verkehrs war wirklich nicht optimal, jedoch mit etwas mehr Verstand einiger Fahrer weniger problematisch. So ein Rennen wird nicht auf 300m im Start/Zielbereich gewonnen!



wolli101 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Kurses inzwischen fast auf dem Niveau eines Straßenrennens, was letztlich auch bei uns zu der Entscheidung geführt hat, dass dies unsere letzte Teilnahme war.



Stimmt schon, dass die Stecke für geübte ein wenig langweilig erschien. Jedoch mit zunemender Renndauer wurde die Strecke schon anspruchsvoller. Zudem zeugten die (zu)vielen Krankenwageneinsätze doch für genügend Herausforderungen für einige Starter..

Zwar ist die Strecke am Nürburgring um einiges härter (interessanter?), jedoch ist die Atmosphäre sowie die Stimmung in Duisburg um einiges geiler!



wolli101 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite eine ellenlange Zeileinfahrt, die bei einem solchen Event nun wirklich kein Mensch benötigt hätte (außer der Quatschkopf am Mikrophon)



Wobei der "Quatschkopf" mitsamt der ganzen Zeitnahme einen bomben Job gemacht hat. Fast jede Runde wusste ich unsere aktuelle Position, ohne auf irgendeine Liste schauen zu müssen.


----------



## MiFu (6. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich fand das rennen und das drum herum in Ordnung!
Klar sind bei solchen Veranstaltungen hier und da Schwachstellen! Soviel ich weis, sollte die Brücke eigentlich von den Fahrern überquert werden und die Zuschauer unten durch gehen! Warum es anders gekommen ist! 
Die Brücke war blöde für uns Fahrer und für ältere Leute und Kinderwagen! Ein wenig zu steil! Ich hatte mir erhofft, da das Problem ja direkt zu Anfang auftrat, das man noch irgendwie abhilfe schafft!
Die Strecke ist für ein 24h Rennen ok! Klar gibt es unter Euch einige Fahrer die 24h die schwierigsten Downhills fahren, voll konzentriert und fahrtechnisch einwandfrei, aber ich glaube dann hätte es noch mehr für den ein oder anderen gekracht! 
Mit den Klo´s, ist auf jeder Veranstaltung ein Problem! Ob es Konzerte sind, oder Events! 
Möchte nicht den Veranstalter in Schutz nehmen, aber wenn man gerade 24h hinter sich hat, wo man glaube ich von allen und jeden angesprochen wird im guten und im schlechten, da sollte man so eine antwort verziehen!

Gruß MIcha


----------



## pseudosportler (6. August 2007)

Die Ergebnislisten sind Online, alles schön aufgelistet sehr schön gemacht und auch recht Zeit nah, zumindest darüber wird wohl keiner Meckern können  .
http://www.datasport.ch/home.htm?&L=0

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2007)

MiFu schrieb:


> Soviel ich weis, sollte die Brücke eigentlich von den Fahrern überquert werden und die Zuschauer unten durch gehen! Warum es anders gekommen ist!


ich hab mich, nachdem ich vorzeitig aufgehört habe, noch mit skyder unterhalten. er meinte,dass vor dem rennen 3 fahrer/innen sich an der brücke versucht haben und gleich wieder rückwärts runter gefallen sind, woraufhin es sofort wütende proteste der zuschauer usw gab. deshalb wurde kurzentschlossen die brücke gedreht. anscheinend haben 50 leute die 2-tonnen brücke dann von hand gedreht.
tja, ich bin die brücke einmal aus dem stand hoch gefahren> lächerlich!

ach ja, der "quatschkopf" am  mikro. ich weiss jetzt leider seinen namen  nicht, aber er moderiert auch die bike- transalp und steht dort tag für tag 8h am mikro und macht einfach einen super job! genauso wie in duisburg! 

aber, wenn man mal am meckern ist, dann aber richig, gell wolli? 

@felixxx: hab dich in der startaufstellung mit single-speed gesehen und dachte nur   ok, fetten respekt! aber besonders zum schluss werden die anstiege doch echt geschmerzt haben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (6. August 2007)

Ich bin weder ein Profibiker noch habe super Fahrtechnick drauf und bin als Einzelstarter gefahren, um meine Grenze Kennenzulernen (was mir auch gelungen ist)  
Da ich als EInzelfahrer recht gemütlich gefahren bin, habe ich Teamfahrer immer überholen lassen, sogar in der Enge vor der Treppe; oder direkt an der Treppe mal z.B. 5 Fahrer vorgelassen, da es für mich nicht auf eine Minute mehr oder weniger ankommt. Nieman dvon uns verdient Geld mit dem Rennen, also darf man alles nicht so verbissen sehen. 
Also, ich fand die Strecke geil, ist mal etwas anderes, als immer nur durch den Wald zu fahren.Wann hat man schonmal die Gelegenheit, durch ein Hüttengelände zu fahren?
Auch den Moderator fand ich klasse, ich könnte nicht stundenlang reden und reden und reden.....
Das Essen war absolut in Ordnung, auf keiner Veranstalltung habe ich so gute Nudeln gegessen. Sonst ist die Soße immer lasch und die Nudeln matschig, aber hier waren sie echt lecker. Auch das Frühstück war gut.
Ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein, auch wenn ich es jetzt noch nicht glaube


----------



## brulp (6. August 2007)

also ich fand die veranstaltung und auch die organisation echt super. 

die strecke an sich war für fortgeschrittene wohl recht einfach aber voll ok um auch als anfänger damit fahren zu können. ich jedenfalls fahre nie mtb und habe wie viele andere auch nur zum spaß mitgemacht. zudem bin ich auch sehr froh, dass sie diese riesen brücke gedreht haben, ich wäre da auf keinen fall hoch oder runter gefahren, alleine schon weil ich wahnsinnige höhenangst habe, mir hat diese mini-"downhill"-passage schon gereicht, ich bin da auch eher runter gekrochen als gefahren. das lag aber auch eher am falschen material, denn ohne federgabel ließ sich gegen ende der veranstaltung diese wellen bergab nicht mehr wirklich gut fahren.

naja, dafür ohne sturz aber mit 18 runden gut durchgekommen. und mit badehose oder shorts und top war ich alles andere als standardmäßig angezogen.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

Bitte Leute / Fahrer / Zuschauer
Ich war auch auf dieser Veranstalltung -
beschränt euch bitte auf konstrucktive Kritik - der Veranstallter wird sonst im nächsten Jahr weiteres Geld aus den Umsätzen (Startgebühren) zum selbstzweck entnehmen und nicht in die Veranstalltung investieren - weil er damit rechnet das diese Veranstalltung sowieso kippt.

mein 1. Punkt 
könnte man nicht die Führung der Strecke im Start/Ziel/Wechselbereich so gestallten das man keine Überführungen (Gerüste) brauch - so das man gar keinen Gerüstbauer benötigt und diese Kosten komplett wegfallen ??

mein 2. Punkt
Kann man den Fahrern ein wenig mehr Eigenverantwortung zugestehen und sich bei der Platzwahl/Fahrerlager sich selbst und den Kollegen überlassen ?
4 er Team 40qm - das kann doch jeder verstehen !°! 
 -wer dann mit amerikanischen Wohnmobil und Anhänger kommt vor diesem noch ein Pavillion aufbaut - am ende der letzte Kollege mit dem privatem PKW vorfährt und die Durchfahrt versperrt sollte mit seiner Disqualifikation rechnen müßen- 
wenn die eigenverantwortlichen Richtlinien straff dokumentiert sind können 2-3 Ordnungskräfte den gesamten Fahrerlagerpark lenken und ordnen - ich denke das könnte gehen!
(wir 4er hatten nur 30qm - haben den Platz selbst gefunden - ihn sauber hinterlassen - und sind 35te geworden) "Ehrensache"

3.Punkt
die Sicherheit auf der Strecke muß erhöht werden  !! Strohballen, Schaumstoff  - entfernen der Poller - (nehmt das eingesparte Geld dazu)

noch etwas nebenher - zentrale Toiletten und Duschen reichen völlig aus!!
(wer min. 77 km mit dem Rad im Kreis fährt, kann auch 300 Meter zum Kacken gehen)
open Air Duschen - warum nicht ?

P.S. die 2-3 Ordnungskräfte benötigen "vollkommene Macht" und das sollten alle Teilnehmer wissen und unterschreiben- dewegen müssen sie fachlich wie menschlich dazu Qualifiziert sein !
z. b. 
A. Nachts Notstromagregat! - Anweisung ausmachen - Diskusionen oder wieder angemacht - Runden abzug oder Disqulifikation!
B. Verunreinigung des Platzes - sofort beseitigen, oder Platzverweis !!
c. sonstiges unsportliches oder a-soziales Verhalten! Verwahrnung markiert auf der Startnummer - 2te Markierung - auf nach Haus !!!

ein Staat kann man Sozial-Demokratisch Führen - so eine Veranstalltung nur Diktatorisch!

ich würde mich, im Falle einer Änderung, auf nächstes Jahr freuen !!!

 P.S.S. soll ich auch all die guten Vorgänge bezeichnen ??


----------



## Racer09 (6. August 2007)

Hi,
bin die 24H auch kurzentschlossen (Freitagabend kam ein Anruf, bei uns ist einer abgesprungen... kannst du nicht, hast du nicht Lust und Zeit?) gefahren und es hat richtig Bock gemacht, war geil. Lief auch richtig gut (auf jedenfall bei mir selbst), bin im Schnitt 16,5er Rundenzeiten gefahren (hohe 14er Rundenzeit war meine schnellste) und das denke ich ist ok!! Im Team sind wir 14er in der 4er Männerwertung geworden, trotz sehr unterschiedlichen Leistungsvermögens im Team (2schnelle Fahrer und 2 etwas langsamere Fahrer), das Ergebniss ist weit aus besser als sich es irgendwer von uns vorher hat vorstellen können . Besten Dank auch nochmal ans Team www.bergetappe.de , die mir die Möglichkeit gegeben haben, an diesem top Spaß teilzuhaben und für den perfekten Service in Sachen Mechaniker und Verpflegung. Ein großes Lob gebürt auch dem Veranstalter und dem Sprecherteam und dem Zeitnehmer, die über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind. Ein wenig konstruktive Kritik  muß ich aber auch loswerden: 1. Fand ich die Lösung mit der Brücke als Zugang zur Wechselzone sehr ungünstig. 2. Wäre Beleuchtung nachts in der Wechselzone sehr gut gewesen, a. um den eigenen Mann besser zu sehen, und b. noch wichtiger, um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen (da sich dort die Leute im Dunkeln gegenseitig über den Haufen gefahren haben, oder in die Gitter gerast sind.
Zuletzt wollt ich mich noch bei dem ein oder ander Hobbypiloten entschuldigen, für teils sehr agressive Überholmannöver, nur wenn da ne Lücke ist, wo mein Rad reinpaßt, dann wird überholt, that racing. Weil anders kommt man nicht zu guten, konstanten Rundenzeiten, da kann man nicht überall nur hinterherkriechen. War zwar oft sehr eng, aber gestürzt ist dabei niemand und das ist ja die hauptsache.

Nochmal besten Dank ans Team Bergetappe, hat super viel Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## wogru (6. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

a) es stehen Bilder in meiner Galerie, etwas teamlastig bei der Siegerehrung, aber viele einfach mal so draufgehalten. Viel Spaß beim ansehen.

b) @Racer09: ein kurzes Anrufen des Vordermannes und die haben gerne Platz gemacht, so habe ich es erlebt !! Thats 24h-Racing !!!

c) Super Veranstaltung. Ich war das erste mal dabei, es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Eine tolle Strecke und ein toller Rennablauf, ich freue mich auf die Bilder vom Sportograf.

d) ich habe auch Kritikpunkte, so fehlte mir sogar eine Ausschilderung zu der Toilette in der nähe unseres Fahrerlagers, aber der Veranstalter soll sich erst einmal über die gelungene Veranstaltung freuen, ich hoffe er liest dieses Thread und nicht die Kritikpunkte dankend an um sich fürs nächste Jahr zu verbessern


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

an Racer 09 - Agressives überholen, doch mit Rücksicht auf langsamere geht voll in Ordnung - aber schön das du dich entschuldigst ! ist wie du sagst Race - aber trotzdem Sozial !!!
aber viele haben ihre gute Zeit nur und ausschließlich an der Treppe (absteigen) durch asoziales Verhalten gewonnen - hoffentlich warst du nicht dabei ! 
ansonsten kann ich für 2 Runden deine Zeiten auch fahren !!!


----------



## hillrace (6. August 2007)

Also ich denke die Kritiken haben schon Handund Fuß. aber wie ein Kollege schon schrieb, Der Ton macht die Musik. 

Was mir hier mal am Herzen liegt ist, das wie erwähnt dies ein jedermann Rennen ist. Es ist kein Weltcup oder Bundesligarennen. Hier werden Strafen angekündigt für Überholen an bestimmten Abschnitten der Strecke.

Ich habe jetzt nur mal eine Frage bezüglich der Überwachung solcher Verstöße. Ich bin mit 3 weiteren Fahrern an der langen Treppe vom Ergonteam überholt worden, was ich auch bei der Leitung angemahnt habe. Es gab von den "großen" Teams nicht einmal eine Ansage vor dem Überholen an schwierigen Bzw. engen Passagen. Also wenn ich all die anderen Verstöße die mir noch untergekommen sind angemahnt hätte, wären einige Leute nicht aufs Treppchen gekommen.

Also mir gehts nur um die Fahrer die nicht so erfahren sind und gerade an ,für sie "gefährliche Passagen" einem möglich Sturz näher gebracht werden.

Ansonsten war es wieder ein geiles Event. Die Stimmung war super, und das ist für mich immer das beste.....


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

hillrace - du hast recht ! da ständen einige nicht auf dem Treppchen !
wenn sie *Ehre* im Leib hätten !!
wenn man Power hat, kann man auch ohne an den Rand einen Unfall zu verursachen, gut und schnell fahren !


----------



## Olligator (6. August 2007)

wolli101 schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> war zwar wieder mal eine alles in allem ganz nette Veranstaltung, aber eins muss doch mal gesagt werden: Die Organisation wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Den Männern standen 8 Duschen für geschätze 1000 männliche Teilnehmer zur Verfügung. Auf dem Gelände verteilt fanden sich zudem in homöopatischen Dosen einige Dixie-Klos, deren Füllstand hier wohlwollend mit "ziemlich voll" umschrieben werden soll. Und so könnte man die Liste hier noch um viele Punkte erweitern. Zum Beispiel Müllcontainer - vor allem bei der Abreise ein geschätztes Hilfsmittel zu Abfallentsorgung. Völlige Fehlanzeige, so dass die meisten Teilnehmer ihren Müll gar nicht aufgesammelt haben.
> Die Streckenführung im Start-Ziel-Bereich war auch in diesem Jahr schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig. Auf der einen Seite eine ellenlange Zeileinfahrt, die bei einem solchen Event nun wirklich kein Mensch benötigt hätte (außer der Quatschkopf am Mikrophon) und andererseits eine ultrakurze und nach dem Willen der Veranstalter nur einseitig zu benutzende Wechselzone, die zu allem Überfluss auch noch eine 90°-Kurve beinhaltete. Auch die etwa 10m hohen Überführungen/Brücken haben viele Freunde gefunden und man weiss ja, dass man nur dann vor den bösen Bikern sicher ist, wenn man in 8m Höhe über ihnenen wandelt. Möglicherweise gab es im Ruhrgebiet gerade nichts anderes, aber dann sucht man halt weiter, bis man was passenderes findet und nimmt nicht den als Partner, der sich als Sponsor vor den Karren spannen lässt, sondern den, der das Problem sinnvoll zu lösen vermag. Wenn man bedenkt, dass noch vor kurzem die Anzahl der zugelassenen 8er-Teams erhöht worden ist und das bei gleichem oder sogar verringertem Leistungsangebot im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, drängt sich der Verdacht der bewussten Abzocke geradezu auf.
> ...



Hallo,
recht hast du. Ich will noch eines anfügen. Beim Start die Langsamsten als erste starten zu lassen war eine wirklich tolle Idee. Darin äußerst sich dann die geballte Kompetenz dieses Veranstalters.
Diverse Unfälle an der langen Treppe sind übrigens durch die dusseligen Ordner entstanden, die da Fußgänger durchgelassen haben.... ohne Worte ....

Grüsse Oliver


----------



## wogru (6. August 2007)

hillrace schrieb:


> ...Ich habe jetzt nur mal eine Frage bezüglich der Überwachung solcher Verstöße. Ich bin mit 3 weiteren Fahrern an der langen Treppe vom Ergonteam überholt worden, was ich auch bei der Leitung angemahnt habe. Es gab von den "großen" Teams nicht einmal eine Ansage vor dem Überholen an schwierigen Bzw. engen Passagen. Also wenn ich all die anderen Verstöße die mir noch untergekommen sind angemahnt hätte, wären einige Leute nicht aufs Treppchen gekommen......



Vielleicht liegt es daran das Ergon einen Stand im Expo-Gelände hatte und der Platz dort bezahlt werden muss. Mit den Geldgebern legt man sich nicht gerne an.

Unserem 4er-Team hat man eine Runde abgezogen weil der Fahrer ohne Rücklicht im Ziel ankam, dies hatte er unterwegs verloren. Rücklicht in der Dunkelheit ist schon wichtig, aber ich kontrollieren nicht dauernd mein Rücklicht und wenn es weg ist habe ich kein Ersatzlicht mit auf der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

hallo wogru,
das tut mir leid wegen des Abzugs der Runde ! (wievielte seid ihr denn geworden? 4er?)
einer unserer Fahrer hatte kein Rücklicht - weil die Bat. alle waren und der hat auf der Strecke eins gefunden  (kaputt)! ab da hatten wir zwei !
auch wenns nicht eures war   -  Danke Danke !!!


----------



## wogru (6. August 2007)

Unser 4er Team ist 43er geworden, mit der Runde wären sie 2 - 3 Plätze besser gewesen, habe ich aber noch nicht kontrolliert. Ich bin in dem 8er Mixed mitgefahren, wir waren am Ende 3.


----------



## user_1024 (6. August 2007)

kleine Anregung für's nächste Jahr: Neben die Treppe gehört eine Spur zum schieben/tragen. Die Leute, die getragen haben, waren meist viel langsamer als die Fahrer (hier konnte man schließlich einfach rollen lassen) und benötigten viel Platz. Insgesamt eine riskante Mischung auf der Treppe.

Als ich an der Treppe einige Zeit zugesehen habe, musste ich leider etwa alle 15 Minuten einen Sturz sehen. Das würde mich als Veranstalter beunruhigen. Aus Fahrer-Sicht fand ich die Treppe allerdings eher harmlos, bis auf das Fußgängerproblem bzw. unsicher-langsam-Fahrer.

Ansonsten war's ne gelungene Veranstaltung mit Verbesserungspotential. Die gute Verpflegung konnte nicht die fehlenden Toiletten aufheben.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

an Wogru 
da haben wir nochmal Glück gehabt wir sind im (4er mänlich) 35te geworden.
sind wir trotz Lampe hoffentlich noch vor euch ? 
aber wie gesagt - er ist mit der defekten Lampe ins Ziel gekommen und es war noch in der Dämmerung - deswegen kein Rundenabzug - aber gedroht hatten sie schon! deswegen haben wir diese dann repariert !

aber es war sicher nicht eure ! bestimmt


----------



## Mickeyscorner (6. August 2007)

Auch von mir vorab ein herzliches Danke schön an die Veranstalter. Dies war unsere zweite Teilnahme als 8er Team, bunt gemischt mit 4 Super- und 4 Hobbyfahrern. Zeltaufbau am Freitag war problemlos, die Stimmung unter den Fahrern aus meiner Sicht immer klasse, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Die hier angesprochenen 95% Fahrer ohne viel Fahrkönnen könnte ich noch in 2 Kategorien einteilen, nämlich in diejenigen, die ihre Grenzen kennen (dazu zähl ich mich) und brav Platz gemacht haben oder ihre wenigen Überholmanöver mit sauberer Ansage unfallfrei zu Ende brachten und in diejenigen, die es fertigbringen auf dem Stahlgerüst kurz vor der langen Treppe mit hochrotem Kopf zu überholen, dann schleichen und dann auf der Treppe defintiv Stehversuche unternahmen!
Das war echt teilweise Selbstüberschätzung!
Zu den Könnern kann ich echt nix negatives sagen, Überholungen wurden dort ausgeführt wo es ging, meist mit Ansage und echt vielen danke schöns, besonders beim Durchlassen vor dem rutschigen Innenraum im Stahlgelände, wo ich definitiv zur Schnecke mutierte...
Ich freute mich übrigens wie ein Schneekönig über jede rundenzeit unter 20 Min., aber noch mehr unfallfrei geblieben zu sein. 
Dies war bei dem Verhalten der Zuschauer an der Treppe und am Berg nach der langen staubigen Zufahrt manchmal nicht so einfach. Hier kann man den Ordnern aber keine Vorwürfe machen, es sei denn, jeder Zuschauer wird beim nächstenmal angeleint, bevor er den Fahrern ins Rad springen kann.
Die Verpflegung fand ich gut, nur ein bischen mehr Obst (so wie letztes Jahr) hätte ich mir schon gewünscht. Absolut klasse war im übrigen die Suppe morgens!
Unser 8er war sensationell gut drauf bis zum Kettenriss in der Nacht mit nachfolgendem Sturmlauf um den halben Kurs und darauffolgendem Sturz an der langen Treppe mit Beckenrandbruch beim Teamkapitän. 
Zu den Toiletten wurde hier schon zurecht gejault, die Strecke find ich absolut klasse für jedermann, für die Ungeübten halt ne Riesenherausforderung, für die Profis eine Frage der zeit, natürlich nicht der Technik.
Machts gut, bis in 2008


----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. August 2007)

Von mir gibt's auch hauptsächlich lob.

1) Nudelparty. Die war wirklich gut. Das war das erste mal, daß ich 2 Teller auf einer solchen Veranstaltung gegessen habe.

2) Duschen. Ich habe drei mal geduscht und hatte immer warmes Wasser (in gemütlichem Fluß) und musste nie länger als 2 Minuten auf eine Dusche warten. Auch waren sie meistens ziemlich sauber. Was bei den Staub- und Drecksverhältnissen keine Selbsterständlichkeit ist.

3) DRK. Das hat sich sehr gebessert zu letztem Jahr, wo das DRK doch etwas Quad-geil immer über die Strecke geheizt ist. Der neue Standort schien eine bessere Wahl gewesen zu sein, allerdings hatten wir diesen auch nicht so gut im Blick.

4) Zeitnahme. Die hat bei uns 100% gepasst. Da gibt's 0,0 Beschwerden. Das sah letztes Jahr ganz anders aus.

Kritik:

1) Toiletten Sonntag morgen. Das ging gar nicht. 

2) Toiletten waren am Sonntag schon um 14h geschlossen, man durfte aber erst ab 15h mit dem Fahrzeug auf's Gelände

3) Der Dönerman und Co. müssen nicht unbedingt über die Strecke entgegen der Fahrtrichtung nachts mit den Fahrzeugen den Innenhof verlassen. Die Fahrzeuge hätten sie auch direkt nebenan auf der Straße an den Klärbecken parken können. Da gab's die ein oder andere brenzelige Situation.


Zum Überholen und überholt werden. Ich gehöre ehr zur zweiteren Gruppe und finde, wenn man an einem Rennen teilnimmt, muß man damit rechnen, daß andere ein solches Rennen etwas ehrgeiziger sehen. Ich bin eigentlich immer ordentlich überholt worden und habe natürlich immer vorbildlich angesagt wenn ich überholt habe. Sowas muß schließlich celebriert werden 

Insgesamt war es wieder eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, die deutlichen Willen zur Verbesserung der Kritikpunkte vom letzten Jahr gezeigt hat.
Von meiner Seite gibt es auf jeden Fall ein Lob an Skyder.

Jetzt noch das Wichtigste. Die Flyweights waren ne gute Wahl für das Rennen. Ich hatte einen Platten, allerdings scheinbar ziemlich am Ende meines turns, da er mir erst im Fahrerlager aufgefallen ist. Ansonsten hat er wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## wogru (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> an Wogru
> da haben wir nochmal Glück gehabt wir sind im (4er mänlich) 35te geworden.
> sind wir trotz Lampe hoffentlich noch vor euch ?
> aber wie gesagt - er ist mit der defekten Lampe ins Ziel gekommen und es war noch in der Dämmerung - deswegen kein Rundenabzug - aber gedroht hatten sie schon! deswegen haben wir diese dann repariert !
> ...



So, habe die Ergebnisliste mal kontrolliert, 4er-Team ist 45 mit 72 Runden. Wenn die eine nicht abgezogen worden wäre hätte sie Platz 39. erreicht.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

hatten wir Glück - aber daran kannste sehen wie nah das alles beieinander liegt !

dafür hatten wir ges. 5 platten !


----------



## Leinetiger (6. August 2007)

Ich bin 2 komplette Runden in der nacht ohne Licht gefahren und uns wurden keine Runden abgezogen.
Auch beim Überholen auf der Treppe wurden scheinbar doch keine Runden abgezogen...

@Böser Wolf

bei mir spritzte in der ersten Runde gleich die Milch aus den Flyweights wegen einem Loch, aber das hat sich durch die Milch zum Glück gleich wieder verschlossen 
Trotzdem waren die Reifen hart an der Grenze. Ich kontne die Kurven Teilweise gar nicht ganz fahren, sonst wär ich reihenweise weggerutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (6. August 2007)

user_1024 schrieb:


> kleine Anregung für's nächste Jahr: Neben die Treppe gehört eine Spur zum schieben/tragen.



Hallo,

gab es alles schon bei der ersten Veranstaltung in Duisburg. 

Wir sind 10 Sekunden vor Ablauf der 24h in die letzte Runde gestartet, wurden dann aber bei der Überführung gestoppt! Warum ???

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

das war bei uns auch die Frage ! in etwa !

wir hätten für die letzte Runde noch  (laut Zieluhr 8min) - aber das kann keiner schaffen - (auch wenn 3min. dazu kommen 4er Team)
und so sind wir garnicht mehr los ! aber in der liste wird eine zusätzliche (letzte) Runde gewertet, mit 23 min wie geht das ???


----------



## tedeschino (6. August 2007)

Unser Team bedankt sich für die gelungene Veranstaltung.
Für unsere Bedürfnisse hat alles gepasst.
Herzlichen Dank an das Skyder Team.

Guß und bis zum nächsten Jahr

Das DIN Team


----------



## wogru (6. August 2007)

@re-spekt: 4er-Team hatte einen Ventilplatzer, zum Glück in der Nähe von unserem Lager, d.h. ca. 300 - 500m (?). Der arme Kerl hat das Bike geschultert und ist bis zum Fahrerlager gelaufen, neues Rad montiert und es ging weiter. Müsste mir mal seine Zeit für diese Runde ansehen wie viel er dadurch verloren hat.

Ich habe unseren Staffelstab 1:08 vorm Ende noch mal übergeben, wollte eigentlich warten aber er wollte unbedingt noch eine Genießerrunde fahren. Die wurde regulär mit 19:52,2 gewertet.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

geschultert - wir haben geschoben - im Laufstiel - ganze menge blöder Kommentare auf 2,5 km !!!

also für manche ging das Rennen auch 24 h + 15 min ???? ist doch komisch oder ??


----------



## wogru (6. August 2007)

Komisch finde ich das nicht, nach 24 Stunden ist das Rennen beendet und die angebrochene Runde wird zu Ende gefahren. 5 Sekunden vorher über die Ziellinie und man darf halt noch einmal. Deswegen standen auch so viele kurz vor dem Ziel im Schatten und haben gewartet. Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch auf die Sekunde genau über die Linie, war wohl zu schnell auf meiner Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

ne denk nicht das das in 
Ordnung ist  !- 
wenigstens nicht für die Wertung !!
bei der Durchführung soll es ja egal sein - aber 24 h sind 24 h !

schau mal ins Regelwerk für das 24 h Rennen am Nürburgring !
das ist schlau und plausibel ! aber egal ! es war ne tolle Veranstalltung und wir sind alle gesund - das zählt ! 

Grüße und schnelle Genesung an alle Verletzten !


----------



## pseudosportler (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ne denk nicht das das in
> Ordnung ist  !-
> wenigstens nicht für die Wertung !!
> bei der Durchführung soll es ja egal sein - aber 24 h sind 24 h !
> ...



Dann soltest du vorher mal die Regeln lesen oder bei der Fahrerbesprechung dabei sein, da wurde klar gesagt das alle Runden die vor 13 Uhr gestartet wurden auch beendet werden können.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> geschultert - wir haben geschoben - im Laufstiel - ganze menge blöder Kommentare auf 2,5 km !!!
> 
> also für manche ging das Rennen auch 24 h + 15 min ???? ist doch komisch oder ??



Wo ist denn das komisch? Ist doch immer so. Das Ziel wird nach 24h geschlossen, alle die noch auf ihrer letzten Runde sind dürfen noch zu ende fahren. 

Wie soll denn das sonst aussehen? Da müsste ja ab 12:30h jemand stehen und schätzen wie schnell die Teams sind, damit sie noch vor 13h wieder da sind.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. August 2007)

Auch www.SportsInTeam.de mit den Teams 1 und 2 bedankt sich für die gelungene Veranstaltung.
Wetter, Stimmung, Organisation - alles war für uns ok. Kleinere Dinge blieben im Vorfeld etwas nebulös ("Wo genau ist Wechselzone?") und auch die Infos (Downloads) vorher liessen einige Fragen offen. Während es Rennens jedoch hat sich (fast) alles aufgeklärt. Ich persönlich hatte um 4:00 Uhr morgens kein heißes Wasser zum Duschen und wenn es draussen kalt und regnerisch gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Veranstalter ganz sicher verflucht. War es aber nicht ... 
Die Verpflegung war top. Zu jeder Zeit gab's von allem reichlich und lecker war's auch noch. Sehr gut war der Latte Macchiato-Wagen, der muss nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein. Für die italienischen Momente halt ...  
Den Sprecher an Start und Ziel fand ich sehr gut, ständig aktuelle Ergebnisse, die Fahrer wurden namentlich erwähnt und gute Stimmung hat er auch noch verbreitet.  
Die Streckenüberquerung (Brücke) war eine Katastrophe. Auch einer unserer Fahrer ist beim Hinuntergehen gestürzt. Später, als an der Straße die Strecke einfach überquert werden konnte, gab's keine Probleme mehr. Hier sind dann halt die Streckenposten gefordert, um zu verhindern, dass die Leute den Fahrern vor's Bike laufen.  
Die Strecke selbst fand ich technisch ein wenig zu anspruchslos, aber sie hat wohl auch nicht wirklich mehr hergegeben. Und wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich die Martinshörner der Krankenwagen in den 24 Stunden gehört habe, war's wohl auch besser so.

Also, Mädels und Jungs von Skyder, sammelt mal alle negativen und positiven Kritikpunkte und bewertet sie aus Eurer Sicht. Ihr habt schon einen guten Job gemacht, der punktuell noch verbessert werden kann.

Ride On! und bis 2008
Stefan


----------



## klmp77 (6. August 2007)

mahlzeit!
wir waren mit 3 4er teams am start, ergebnisse irgendwas in den 60er, 70er und 90ern. ich fand die strecke gut, bis auf die lange treppe (da fehlt die extra-spur für die wanderer) und die überführung (in wetter war das bauwerk flacher, das kann man bequem drüber- und drunterher). die toiletten gaben einem sonntagsmorgens ein bißchen zeit zum fachsimpeln und die dixies hätte man etwas früher austauschen können. oder einfach bei der (wirklich guten) verpflegung sparen, dann muß man auch nicht so oft aufs klo.
meine meinung heute ist: nächstes jahr wieder! das sah gestern morgen gegen 9 uhr noch ganz anders aus...
ich wünsche allen, die gestürzt sind oder deren kreislauf nicht mehr mitgemacht hat gute besserung!


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

ja da war ich leider nicht - nur der Teamleader Ersatz !

aber ist doch wirklich nicht plausibel - 
z.b. was wenn ich auf dieser Runde noch ein Platten hab ?
dann warten alle noch was ?? 
oder alle warten vor der letzten Runde fahren gemeinsam und übermüdet los!

besser ist wenn 2-3 h vorher im Team taktiert wird, wie in welcher Folge wieviel Runden gefahren werden damit es auskommt ! macht mehr spaß ! 

genau das haben wir getan - 
nur leider passte unsere Berechnung nicht mit der Leistung überein  - uns fehlten am schluß 3 min.  um ein zusätzliche Runde in der 24h Zeit zu ereichen ! 

aber wie gesagt mein Fehler - ich sag nur "Fahrerbesprechung"


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

Ihr wißt nicht was ihr verpasst !
alle stehen neben der Zielgeraden und schauen wie die sich doch so stark fühlenden letzten Fahrer das Ziel um 3 sek . verpassen !
die die Uhr im Blick haben und die Zunge in der Kette 

das gibt es ganz tolle Emotionen,
oder dei anderen die im Punktschlag im Ziel sind !

erhrlich ! 

wenn auf der vorletzten Runde noch 16 min vor 24h steht - dann geht erst richtig die Post ab und das nach 24 h 

denkt mal drüber nach !!!


----------



## pseudosportler (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ja da war ich leider nicht - nur der Teamleader Ersatz !
> 
> aber ist doch wirklich nicht plausibel -
> z.b. was wenn ich auf dieser Runde noch ein Platten hab ?
> ...



Bei uns wurde auch gerechnet und zwar so das ich auch noch ne Runde drehen durfte  , die drei anderen haben nochmal alles gegeben so das ich kurz vor 13 Uhr starten durfte, war aber gerecht haben so mit alle gleich viell Runden fahren können/dürfen/müssen  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Joscha (6. August 2007)

also der beitrag von skyder zum thema kritik ist ja mal unterste schublade... 
war zwar dieses jahr nicht dabei, sondern letzes jahr und es wurden quasi genau die selben sachen bemängelt... toiliten, wechselzone etc...

aber nun einfach mal auf "sturr" schalten ist auch ne möglichkeit mit der kritik umzugehen...


----------



## flocu (6. August 2007)

schlechter als letztes Jahr:

Verpflegung: Wo waren diesmal die Gels? Wo Obst, Cola und geschmierte Brote?
Ratte: Die plattgefahrene, tote Ratte auf der einen Abfahrt hat mir sehr gefehlt! Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder hinlegen (-;
besser als letztes Jahr

Zeitnahme: erstklassig!!!
kleine Treppe zur Straße: durfte man diesmal Gott sei Dank fahren
Moderator: top
Rückennummern: leichtere Orientierung im Rennen, waren leider schnell verschlissen
nächstes Jahr vielleicht besser?

Überholverbote: (Treppe, Metallsteg vor der Treppe) Bitte entsprechend ausweisen, z.B. mit nem Schild
Beleuchtung in der Wechselzone
Designierte Ausfahrt nach der Wechselzone



Leinetiger schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich das Gefühl gehabt das nur 5% der gestarteten Fahrer einigermaßen Fahrtechnik hatten, auf der mehr als anspruchslosen Strecke



Insgesamt hätte man in den 24 Stunden locker nen Zentner Bremsgummi sparen können (-;



bofh schrieb:


> Die Rampen auf den Übergang nach der Wechselzone waren für MTB-Schuhe eine Herausforderung. Und: ich habe mindestens einen Fahrer gesehen, der darüber gefahren ist. Fand ich nicht so prickelnd. Diese beiden Dinge könnte man meiner Meinung nach auch dort mit einer Treppe wie beim anderen Übergang lösen.



Einerseits meinst du die Rampe sollte man nicht mit Cleat-Schuhen laufen, andererseits forderst du, daß man sie auch nicht fahren darf? Wie dann? Nur barfuß betreten, wie bei der Hüpfburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (6. August 2007)

@ Joscha

Bleib' doch locker - warst dieses Jahr nicht dabei und dann so'n Beitrag.
Wie immer im Leben geht's für den Einen besser aus und für den Anderen leider nicht.
Tut mir auch leid für die, die nicht so zufrieden waren.
Ich finde skyder hat 'nen super Job gemacht und dieser Event 'ne super Stimmung gebracht. Dass es Verbesserungspotential für's nächste Mal gibt, ist auch klar.
Auch skyder ist nur ein Mensch und hat die letzten Tage wohl auch ein bisschen Stress gehabt - also bewertet ihn nicht nur an besagtem Beitrag...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## mikkael (6. August 2007)

Ich war zum ersten Mal bei so einem Etappenrennen dabei und fand es cool. Viele Freunde getroffen, knallhart gefahren (55. Platz bei 4er), kaum geschlafen, völlig kaputt aber glücklich am Ziel. Einzig würde ich mir etwas weniger Lärm in der Nacht wünschen und mehr Tomatensoße für die Nudeln..

 

Mikkael


PS. _Viele waren in der Nacht ohne (Rücken-)licht unterwegs (). Ich habe nach einer Runde zufällig im Streckenpostenwalkietalkie mitbekommen, dass einer Streckposten dem Anderen sagte, er soll von denen die Finger weg lassen, sonst wäre es zu viel Arbeit für die Nacht. _


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2007)

ach ihr seid vor uns?(56er bei den 4er)

eine 2te verpflegungstelle wäre bei dem brutal heissen wetter gut gewesen...
sonst naja:
pampige ordner denen ich wegen ihrer arroganz und inkompetenz am liebsten immer noch physische gewalt antun könnte empfand ich als frechheit!


----------



## mikkael (6. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ach ihr seid vor uns?(56er bei den 4er)


Unglaublich! Man sieht sich immer wieder!  

Was soll ich sagen, "links links.."


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. August 2007)

Am lustigsten fand ich das Bewegungsausgelöste Blitzlicht am anfang der Halfpipe. Kaum in der Abfahrt drin macht es *Poff* und ich bin die nächsten 50 Meter ziemlich Blind da runtergeeiert.

Na ja nächste runde mach ich die Augen zu an der stelle dachte ich mir. *Poff*...   19 Minuten haben gerreicht um es jedes mal aufs neue zu vergessen. 
*Poff* 

Hoffe die Bilder sind wenigstens gut geworden. Die Sportografen waren ja unermüdlich im Einsatz


----------



## skyline (6. August 2007)

So drittes Jahr dabei, immer wieder Spaß gemacht, und das dieses Jahr dank Bundeswehr mit knapp 300km Radfahren in den Beinen.

Was war gut, was war schlecht wurde ja schon diverse Male geschrieben, aber natürlich hab ich auch meine eigene Liste.

Besser:

1. Nudeln! Wow, ich hab noch nie auf nem Rennen so gute Nudeln gegessen.
2. Zeitnahme! Funktionierte gut, was will man mehr. Aber warum einzelne Transponder, wenn nicht einzelne Zeiten angezeigt werden? Oder find ich die nur nicht?

Schlechter:

1. Toiletten. Wenn nach drei Stunden Rennbetrieb die ersten Klos wegen Überfüllung zu sind, dann is echt was falsch gelaufen.
2. Treppe und Rampe zur Wechselzone. Die Rampe war mit Radschuhen nahezu nicht begehbar. Außerdem war die sauschwer, mit anderen Worten, ja die wurde von irgendwelchen Leuten gedreht, ich war dabei. Die Treppen war einfach zu hoch. Warum ne Höhe unter der ein LKW drunter her passt, wenn nur Radfahrer drunter her müssen? Ansonsten war die Treppe eigentlich okay.
3. Start/Ziel Wechselzone. Vor drei Jahren gabs in Duisburg ne getrennte Wechselzone. Nur wer wechseln wollte is auch wirklich durch, so konnte man sich die Ausweichorgie sparen, wenn man durch fuhr. Zudem fand ich den Knick doof. Außerdem hat man aus der Wechselzone raus nicht die Uhr gesehen. Für manche ne interessante Sache.
4. Wenn man Strafen ankündigt, diese auch durchziehen.

cheers, nils


----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. August 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Am lustigsten fand ich das Bewegungsausgelöste Blitzlicht am anfang der Halfpipe. Kaum in der Abfahrt drin macht es *Poff* und ich bin die nächsten 50 Meter ziemlich Blind da runtergeeiert.
> 
> Na ja nächste runde mach ich die Augen zu an der stelle dachte ich mir. *Poff*...   19 Minuten haben gerreicht um es jedes mal aufs neue zu vergessen.
> *Poff*



lol, ging mir genau so


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2007)

viel schlimmer war der held der nachts an der treppe geblitzt hat.....war aber keiner von den sportografen

links ,links???ich hab immer gesagt: innen ;-)


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

Ihr habt alle Namen für die verschiedenen Örtlichkeiten - wo war denn da eine Halfpipe ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2007)

ach das war nur im delirium......
ich denke er meint den langen anstieg und dann den wendehammer rauf...


----------



## Racer09 (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> an Racer 09 - Agressives überholen, doch mit Rücksicht auf langsamere geht voll in Ordnung - aber schön das du dich entschuldigst ! ist wie du sagst Race - aber trotzdem Sozial !!!
> aber viele haben ihre gute Zeit nur und ausschließlich an der Treppe (absteigen) durch asoziales Verhalten gewonnen - hoffentlich warst du nicht dabei !
> ansonsten kann ich für 2 Runden deine Zeiten auch fahren !!!



Ne, auf der Treppe hab ich nicht überholt (wollt ja nicht die Gesundheit des anderen und meine riskieren, aber sonst nahezu überall. Wenn irgendswo ne Lücke war wo ich und mein Rad durchpassden und ich schneller war (bin keinmal überholt worden!!), bin ich da reingestochen. Wie ich schon sagte.. that racing!!


----------



## D.S. (6. August 2007)

skyline schrieb:


> 2. Zeitnahme! Funktionierte gut, was will man mehr. Aber warum einzelne Transponder, wenn nicht einzelne Zeiten angezeigt werden? Oder find ich die nur nicht?


Letzteres  
http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/duisburg/
Da suchst und klickst Du die passende Kategorie, also z.b. "8erM 8er Team männlich 32 Klassierte" nun noch das richtige Team anklicken und *plöp* biddeschööön. Die Spalte "sub" entspricht dem jeweiligen Fahrer.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Ne, auf der Treppe hab ich nicht überholt (wollt ja nicht die Gesundheit des anderen und meine riskieren, aber sonst nahezu überall. Wenn irgendswo ne Lücke war wo ich und mein Rad durchpassden und ich schneller war (bin keinmal überholt worden!!), bin ich da reingestochen. Wie ich schon sagte.. that racing!!



Kein mal Überholt !!! 
ich habe das etwas anders gehalten - bin schon Überholt wurden (klar Durchschnitt 17 und etwas) ( und wenn du mich überholt hast - kennst du mich) aber kaum einer hat mich, in der gleichen Runde nur dieses eine mal von hinten gesehen (wenn du verstehst) ! hab ihm mindestens gezeigt - das er nicht der einzige im Feld ist  - der Power hat! (ich konnt meist dabei noch was sagen !)

(ich hatte was - an mir  - was (ich glaube) keiner hatte )
also wenn du mich überholt hast - dann weiß du es !!

gibt es was  - was dir einfällt !!


----------



## Leinetiger (6. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Ne, auf der Treppe hab ich nicht überholt (wollt ja nicht die Gesundheit des anderen und meine riskieren, aber sonst nahezu überall. Wenn irgendswo ne Lücke war wo ich und mein Rad durchpassden und ich schneller war (bin keinmal überholt worden!!), bin ich da reingestochen. Wie ich schon sagte.. that racing!!



100% Zustimmung, wobei ich zugeben muss das ich einmal auf der Treppe überholt habe


----------



## KONI-DU (6. August 2007)

Möchte hier von uns auch einmal ein großes Lob für die Veranstaltung abgeben.
Die Orga im Vorfeld und am Race Weekend waren Top.
Ich fand, das der Ton auf der Strecke dieses Jahr richtig freundlich war. Hat alles gut funktioniert.
Das das schöne Wetter die super Zuschauer in den Landi gelockt hat, tat auch sehr gut. Spitzen Stimmung an der Strecke  

Bin mal auf die Action Aufnahmen der mega vielen Fotografen gespannt.

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2007)

- wer nicht verletzungsfrei über die brücke kommt, sollte gar nicht erst auf den kurs gehen!
- wer aufs klo muss hat noch nicht genug geschwitzt/verbrannt!
- wer überholt wird ist einfach zu langsam!

noch fragen?  





flocu schrieb:


> schlechter als letztes Jahr:
> 
> Ratte: Die plattgefahrene, tote Ratte auf der einen Abfahrt hat mir sehr gefehlt! Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder hinlegen (-;


 wenn du so viel wert darauf legst, bringe ich das nächste mal ne platte- plastik- ratte mit! ich musste letztes jahr 12h dran vorbei fahren....

rückennummern schnell verschlissen? es wurde gesagt, dass die nur in der ersten und letzen stunde getragen werden mussten- hatte auch keine lust, bei jedem klamottenwechsel die rückennummer rumzufummeln.


mein bericht ist nebenan:
bericht 24h du 2007


----------



## Racer09 (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Kein mal Überholt !!!
> ich habe das etwas anders gehalten - bin schon Überholt wurden (klar Durchschnitt 17 und etwas) ( und wenn du mich überholt hast - kennst du mich) aber kaum einer hat mich, in der gleichen Runde nur dieses eine mal von hinten gesehen (wenn du verstehst) ! hab ihm mindestens gezeigt - das er nicht der einzige im Feld ist  - der Power hat! (ich konnt meist dabei noch was sagen !)
> 
> (ich hatte was - an mir  - was (ich glaube) keiner hatte )
> ...



gib mal ein paar Tips, waren ein paar Leute mit Specialkram und Trikots zeitweise unterwegs und manchmal  war ich auch im Delirium, besonders in der Nacht ( gegen 3 oder 4 Uhr bin ich auf der eben Schotteranfahrt zum letzten Berg (wo`s auch Kopfsteinpflastermäßig über die Straße ging), kurz für ne Sekunde eingenigt (tretenderweise) und trotzdem ne passable Rundenzeit.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

an der Stelle bin ich auch geradeaus gefahren - und einer hat gerufen "geschied dir recht" - nur weil ich da immer guten Schwung geholt habe !!
(und soviele im Weg fuhren) ! das Licht war da etwas "langsamer" das man die  ich Einfahrt  mit 48 verpasste !


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> das Licht war da etwas "langsamer" das man die  ich Einfahrt  mit 48 verpasste !


  bin ja nich so der deutsch- ästhet, aber deine beiträge brauchen echt nen übersetzer!


----------



## Blenni (6. August 2007)

Warum beschweren sich alle über die langsamen und nicht ganz so sicheren Fahrer? Vielleicht seid ihr ja als Vollprofi auf die Welt gekommen aber für andere ist es dann doch eine Herausvorderung. Man kann die Treppe ohne bremsen fahren aber wenn vor mir eben jemande sehr langsam gefahren ist, hab ich auch mal einen Blick in die Zuschauer geworfen. Ich finde die Leistung der Leute die ihren Vater ablösen!!!!! mindestens genau so groß als wenn ein Profi 24 Stunden ohne Pause im Kreis fährt.
Wenn ihr diesen Leuten nicht so viel Fairness entgegenbringen könnt, holt euch eine Lizenz und fahr im Worldcup oder seid ihr da die Krampen?????

Mir hat das ganze super viel Spaß gemacht und ich werde auch nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein.

Noch ein Punkt zu den Überführungen: Sie waren wirklich ein bißchen hoch aber die Ordner haben ja später einen Übergang in der Kurve geschaffen.


----------



## runner3 (6. August 2007)

Ich finde skyder hat ein tolles Event auf die Beine gestellt!
Zu mekern gibt es immer! Von letztem Jahr zu diesem ist eine deutliche Besserung zu erkennen und ich finde das skyder die Kritik von letztem Jahr zu Herzen genommen hat. Klar könnte ich jetzt auch noch den einen Punkt anmekern: Warum sollte für J. Kelly zum Zieleinlauf nachmal "richtig" geklatscht werden??? Ich fand die Aussage vom Moderator etwas daneben, da er auch "nur" Bike gefahren ist wie wir anderen auch!
Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein und vielleicht wieder als Einzelstarter...

PS: danke für die nette "Nachbarschaft" Felixxx ) Singelspeeder.. Respekt!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bin ja nich so der deutsch- ästhet, aber deine beiträge brauchen echt nen übersetzer!



Ich tip meine Gedanken so ein - mach da kein gr. satz von ! 
und bei mir sind die gednken so wirr / schnell wie mein Rad !

aber Hochachtung vor deiner Leistung mit Erkältung - hab dein Beitrag gelesen!  - toll -gut  mein ich wirklich ernst!!! 
  (aber Deutschlehrer bist du auch nicht !)


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2007)

Blenni schrieb:


> Warum beschweren sich alle über die langsamen und nicht ganz so sicheren Fahrer? Vielleicht seid ihr ja als Vollprofi auf die Welt gekommen aber für andere ist es dann doch eine Herausvorderung. Man kann die Treppe ohne bremsen fahren aber wenn vor mir eben jemande sehr langsam gefahren ist, hab ich auch mal einen Blick in die Zuschauer geworfen. Ich finde die Leistung der Leute die ihren Vater ablösen!!!!! mindestens genau so groß als wenn ein Profi 24 Stunden ohne Pause im Kreis fährt.
> Wenn ihr diesen Leuten nicht so viel Fairness entgegenbringen könnt, holt euch eine Lizenz und fahr im Worldcup oder seid ihr da die Krampen?????
> 
> Mir hat das ganze super viel Spaß gemacht und ich werde auch nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein.
> ...



Ich denke - (kann das aber nicht belegen) - die die sich ernsthaft über langsamere oder unsichere Fahrer beschweren sind in der Tat die Krampen (wie du so schön formulierst) in Worldcup ! denn ein Fahrer der weiß was er kann und wirklich schnell ist würde sich bei einem solchen Event (es geht um nix) niemals beschweren ! 
ich bin sovielen hinterher (Runden) gefahren - die hinter mir und anderen eine Welle gemacht haben, das sie vorbei kommen - die dann wenn alles frei war, nur kurz mal Power hatten um dann mit genau 2 km/h schneller weiter zu radeln ! also bitte! (und in einem richtigen Rennen bin ich auch nur ne Krampe)


----------



## Robert-XC (6. August 2007)

Das sich jetzt hier die Wannabe-Profis über zu langsame Biker auslassen find ich auch affig - aber das wurde ja zur Genüge kommentiert.

Was Probleme mit "Langsamen" angeht: ohne jetzt zu den wirklich Schnelleren gehört zu haben fand ich manchmal die Reaktion der Überholten zum Kotzen. Trotz klarer und freundlicher Ansage "links" sind manche stur weitergefahren und haben zurückgemeckert "links - rechts - ja was denn nun" etc. Rechts vorbei ging dann auch nicht wollte man nicht über den Haufen gefahren werden. Will heißen: Ein langsamer Fahrer, der weiß dass er langsam ist und mich meinetwegen auf der Treppe aufhält, aber hinterher freundlich wenn es geht Platz macht ist mir tausendmal lieber als irgend ein aufgeblasener Pseudo-Profi.

Die Überführung habe ich ehrlich gesagt mehrfach befahren - in Unkenntnis dass dies verboten war. Verstehe nicht warum es Rampen gibt wenn man sie nicht fahren darf? Denn für Fußgänger war die Lösung sicher suboptimal. Fahrend konnte man dort sicher und problemlos hochkommen - das war das MTB schiebend hingegen fast nicht möglich. Habe nach harten Runden den Weg über die Rampe als angenehmer empfunden als das Tragen über die Treppe.

Falls die Platzierung hier über das Gewicht entscheidet (scheint ja so): Platz 21 im 4er


----------



## MiFu (6. August 2007)

Hallo Olligator!

Sind nicht die Achter zuerst gestartet
Und die fand ich recht schnell!

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (6. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Einerseits meinst du die Rampe sollte man nicht mit Cleat-Schuhen laufen, andererseits forderst du, daß man sie auch nicht fahren darf? Wie dann? Nur barfuß betreten, wie bei der Hüpfburg?


Welchen Teil von "Treppe" hast Du nicht verstanden?

E.


----------



## Robert-XC (6. August 2007)

Geschwindigkeitsmäßig hätte es wohl die Reihenfolge 4er, 8er, 2er, 1er am besten getan - aber das war wirklich nicht so entscheidend.


----------



## rothrunner (6. August 2007)

Auch von den "Backdriftern" vielen Dank für dieses Erlebnis!

Wir waren die Mädels und Jungs, auf der rechten Seite in der ersten Linkskurve nach der Treppe - verstanden.....?  (grünes Pavillon - hell/dunkelblaue Trikots)
Unsere Mädels haben die Kurve gewässert, damit es nicht so staubt und bis spät in die Nacht angefeuert - vor allem "Hans-Jürgen", der ältere Mann mit Bart der als Einzelstarter unterwegs war und in der Nacht Geburtstag hatte. Wir haben alle mit ihm gelitten, wenn er ein paar Stunden nicht vorbei kam, machten sich alle große Sorgen. 

Warum musste eigentlich ein Rettungshubschrauber landen? 
Stimmt das Gerücht, dass ein Biker in einen Krankenwagen gerast ist?
Wer weiss etwas über den verunfallten Biker in der Wechselzone (so gegen 02.00Uhr ). Er ist links in die Mauer gekracht, hatte eine Platzwunde am Kinn, die Schulter ausgekugelt,..... er wurde vom Krankenwagen abgeholt!
Wo finde ich Bilder und Berichte vom Rennen?

Danke für alle Infos!


----------



## Silent (6. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> die dann wenn alles frei war, nur kurz mal Power hatten um dann mit genau 2 km/h schneller weiter zu radeln ! also bitte! (und in einem richtigen Rennen bin ich auch nur ne Krampe)


2 km/h im Schnitt schneller zu sein sind doch schon Welten.

Was war Duisburg denn? Kein richtiges Rennen?


----------



## Uwe.N (6. August 2007)

Hallo 24 Stunden Biker

Bin nicht so gut um dort mit zu fahren. 
Ich habe aber ein paar Bilder von den Fahrern gemacht.
Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere und möchte ein Bild von sich haben.
Auf der HP http://www.Duisburger-biker.de unter Bilder gelangt ihr dorthin.
Viel Spass mit den Bildern, es sind über 700 Stück, ich habe nicht so eine gute Kamera aber die meisten sind ganz gut geworden.

gruß Uwe


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2007)

@uwe: tolle bilder (auch wenn ich mich nicht gefunden hab....)

hier gleich allan carlsen, der sieger der einzelfahrer. n netter kerl, ich hab ihn nach ner stunde überholt, ne stunde später er mich wieder, gibt mir n klaps auf den hintern und meint "com on!" 







weitere bilder wirds im laufe der woche hier geben. die machen echt gute und günstige bilder. flatrate für 15 euro!

sportograf


----------



## Robert-XC (6. August 2007)

Hi Uwe!

Finde ich super dass du uns deine Bilder zu Verfügung stellst. Konnte mich selbst auf 2 und zwei weitere Teammitglieder auf zwei weiteren Photos wiederfinden. Vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (6. August 2007)

Wir waren als 2er Team dabei, Rennbericht gibts morgen  
wer fotos will einfach eine PM an mich, mein Mitarbeiter und Hobbyfotograf hat 7500 Bilder gemacht, die habe ich heute mal durchgeschaut  
kann dann aber 2-3 tage dauern bis ich die dann alle per mail verschickt und vor allem rausgesucht habe








und so sahen wir danach aus




ganz wichtig eMail und Startnummer angeben


----------



## Bulli Fahrer (6. August 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,
nachdem Ihr alle so schön schreibt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

War ein geiles Wochenende. Organisation war klasse. Das es immer was zu verbessern gibt ist bei so einem Event wohl klar. Ich denke Toiletten und Wechselzone waren etwas suboptimal. Aber es hat sich auch einiges verbessert. Insgesamt : Weiter so. Geiles Event !

Um die Diskussionen noch ein wenig hab ich aber auch noch ne Frage :

Wie kann es sein, dass die Jungs mit den dicken Waden häufig so eine traurige Fahrtechnik haben ? Am Berg dampfen sie drauf los wie 
verrückt und sobald es ein bischen "technisch" wird (was auf dieser Strecke 
eigentlich nie der Fall ist) ist der Finger an der Bremse. Dabei könnte man bei so viel Power und etwas mehr Flow ne Menge Zeit rausholen.
Wenn man den Speed aus der Gerade oder der Abfahrt woll ausnutzt 
kann man den halben Berg mit Volldampf hochfahren (so hab ich immer wieder die Uphiller eingefangen). Und in dem Kurven kann man mit Technik auch ne Menge Zeit rausholen wenn. Halt mit Flow fahren.
Wenn Anfänger das nicht raushaben verstehe ich das aber we so viel Power hat fährt nicht erst seit gestern.
Soll keine Kritik sein ! Ich verstehe es nur nicht. 

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (7. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich nun ein wenig geschlafen habe und meine Laune sich wesentlich verbessert hat, nochmals ein paar warme Worte von meiner Seite. Als erstes möchte ich mich für den "Quatschkopf" entschuldigen. Der Job ist sicherlich nicht einfach und man kann es ja auch nicht jedem recht machen. Ohne Ansage hätte  ja auch was gefehlt. Sorry.
Dennoch bleibe ich bei meinen Kritikpunkten und mein Ärger war deshalb so groß, weil wir hier im Forum vor einem Jahr über genau die gleichen Punkte diskutiert haben. Im Archiv sollte der Beitrag noch zu finden sein und jeder kann sich davon überzeugen, dass hier kein Fortschritt stattgefunden hat. Und das war nicht nur im letzten Jahr so. Mit Grausen erinnere ich mich an die Zeiten, als SOG die ganze Geschichte noch organisiert hat. Das war wirklich schlimm, aber in München haben die in diesem Jahr echt einen guten Job angeliefert, eine gewisse Lernfähigkeit scheint bei denen auf jeden Fall erkennbar. 
Klar - das mit Reinigung der sanitären Anlagen betraute Personal hat sein Bestes geben, keine Frage und die Verpflegung war auch nicht schlecht. Aber dafür bezahlen wir ja schließlich auch Startgebühren und jeder hat, wenn er einen bestimmten Betrag für eine Dienstleistung ausgibt, eine entsprechende Erwartungshaltung. Wird diese auf besondere Weise erfüllt oder nicht erfüllt, dann tut man das genau hier kund. Dafür sind Foren erfunden worden und wenn man sich bei Skyder auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, dann tut mir das nicht im geringsten Leid. Schaltet den Rechner aus, dann müsst ihr das hier nicht lesen.
Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Worte zu den Teilnehmern. Als einer der Fahrer, die praktisch nur überholt wurden, muss ich sagen, dass wer nicht mehr die Kraft hat seinen Überholvorgang verbal anzukündigen, der sollte an einem solchen Rennen nicht teilnehmen dürfen. Hier fahren größtenteils Hobbyfahrer und gerade die "Ehrgeizigen" waren es, die mit der Strecke oft überfordert waren. Der Mann mit Vollvisierhelm aus dem Motorradbereich beispielsweise, der sein Rad mit den Worten "mit DEM Rad fahre ich HIER bestimmt nicht runter" die Abfahrt am Bahndamm hinabschob. Was will der denn dann mit DEM Rad bei einer solchen Veranstaltung? Die ganzen Geschwindigkeitsjunkies, die auf der Geraden etwa doppelt so schnell waren wie ich, die aber mit ihren 5 Bar in den Reifen nur noch geradeaus und um keine Ecke mehr fahren konnten - wieso fahren die nicht auf der Straße? Immer wenn es etwas anspruchsvoller wurde, eierten die wie die ersten Menschen um die Ecke und stehen selbst einem 25-Minuten Fahrer im Weg herum. Was will einer auf einer solchen Veranstaltung, dessen 7-Kilo-Hardtail die Treppe nicht überstehen kann? Dafür gibt es Rennräder. Ich habe als langsamer Fahrer an diesen Clows bestimmt mehr Sekunden verloren, als die, wenn Sie die geringe Menge für ein kurzes "links" geopfert hätten. Meine Kritik an der Strecke bezog sich daher auch schwerpunktmäßig darauf, dass man es genau diesen Fahrern zu leicht macht. Das ist eine Veranstaltung für Mountainbikes. Da muss man auch mal durch Sand fahren, einige enge Schotterkurven durchfahren, vielleicht mal ein Wasserloch durchqueren und so weiter. Was man im Übrigen nicht muss ist nachts mit einem unbeleuchteten Poller kollidieren. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das im letzten Jahr auch wesentlich besser gelöst und so teuer sind Knicklichter ja nun wirklich nicht. Vielleicht höre ich jetzt doch besser mal auf...

Grüße
Wolli

p.s. richtig gut fand ich, nebenbei bemerkt, die Lösung zur Entschärfung der kleinen Treppe beim Verlassen des Werksgeländes. Unter den o.g. Gesichtspunkten wäre mir eine Treppe zwar lieber gewesen, aber auf Asphalt fällt es sich so unbequem und der hohe Anteil an Passanten an dieser Stelle birgt schon ein zu hohes Gefahrenpotenzial. Die Rampe war eine gute Idee und die Ausführung professionell.


----------



## wogru (7. August 2007)

rothrunner schrieb:


> Auch von den "Backdriftern" vielen Dank für dieses Erlebnis!
> 
> Wir waren die Mädels und Jungs, auf der rechten Seite in der ersten Linkskurve nach der Treppe - verstanden.....?  (grünes Pavillon - hell/dunkelblaue Trikots)
> Unsere Mädels haben die Kurve gewässert, damit es nicht so staubt und bis spät in die Nacht angefeuert - vor allem "Hans-Jürgen", der ältere Mann mit Bart der als Einzelstarter unterwegs war und in der Nacht Geburtstag hatte. Wir haben alle mit ihm gelitten, wenn er ein paar Stunden nicht vorbei kam, machten sich alle große Sorgen.
> ...


Also bei euch habe ich immer Angst gehabt in die blaue Mülltüte zu rasen  Es ist wirklich angenehm wenn nachts um 3 Uhr noch andere wach sind und die Fahrer anfeuern, ein dickes Danke Schön an alle Zuschauer.  

Ein paar Fotos gibt es in meiner Galerie, habe ich zwar schon einmal erwähnt aber egal -> Focus 24 Stunden Duisburg. Downlowd etc erlaubt, professionelle Verwertung nur nach Absprache


----------



## klmp77 (7. August 2007)

habt ihr auch den haibike carbon rahmen, korrektur, habt ihr auch die beiden haibike carbon rahmen-hälften gesehen? notiz für mich: nie wieder über leichteren rahmen nachdenken!


----------



## Becci (7. August 2007)

nun...viel wurde bislang geschrieben..einigem stimme ich zu vielem nicht....
aber nur meckern bringt nicht!
das zweite jahr in folge war ich mit "meinem" reinen damen 8er dabei, und ich muss sagen dass die fahrer dieses jahr echt agressiver gefahren sind   ich selber fahre cc und da bin ich es gewohnt, dass man sich ankündigt!extrem sauer war ich auf die beiden fahrer(einer vom a-team) die mich ca gegen 12:50 in der anfahrt zum "dh" abgedrängt haben, so dass ich trotz erfahrung fast gestürzt wäre..dies ist trotz allem noch eine jedermann veranstaltung, kann man da nicht die 2sec warten????ich hab soweit es mir möglich war immer schnellere durchgelassen(selbst oben auf dem stahlbereich...) und mich angemeldet wenn ich vorbei wollte..ist das denn für manche so schwer???
@leinetiger..schade dass grade ein dimbo hier sich damit "brüstet" dass er ohne licht fuhr und auf der treppe überholt hat   mehr mag ich dazu nicht sagen!

@ skyder: ich danke für die tolle veranstaltung, einzig die wechselzone sollte 2008 wieder sein wie letztes jahr mit 2 spuren, ansonsten war es super und hat mal wieder viel spass gemacht! 

falls jmd fotos von 8034 hat..bitte an mich, ich verteile weiter  

ruhige woche euch allen bis zum nächsten jahr!


----------



## rothrunner (7. August 2007)

Ich hab doch extra noch ein Blinklicht am Müllbeutel angebracht 
Lt. unseren Mädels gab es nur ein Sturz am "Müllbeutel"!


----------



## DK Henning (7. August 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> extrem sauer war ich auf die beiden fahrer(einer vom a-team) die mich ca gegen 12:50 in der anfahrt zum "dh" abgedrängt haben, so dass ich trotz erfahrung fast gestürzt wäre..dies ist trotz allem noch eine jedermann veranstaltung, kann man da nicht die 2sec warten????



hallo Becci,

dass zu hören trübt meine Stimmung ein wenig. Als Fahrer des A-Teams möchte ich mich für den Vorfall entschuldigen. Laut Rundenliste von Datasport wäre ich zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar gerade im Ziel gewesen, aber dennoch ist es möglich, dass ich der Schuldige bin. Wir waren 1 Std. vor Rennende nur noch 3 min vor dem nächsten Team und sind somit nochmal Anschlag gefahren. Ich bin die 3. letzte Runde gefahren und hatte die komplette Runde einen Fahrer des Siegreichen 4er-ErgonTeam an meinem Hinterrad. Ähnlich sah es wohl bei meinem Teamkollegen in der vorletzten Runde aus, welcher sich jedoch vom Ergon-Fahrer "ziehen" lies.

Nochmals Tschuldigung wenn es eng war, jedoch kann ich von mir behaupten, dass ich niemanden in den "verbotetnen Zonen" überholt habe. Bis auf zwei Fahrer, die auf der Treppe stehen geblieben sind und vorbeigewunken haben. Und auch sonst habe ich nach angekündigtem Überholmanöver ein "Danke" wenn nicht "Danke Schön" verlauten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (7. August 2007)

> Wer weiss etwas über den verunfallten Biker in der Wechselzone (so gegen 02.00Uhr ). Er ist links in die Mauer gekracht, hatte eine Platzwunde am Kinn, die Schulter ausgekugelt,..... er wurde vom Krankenwagen abgeholt!



Dem Fahrer geht´s schon wieder ganz gut. Die Schulter ist wieder eingerenkt und die Platzwunde am Kinn genäht. Er hat dann den Rest des Rennens ab 5:00 Uhr von der Seite verfolgt. Es wird aber wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis er wieder aufs Rad steigen kann. 

Ansonsten: 
Ich fand die Fahrer im Großen und Ganzen in diesem Jahr weniger aggressiv als im letzten Jahr. 

Einige scheinen aber nicht zu verstehen, dass es sich hier um ein Jedermann-Event handelt. Dazu gehört auch, dass sich hier "Jedermann" beweisen kann. Wer nicht damit umgehen kann, dass er schon mal ein paar Sekunden verliert, weil Fahrer langsamer sind und an schmalen Stellen nicht überholt werden können, der sollte bitte eine Lizenz lösen. 

Für viele der Teilnehmer ist das Rennen sicher das absolute Highlight des Jahres. SIe geben für sich das Beste und das sollte man anerkennen. 
Die ambitionierten verlieren das Rennen nicht wegen ein paar Sekunden! Ein Sturz (zum Beispiel durch riskantes Wechseln) kostet wesentlich mehr Zeit. Und Stürze beim Wechseln habe ich jede Menge gesehen. Auch von eigentlich erfahrenen Fahrern. 

Und nochmal: Ich finde, Skyder hat sich sehr bemüht, die Kritikpunkte aus dem letzten Jahr zu verbessern. In vielen Punkten hat das geklappt, bei anderen bleibt weiters Verbesserungspotential. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass davon im nächsten Jahr wieder einiges umgesetzt wird. (Nein, ich habe nichts mit Skyder zu tun)

Für die "einfachere" Strecke ist Skyder übrigens nicht verantwortlich. Im Juni fand im Landschaftspark ein Nordic Walking Event statt. Dazu wurden die stufigen Abschnitte entschärft.


----------



## Olligator (7. August 2007)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeitsmäßig hätte es wohl die Reihenfolge 4er, 8er, 2er, 1er am besten getan - aber das war wirklich nicht so entscheidend.



Hallo,

wir sind als 2'er so schnell wie die guten 4'er Teams. Warum müssen wir in der ersten Runde minutenlang vor der Treppe im Stau stehen?

Eine Lösung wäre es doch in der ersten Runde eine andere Streckenführung zu wählen. Die ersten 2 Rennen unter SOG-Regie in Duisburg war der Start wo anders, es ging gleich in den "hinteren Teil der Strecke", das Feld wurde bis zur ersten Treppendurchfahrt so kräftig in die Länge gezogen.
Auch die vielen zugelassenen Teams haben die Stau-Problematik noch verschärft. 
Der Veranstalter sollte solche Kritik ernst nehmen und sich als "Event-Agentur" Radsport-Knowhow aneignen. An solchen Details merkt man, das die von Radrennen nicht wirklich viel Ahnung haben. Ich fahre jetzt seit 26 Jahren Radrennen, war auf sehr vielen Veranstaltungen, aber so einen Schwachsinn bei der Streckenführung in der ersten Runde habe ich nie erlebt.

So wie dieses Jahr, bitte nicht noch mal!

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. August 2007)

Bei den SOG Rennen kam aber nach dem Start gleich die Halde und das war meiner Meinung nach viel schlimmer. Gerade eingewechselt und dann noch nicht richtig warm gleich die Halde hoch. Da steh ich lieber einmal nach dem Start im Stau. Bei den 4er Teams ging es mit dem Stau aber auch noch, das kann bei den 2er Teams noch schlimmer gewesen sein.

Bei SOG stand man übrigens auch im Stau, da aber nicht vor der Treppe, sondern vor der kleinen Stahlrampe im Innenhof nach den Klärbecken, die bereits 300m nach dem Start, der auf dem Bunkervorplatz war, kam.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (7. August 2007)

HUHU!

Ich war als Betreuer und Zuschauer dabei! Mir hats super gut gefallen und bin echt beeindruckt, was ihr so geleistet habt. HUT AB! Ich würde gerne im nächsten Jahr in einem Frauen 8er Team oder in einem Mixed-8er-Team mitfahren. Aber hier in der Umgebung kenn ich leider nur eine Bikerin  ... Naja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was oder ich bin halt wieder Betreuer - hat auch Spaß gemacht.
Ich fand den "alten Herren" (Einzelfahrer, er wurde hier schon erwähnt) auch sehr beeindruckend. Er hat sein - eher langsames - Tempo durchgezogen und sich nicht beirren lassen! Welchen Platz hat er eigentlich gemacht? Ansonsten war die Leitung vom Allen von Albgold auch krass. Ok - er ist Profi, aber trotzdem krass.
Weiß jemand noch eine Adresse, wo man Fotos ansehen kann ausser Sportograf? Da rannten noch Fotografen rum von einem Anderen Fototeam.


----------



## Jane86 (7. August 2007)

Erstmal vorweg: Ganz groÃen Dank an Skyder fÃ¼r das geile Rennen 2007!

Die Kritik des letzten Jahres wurde meiner Ansicht nach durchaus angenommen und es wurde versucht, einiges zu verbessern.
Die Zeitmessung war super, die Nudeln lecker. Streckenposten waren deutlich mehr zu finden als im letzten Jahr (oder war das Einbildung?). Das Ãberbauen der kurzen Treppe war eine gute LÃ¶sung (auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, warum einige die anscheinend nicht fahren kÃ¶nnen, die lange Treppe dÃ¼rfte schwieriger sein).

Das echte Manko des Rennens war fÃ¼r mich die Wechselzone. Teamzahlen erhÃ¶hen und Wechselzone verkÃ¼rzen kann eigentlich nicht funktionieren. Zumal eine ausreichend groÃe Zieleinfahrt vorhanden war, man hÃ¤tte die Zeitmessung nur anders abwickeln mÃ¼ssen.
Die LÃ¶sung mit zwei Fahrstreifen (einen fÃ¼r Wechsler, einen fÃ¼r Durchfahrer) war letztes Jahr schon wirklich gut. Zudem war die Wechselzone wesentlich breiter, man konnte sich bei Ankunft des Fahrers problemlos freifahren und wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt Ã¼bergeben.
Die Kurve in der Wechselzone fÃ¼hrte diesmal zudem dazu, dass man das Ankommen des Fahrers nicht frÃ¼h genug sehen konnte â¦ ein flotter Wechsel war im hinteren Teil der Wechelzone â zumal bei dem GedrÃ¤nge â gar nicht mÃ¶glich.

Der Versuch, zwei ÃbergÃ¤nge Ã¼ber die Strecke als Zugang zum Expo-GelÃ¤nde zu schaffen, war gut. Die AusfÃ¼hrung hakte insofern, als das beide ÃbergÃ¤nge irgendwie unpraktisch waren. 
Die Treppe viel zu hoch und zu wackelig (die gab ja nach wie Gummi) - ich hatte nachts in Verbindung mit MÃ¼digkeit echt Angst, mit dem Bike auf der Schulter da runter zu fallen.
Die Rampe irgendwie auch nicht der Renner â fahren war in dem GedrÃ¤nge eigentlich nicht mÃ¶glich, schieben auch nicht praktisch.
Mein UnverstÃ¤ndnis galt dort aber hÃ¤ufig auch den Zuschauern: Wieso muss man mitten auf der Rampe mit dem Kinderwagen stehen bleiben, um sich mit einer Freundin zu unterhalten? Kann man das nicht einfach davor oder dahinter machen?

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass mir fÃ¼r das Problem der ÃbergÃ¤nge aber auch keine wirklich bessere LÃ¶sung einfÃ¤llt â¦ Vielleicht wÃ¼rde eine Trennung von Zuschauern und Fahrern das Ganze schon mal entzerren?
Ein Ã¤hnliches Stauproblem ergab sich (zumindest bei den Damen) auch an den Toilettencontainern. Vor der nÃ¤chsten Runde eben dort vorbei funktionierte eigentlich nicht, man musste schon 15min Wartezeit einplanen â oder sich mit dem Argument âTschuldigung, kann ich eben vor, ich muss meinen Fahrer ablÃ¶sen?â durchmogeln.

DafÃ¼r waren die Toiletten immer sauber, Klopapier wurde auch stÃ¤ndig nachgelegt.
Die Dixieklos am Anfang des Steinhallenplatzes, die schon ab Sa. Nachmittag nur noch ihren unwiderstehlichen Duft verbreiteten, kommentiere ich einfach mal nicht.

Ich habe im Gegensatz zu meinen ausschlieÃlich positiven Erfahrungen im letzten Jahr leider auch viele unverschÃ¤mte Fahrer auf der Strecke erlebt â war aber zum Ende hin dann umso positiver Ã¼berrascht, ein âDankeâ sowie ein âTschuldigungâ zu hÃ¶ren. In dem Punkt kann man wohl nur weiter an die Fahrer appellieren, sich nicht gegenseitig von der Strecke zu schmeiÃen und im Wege rumzueiern â damit sollte schnelleren sowie langsameren Fahrern geholfen sein.

Was irgendwie unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig war, war die Debatte um verlorene RÃ¼cklichter (die auf der Treppe oder dem Downhill reihenweise fielen): Das schien zeitweise das einzige Vergehen auf der Strecke zu sein, das wirklich geahndet wurde. Und dabei erschien mir das irgendwie als das kleinste Problem. Ich selbst wurde von einem Streckenposten angehalten deswegen â und das, obwohl ich ein RÃ¼cklicht hatte. Ãber so einen unfreiwilligen Zwischenstop Ã¤rgert man sich irgendwie ein bisschen.

Was ich auch nie verstehen werde: Kurz vor der Treppe vorbeidrÃ¤ngeln und einen dann auf der Treppe ausbremsen, Stufe fÃ¼r Stufe im Schritttempo. Fahrer, die bergauf an einem vorbeiziehen â um sich dann den âBergâ runterzubremsen. Ich gehÃ¶re sicherlich zu den langsamen Fahrern und habe auch wenig Power, die Berge hochzusprinten â aber zum Teil schnellere Fahrer am Berg Ã¼berholt, weil die ohne jeglichen Schwung da hochtrampelten.

Im Ergebnis jedenfalls wieder ein erfolgreiches Rennen â weiter so! Wenn von 2007 bis 2008 so viel verbessert wird wie von 2006 bis 2007 ... wird das Rennen nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder das Highlight-Wochenende des Jahres!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. August 2007)

rothrunner schrieb:


> Warum musste eigentlich ein Rettungshubschrauber landen?
> Stimmt das Gerücht, dass ein Biker in einen Krankenwagen gerast ist?


ein fahrer ist bei der abfahrt nach dem langem trailstück im östlichen bereich gestürzt und es bestand verdacht auf wirbelsäulenverletzung, daher wurde der hubschrauber geordert. es waren dann aber nur schlüsselbeinbruch und prellungen.
immerhin sieht man hier, wie schnell und professionell hilfe bei diesem rennen geleistet wird! 

das diverse biker im krankenwagen landeten, hab ich mitbekommen, das aber jemand fahrend dort drin gelandet ist, nicht  



klmp77 schrieb:


> habt ihr auch den haibike carbon rahmen, korrektur, habt ihr auch die beiden haibike carbon rahmen-hälften gesehen?


jep! konnte im vorbeifahren nicht die marke erkennen, aber du machst ja jetzt hier negativ- werbung 


die start- und stauproblematik: was glaubt ihr, wie lange wir einzelfahrer an der treppe gewartet haben..... bestimmt 4 minuten. 
mein vorschlag: das nächste mal am samstag vormittag von jedem team einen fahrer zur einzelzeitmessung über eine runde schicken und nach der erreichten zeit die startaufstellung einteilen! 


ach ja, was die allgemeine stimmung immer hebt: nach einem aggesiven "LINKS" ein "danke" folgen lassen!


----------



## rothrunner (7. August 2007)

Zitat: Dem Fahrer geht´s schon wieder ganz gut. Die Schulter ist wieder eingerenkt und die Platzwunde am Kinn genäht. Er hat dann den Rest des Rennens ab 5:00 Uhr von der Seite verfolgt. Es wird aber wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis er wieder aufs Rad steigen kann. 

Da bin ich aber froh!!!!!!!
Ich war irgendwie in den Unfall verwickelt??
Einer hat mich beim Wechsel am Rücken gestriffen und dann gab es eine Kettenreaktion.........

Eigentlich war nach dem Unfall ein kurze Schlafphase geplant. Ich war dann aber so aufgewühlt und musste ständig an den Bikerkollegen denken, somit viel die Schlafpause für mich komplett aus!
Wenn du ihn kennst, richte ihm bitte schöne Grüße und gute Besserung aus.
Ich war der Biker, der ihm die Füße hochgehalten hat!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2007)

Ja der "Alte Herr" hat auch absolut meinen Respekt verdient. Hat einen immer freundlich vorbeigelassen.

Habe mein Rücklicht ca um 3 Uhr verloren und habe es erst um 7 uhr im Teamkquartier gemerkt weil mich auch keiner drauf angesprochen hat. Allerdings waren bei mir im Helm noch paar Dioden am blinken das hat den Streckenposten anscheinend gereicht.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem kleinen Stich rechts von dem U Schotterweg rauf auf die Koksbehälter passiert? Zum anfang des Rennens war der Boden noch fast glatt, ab ca 7 Uhr morgens hat das ausgesehen als wären da irgentwelche Granaten explodiert..


----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .
> mein vorschlag: das nächste mal am samstag vormittag von jedem team einen fahrer zur einzelzeitmessung über eine runde schicken und nach der erreichten zeit die startaufstellung einteilen!
> 
> 
> ach ja, was die allgemeine stimmung immer hebt: nach einem aggesiven "LINKS" ein "danke" folgen lassen!



Joo  - Jep ! genau so  - gibt man den fast-Profis die gelegenheit sich zu zeigen!
und verhindert gleichzeitig einigermaßen den Stau !  

super Idee - doch der Top Fahrer aus dem Team muß dann auch starten ! 
pro Team eine Zulassung zum Zeitfahren -  Abstand 10 - 15 sek.  
entweder das Team schickt den Schnellsten - oder den Startfahrer !


----------



## easymtbiker (7. August 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> rauf auf die Koksbehälter passiert?


wie? was gab`s da zum aufpushen? hab ich   nicht mitbekommen! deshalb haben alle fahrer die nacht über durchgehalten. war das die verpflegungsstation auf der strecke?    

mal ne andere frage, wo hat eigentlich herr kelly übernachtet? ich dachte, er würde standesgemäss mit dem hausboot anreisen und auf dem kanal parken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2007)

Hatte anscheinend zu geringen Wasserstand der stinkende Algentümpel da Bäh.


----------



## Becci (7. August 2007)

DK Henning schrieb:


> hallo Becci,
> 
> dass zu hören trübt meine Stimmung ein wenig. Als Fahrer des A-Teams möchte ich mich für den Vorfall entschuldigen. Laut Rundenliste von Datasport wäre ich zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar gerade im Ziel gewesen, aber dennoch ist es möglich, dass ich der Schuldige bin. Wir waren 1 Std. vor Rennende nur noch 3 min vor dem nächsten Team und sind somit nochmal Anschlag gefahren. Ich bin die 3. letzte Runde gefahren und hatte die komplette Runde einen Fahrer des Siegreichen 4er-ErgonTeam an meinem Hinterrad. Ähnlich sah es wohl bei meinem Teamkollegen in der vorletzten Runde aus, welcher sich jedoch vom Ergon-Fahrer "ziehen" lies.
> 
> Nochmals Tschuldigung wenn es eng war, jedoch kann ich von mir behaupten, dass ich niemanden in den "verbotetnen Zonen" überholt habe. Bis auf zwei Fahrer, die auf der Treppe stehen geblieben sind und vorbeigewunken haben. Und auch sonst habe ich nach angekündigtem Überholmanöver ein "Danke" wenn nicht "Danke Schön" verlauten lassen.



nun wer auch immer es war..ich fands net gut, aber super, dass du dich entschuldigst!


----------



## skyder (7. August 2007)

So dann will ich hier nochmals meinen Senf dazu geben:

Vielen Dank für das Feedback; ob positiv oder negativ spielt für unser Agentur gar keine Rolle. Was allerdings für uns wichtig ist: Der Ton sollte angemessen sein, was hier manchmal nicht der Fall ist. Als Veranstalter (und ich glaube das spreche ich auf für unsere Kollegen anderer Agenturen) lesen wir Forumsbeiträge nicht zum Freizeitvergnügen, sondern um aus dem Feedback zu lernen. Warum sollte ich mir - persönlich - das sonst antun? 
Aber: Nicht jeder Kritikpunkt kann so einfach umgesetzt werden; uns dann immer gleich mangelnde Fachkenntnis zu unterstellen und sofort von Abzocke zu sprechen ist einfach daneben.

Zu unserer Fachkenntnis in Sachen Radsport möchte ich nicht viel sagen; einfach erst recherieren - und dann mit "nur" 26 Jahren prahlen. . Absolut daneben war die Äußerung über meine Moderationskollegen Sven Simon, der einen tollen Job abgeliefert hat (Entschuldigung von Wolli war notwendig und ist hiermit angenommen).

Zu den Hauptkritikpunkten:

WC- Duschen:

Auch 2007 hatten wir ein gravierendes Problem: Es gibt fast kein Wasser im Landschaftpark und das Wasser (am Windrad) das zur Verfügung steht ist vom Druck zu schwach, um noch mehr WC´s bzw. Duschen bereitzustellen. Die Ideallösung wäre - für uns - drei Container (Sinterplatz, Bunkervorplatz, Steinhallenplatz). Wir haben uns deshalb gestern nochmals mit der Verwaltung des Landschaftsparks besprochen; die uns dazu Hilfe zugesagt hat, da diese Problem wohl auch bei anderen Veranstaltungen immer wieder zu Kritik führt.  Also eine Lösung scheint möglich und finanzierbar zu sein.

Wechselzone:

Klare Sache: Unser Fehler - aber wir haben innerhalb von zwei Runden reagiert u. die Wechselzone zumindest verdoppelt; im nächsten Jahr werden wir an einer anderen Lösung arbeiten. Denkbar wäre die Ziellinie noch weiter nach vorne zu verlegen.. 

Brücken:
Die Brücke (nach der Wechselzone) war ja ursprünglich nicht für die Fußgänger gedacht. Nachdem einige Teilnehmer gleich nach der Öffnung der Brücke gestürzt waren - obwohl diese nun - vergleicht man es mit anderen Veranstaltungen - nicht so schwer zu fahren war- musste eine Lösung her, die nur im drehen der Brücke zu finden war. Dank hier nochmals an die 50 Helfer!! Das dies dann nicht optimal war ist doch klar. Im nächsten Jahr kennen wir das Problem und werden sicherlich die Brücke so bauen lassen, dass Sie für alle angenehm ist. 

Streckenführung:

Die Streckenführung ist weitgehend vorgeben. Einfach nur pauschal zu bemängeln das diese zu schwer oder zu leicht ist, bringt leider nichts. Fakt bleibt der Start und Zielbereich am Sinterplatz - den wir auch weiterhin - aus unterschiedlichen Gründen - für geeigneter halten - und drum herum muss die Streckenführung verlaufen. Die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden; dem Einen gefällt sie, dem Anderen nicht. 

Unfälle u. Stürze:

Es gab in diesem Jahr nicht wesentlich mehr Stürze als im letzten Jahr. Der Heli-Einsatz am Samstag war natürlich eine Ausnahme. Aber auch hier ist die Sache doch noch glimpflich ausgegangen. Der Fahrer ist mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch und einer Gehirnerstütterung davon gekommen. Zuerst gab es hier wirklich die wildesten Spekulationen. Hier möchte ich mich übrigens auch persönlich bei den Fahrern bedanken, die an der Unfallstelle sofort geholfen haben.

Klar ist, dass wir 2008 nicht mehr Teams oder Fahrer zulassen können. 

Zusammenfassend möchte ich kurz folgendes Fazit zu 2006 ziehen:

1. Kritikpunkt: Zeitmessung -- keine Kommentar 
2. Kritikpunkt: WC Toiletten- zwar zusätzlich DIXI´s - aber war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes SCH**SE", also immer noch nicht optimal 
3. Kritkpunkt: Nudelparty - war sicher diesmal top 
4. Kritikpunkt: Treppe Emscher Str. -wurde - wenn auch noch nicht optimal überbaut 
5. Kritikpunkt: Zugang zur Wechselzone - Überquerung der Strecke - mit Brücken gelöst - wesentlich besser als im Vorjahr. 

Deshalb Wolli: verstehe ich Deine Argumentation auch nicht: Zum dritten Mal dabei und es wird immer schlechter...Sorry - dann sind wir wirklich der falsche Partner für Dich - und das meine ich nicht sarakastisch. Wenn ich bei einer Veranstaltung 3x unzufrieden war, würde ich das vierte Mal nicht mehr hinfahren. Da kann selbst ich nicht böse darüber sein.  


Abschließend nochmals vielen Dank für das Feedback.

Gruß


----------



## Rattlesnake (7. August 2007)

klmp77 schrieb:


> habt ihr auch den haibike carbon rahmen, korrektur, habt ihr auch die beiden haibike carbon rahmen-hälften gesehen?



Ziemlich genau sogar. Das Rad fuhr ein Fahrer von der MountainBike Zeitschrift, die neben uns im Fahrerlager campierten. Irgendwann kam er mit den 2 Teilen um die Ecke. Soviel wie ich mitbekommen habe ist ihm das Teil im Wiegetritt einfach auseinandergebrochen. Was genau passiert ist werden wir wohl in der nächsten MountainBike lesen dürfen.

Zeitnahme war sehr gut. Man sollte vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, eine 2. Transpondermessung irgendwo auf der Strecke zu postieren, um das Fahrerwechseln im Fahrerlager zu unterbinden. Konnte ich des Nachts am laufenden Band bei mehreren Teams in unserer Nachbarschaft beobachten. 

Ein individueller WLAN-Zugang zum Zeitnahmerechner wäre auch nicht schlecht. Dann könnte man seine Rundenzeiten und die Rangliste mit einem WLAN-fähigen Laptop live permanent beobachten.

Ansonsten war es einfach nur gut. 

Thomas


----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

Na das sind doch mal gute Worte vom Veranstallter !!!

ich kann Ihn verstehen ! 
wenn es kein Wasser, gibt laufen auch die Duschen nicht !! 

ich war garnicht duschen !!! wozu ?? bin doch in der nächsten Runde wieder versaut!

aber warum muß die Strecke Start/Ziel bis Ausfahrt des Platzes wirklich außenherum führen ?
warum nicht einfach ein "U" (aus sicht des Hügels) und außen herum auf ganzer Linie Wechselzone ? dann brauch keiner Brücken !!!  und der Sprecher (er war Gut) hat noch mehr Zeit alle zu benennen ! 
   - diese scheiß Brücken kosten doch ne schweine Kohle!?  -


----------



## KONI-DU (7. August 2007)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> Ein individueller WLAN-Zugang zum Zeitnahmerechner wäre auch nicht schlecht. Dann könnte man seine Rundenzeiten und die Rangliste mit einem WLAN-fähigen Laptop live permanent beobachten.
> 
> Ansonsten war es einfach nur gut.
> 
> Thomas



Das wäre doch mal was


----------



## Fungrisu (7. August 2007)

Tach zusammen,
ich kann das lachen nicht mehr sein lassen wenn ich lese Ã¼ber was sich hier einige aufregen.
Die Wechselzone war schon mal besser aber ich denke nachdem sie erweitert wurde war doch alles ok.
Kritik ist immer gut und wird auch bestimmt von Skyder angenommen aber man sollte auch wissen was man schreibt! Macht es doch erst mal besser!!!
Klar gibt es bei so einem Event immer Dinge die im âNACHHINEINâ verbessert werden kÃ¶nnen aber ich kann nur sagen das war das beste 24 Std. Rennen in Duisburg was es bis jetzt gab. Und wir vom Team 7Hills waren bei allen dabei.

Also macht weiter so und wir werden 2008 ein noch besseres 24 Std. Rennen erleben!

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## wogru (7. August 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich kann das lachen nicht mehr sein lassen wenn ich lese über was sich hier einige aufregen.
> Die Wechselzone war schon mal besser aber ich denke nachdem sie erweitert wurde war doch alles ok.
> Kritik ist immer gut und wird auch bestimmt von Skyder angenommen aber man sollte auch wissen was man schreibt! Macht es doch erst mal besser!!!
> ...


Da schließe ich mich doch an, war mein erstes 24h-Rennen, aber wirklich schlecht fand ich es nur an den Toiletten. Hatten unser Lager am Steinhallenplatz und da war ja das Dixi schnell unbrauchbar. Wenigstens habe ich es vergebens gesucht als ich es brauchte. Zum Glück gab es einen Insider, der hat mir den Weg zur einer öffentlichen Toilette in der Nähe beschrieben, was soll ich sagen: leer, keine Wartezeiten etc. 
@Skyder, ich gehe davon aus das euer Orga-Team weiß wo diese Toilette ist, ein Hinweisschild und die Dixis kann man sich sparen. Vom Steinhallenplatz keine 5 Minuten zu Fuß, mit dem Bike noch weniger.
Ansonsten habt ihr eine Klasse Veranstaltung gemacht und mir hat es richtig Spaß auf der Strecke gemacht !! Deswegen plane ich auch schon Dubai !!


----------



## skyder (7. August 2007)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> ...
> Zeitnahme war sehr gut. Man sollte vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, eine 2. Transpondermessung irgendwo auf der Strecke zu postieren, um das Fahrerwechseln im Fahrerlager zu unterbinden. Konnte ich des Nachts am laufenden Band bei mehreren Teams in unserer Nachbarschaft beobachten.
> 
> Ein individueller WLAN-Zugang zum Zeitnahmerechner wäre auch nicht schlecht. Dann könnte man seine Rundenzeiten und die Rangliste mit einem WLAN-fähigen Laptop live permanent beobachten.
> ...



Darüber haben wir mit Datasport schon gesprochen. 2008 wird die Wechselzone mit einer Zeitmessmatte enden, sodass jeder der ins Rennen geht zwingend über die Wechselzone muss.

WLAN- na wenn wir das Wasserproblem in den Griff bekommen, können wir das auch noch versuchen...   Die Zeiten waren übrigens permanent (mit UMTS) im Internet zu finden - auch während des Rennens..

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (7. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Wasserproblem




wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der alternative mobiles duschzelt der feuerwehr (wie in sundern z.b.) aus?oder wären das extreme mehrkosten?


----------



## skyder (7. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Na das sind doch mal gute Worte vom Veranstallter !!!
> 
> ich kann Ihn verstehen !
> wenn es kein Wasser, gibt laufen auch die Duschen nicht !!
> ...



Hört sich interessant an; kannst Du das nochmals genauer erklären?


----------



## skyder (7. August 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der alternative mobiles duschzelt der feuerwehr (wie in sundern z.b.) aus?oder wären das extreme mehrkosten?




Gute Idee, werden wir mal abklären; dann hätten wir das Duschproblem gemildert...

Gruß


----------



## klmp77 (7. August 2007)

@rattlesnake
schön zu hören, daß er selber noch damit um die ecke kam.
die krasse optik und die tatsache, daß das carbon-baukasten von 2 ordnern durch die wechselzone getragen wurde ließ schlimmeres vermuten.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2007)

und eine überdachung mit pavillons der wechselzone wär auch sinnvoll....egal ob bei regen oder hitze


----------



## Delgado (7. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> und eine überdachung mit pavillons der wechselzone wär auch sinnvoll....egal ob bei regen oder hitze



.... und Cheerleader oben Ohne .... kommt als Nächstes?

.... und Champus, Häppchen, Kaviar, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an; kannst Du das nochmals genauer erklären?



Natürlich finden alle toll wenn´s außen herumgeht (wie in der Formel 1 und der Boxengasse - oder in Assen )

Erklären : 
*Ein *- (Start/Ziel) *fahrt* und *Ausfahrt* (unter der Fußgängerbrücke) lagen doch fast nebeneinander !

wenn die Fahrer von der Strecke auf die Zielgerade kommen und durchfahren (wie gehabt) dann haben sie an der Stelle, wo diesmal die erweiterte Wechselzone war einen weiten 180´turn  - und Fahren so - wieder fast geradeaus (kleine Schikane) vom Platz runter ins Gelände! (gedrehtes "U")
in der Mitte (Insel min.5m breit (steht da nicht der riesen Betonklotz) könnten davor die Streckenverpflegung und darauf der Sprecher und die Rennleitung sitzen. Außen herum ist alles Wechselzone ! (klar Strecke wird 100m kürzer) der Platz wird aber etwas größer -  für die Kirmis  !!

das einzige was ich jetzt aus Düsseldrf nicht beurteilen kann sind die Bodenverhältnisse und ob da noch mehr im weg steht !

Der Sprecher - Du (Rennleitung) - die Verpfleger - die brauchen keine Brücke ! 
und zur Absperrung der Wechselzone reicht Flatterband ! weil doch meistens da Räder und Fahrer stehen kann kein Passant auf die Strecke !


----------



## Silent (7. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an; kannst Du das nochmals genauer erklären?


Vielleicht meint er so:
neue Strecke ist Grün eingezeichnet.


----------



## dirkli (7. August 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Spare mir alles zum Thema Nudeln, Veranstalter, Zeitnahme, sehe es wie die meisten Vorredner: grosses Lob und danke. Respekt von allen, die es wirklich beurteilen können was es heisst, so ein Ding in der "Pampa" auf die Beine zu stellen!

Als Langsamfahrer möchte ich aber mal die Kritik an einigen von den ach so tollen und perfekten Profis und Möchtegern-Profis loswerden: Wenn sich weiss angezogene (aber herrlich versüffte) Raser auf der Treppe mit dem Ruf "Platz da" und noch dem einen oder anderen Schimpfwort ein Überholmanöver verschaffen, dann kann ich im Nachhinein nur Glück wünschen, denn wenn ich als schneller Träger meines Rades nicht einen Moment so perplex gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn vom Rad getreten. Professionell natürlich!
Lieber Stephan, wenn Ihr Rundenabzug ankündigt, dann zieht das bitte zukünftig auch gnadenlos durch!

Ansonsten hatte ich wenig schlechte Erfahrungen; Wenn man rechts fährt kommt man mit den meisten gut klar, die sich mit einem "Links" ankündigen und vielleicht auch noch bedanken. Die ein oder zwei Fahrer, die mich auf dem Trail an den Wurzeln oder mal in der Schikane vor der kleinen Treppe vor mir hatten habens überlebt und hatten auch kein Problem damit. Dann macht man anschliessend auch gerne Platz.
Auch wenns mal eng wird und noch einer durchschiesst ist es ja kein Problem, wenn man ein bischen mit dem MTB zurechtkommt. 

Aber einige sind hier wohl auf der falschen Veranstaltung gewesen! Messt Euch doch bitte mit den richtig Starken wenn Ihr Euch für solche haltet aber dann bitte nicht hier unter uns Normalos!

Schönes Wochenende, super Veranstaltung, keep on bikin' !

Vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr

P.S.: Die WLAN-Sache ist einfacher als der Wasserdruck!!!  ;-)


----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er so:
> neue Strecke ist Grün eingezeichnet.



Er hat´s gezeigt - klar ich würd nur so nah wie möglich aneinander gehen ! wie gesagt 5m dazwischen reichen !


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2007)

die hab ich auch vermisst woher wusstest du delgado?
also schampus und häppchen hatten wir da...


----------



## Silent (7. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Er hat´s gezeigt - klar ich würd nur so nah wie möglich aneinander gehen ! wie gesagt 5m dazwischen reichen !


Dazwischen liegen aber mehr wie 5 m 
Liegt aber am Gelände und der Bebauung dort.
Im Prinzip würde die Strecke da entlang führen wo jetzt die Hüpfburg und der Stand von Watzup gestanden haben.


----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

Die haben doch dann hinten auf der Geraden am Tümpel umsomehr Platz !

Klar die Bebauung musß sicherlich umfahren werden - aber die Rennleitung und der Sprecher könnten darauf Ihren Platz finden !
also wenn das Nächstes Jahr so wird - dann dürfen wir aber mal von oben (Sprecher) zuschauen !! 
mann könnte sogar Nachts die Topleute von oben mit nem Scheinwerfer verfolgen ( beim Wechsel)


----------



## kimkra (7. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an; kannst Du das nochmals genauer erklären?



Ich denke er meint die Toiletten Container am Open Air Kino.

Zur Streckenführung: Wenn man wirklich ein U macht kann man es umlaufen und braucht die Strecke nicht zu kreuzen und man kommt zu den Waschräumen der Gärtnerei. Also keine Treppe und keine Rampe.

Zur Veranstaltung, viel viel besser wie in den Jahren davor.

Gruß Hans  ( die mit dem brennenden Oelfass )


----------



## skyder (7. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Er hat´s gezeigt - klar ich würd nur so nah wie möglich aneinander gehen ! wie gesagt 5m dazwischen reichen !



Guter Ansatz ; allerdings sind hier die Gärten (so nennt man den Bereich der im Anschluss an die Bühne folgt) im Weg. Kann nicht sagen, ob wir da soviel Platz haben, werde das aber beim nächsten Besuch in Duisburg mal abchecken. 

Gruß


----------



## kimkra (7. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz ; allerdings sind hier die Gärten (so nennt man den Bereich der im Anschluss an die Bühne folgt) im Weg. Kann nicht sagen, ob wir da soviel Platz haben, werde das aber beim nächsten Besuch in Duisburg mal abchecken.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

man kann die Strecke ( dort wo diesmal die ganzen Steine lagen ) hinführen und sofort wieder zurück. Somit kann man die Strecke dann umlaufen und käme sogar zu den Duschen in der Gärtnerei und man braucht keine Brücken und Treppen mehr. Der Expo Bereich kann bleiben wo er ist.

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

So und jetzt nochmal was ganz wichtiges !!

wie kann es sein das Rad am Ring und Focus 24h auf den gleichen Termin fallen ??? 

Habt ihr Sie noch alle ???
diese Worte sind an die Veranstallter gerichtet !!! 

wenn das nächstes Jahr wieder so kommt -sollte man zum Protest aufrufen - um beide Veranstalltungen zu beukotieren (wenn "beukotieren" so geschrieben wird)

ich möchte gerne nächtes Jahr beide fahren, bitte tut mir doch den gefallen !!!


----------



## Jane86 (7. August 2007)

Nein, wirds nicht! Was hältst du von "Boykott"?

Ton ist zwar unpassend, aber ein freundlicher Hinweis aus eine etwas andere Terminplanung vielleicht nicht verkehrt ... wobei der vorläufige Termin für Duisburg ja schon steht!


----------



## skyder (7. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> So und jetzt nochmal was ganz wichtiges !!
> 
> wie kann es sein das Rad am Ring und Focus 24h auf den gleichen Termin fallen ???
> 
> ...



Das war absolut unglücklich und von keinem der beiden Veranstalter gewollt. Wir hatten unseren Termin schon publiziert; unser Event u. Personalplanung abgeschlossen (hier sind einfach mehrere Termin wie eigene Events, Moderationen, Urlaub zu koordieren), als der Veranstalter von Rad am Ring uns im November anrief und sagte, er müssen mit seinem Termin (von September 2006) auf Anfang August gehen. Für die Terminverschiebung war wohl der Nürburgring mit einer Motorsport Veranstaltung schuld. Damit das nicht wieder vorkommt gibt es unseren Termin für 2008 ja jetzt schon: 08/09. August.


----------



## r19andre (7. August 2007)

Hi,
das wär ja geil. 24h Rad am Ring soll laut Mail vorraussichtlich Ende August sein.
Auch beide fahren wollen

Andre


----------



## KONI-DU (7. August 2007)

kimkra schrieb:


> Gruß Hans  ( die mit dem brennenden Oelfass )



....die eine wirklich geile Idee war  
Ihr lagt auf unserem Weg zur Wechselzone und das mit dem Fässchen war jedesmal ein geiler Anblick 

Zum Streckenvorschlag. Vielleicht hätte es gereicht, die Steinhaufen, links neben der Start/Ziel Gerade, wegzuräumen. Dann wäre es doch breit genug, um 2 Spuren zubauen.


----------



## kimkra (7. August 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....die eine wirklich geile Idee war
> Ihr lagt auf unserem Weg zur Wechselzone und das mit dem Fässchen war jedesmal ein geiler Anblick
> 
> Zum Streckenvorschlag. Vielleicht hätte es gereicht, die Steinhaufen, links neben der Start/Ziel Gerade, wegzuräumen. Dann wäre es doch breit genug, um 2 Spuren zubauen.





genau , eine Spur hin und direkt wieder zurück.

hans


----------



## wildsnoopy (7. August 2007)

Denke das war in diesem Jahr ein voll supie Event.  Bei so einer großen Sache ist es nun mal normal,das auch mal was nicht klappt oder an was nicht gedacht worden ist. Das Team von Skyder hat einfach nur eine super arbeit gemacht. Wer meint das er es besser könnte soll es doch mal versuchen .
Denke das wird dann enden wie die Titanic, es geht alles unter.
Wir werden zu 100% im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein,dann mit min.10 Team


----------



## Jane86 (7. August 2007)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage rein aus Interesse ... woher kommen die Streckenposten? Wer stellt die?


----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

na du bist ja ein schätzchen !!!

die zahlt Skyder vom Startgeld !!!( hoffentlich ohne SV Beiträge !! und mit pauschaler Steuer !)

ich glaub wenn du Ihn fragst ob du das mal machen kannst - hat er nichts dagegen und du kannst die anderen noch Briefen !!! bekommst sicher auch Geld dafür !!!

-------------------------------------------------------------
aber kann ja auch sein das du meinst - aus welchem Land ?
ich glaub aus Deutschland ! 
is ein Scherz - sei nicht böse !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> ... Damit das nicht wieder vorkommt gibt es unseren Termin für 2008 ja jetzt schon: 08/09. August.


Das klingt zusammen mit der Terminplanung am Nürburgring ja gar nicht schlecht. Das gibt dann noch nicht einmal eine Kollision mit dem "Schlaflos im Sattel" Rennen am 02/03.August 2008. Aber ob das kollidiert oder nicht, ist den Schlaflosbikern eh wurscht.


Kelme - weitermachen


----------



## dirkli (8. August 2007)

Jane86 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage rein aus Interesse ... woher kommen die Streckenposten? Wer stellt die?



Es gibt manche Dinge, die wollen wir gar nicht wissen....

Zumindest hatte ich dieses Jahr im Dunkeln keine Angst mehr vor Ihnen  
Das war schon echter Fortschritt....wenn ich so an letztes Jahr an die Spitzkehre denke.....


----------



## wogru (8. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> ... Damit das nicht wieder vorkommt gibt es unseren Termin für 2008 ja jetzt schon: 08/09. August.


Aaaaah nein, das geht nicht  Da will mein Bruder heiraten  
He außerdem wäre es dann Freitag/Samstag !!


----------



## rothrunner (8. August 2007)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

ich benötige für einen Pressebericht ein Bild mit der mächtigen, beleuchteten
Stahlkulisse bei Nacht. Wenn möglich sollte auch noch ein oder mehrere Biker/innen darauf zu sehen sein!!!!!

Wenn ihr mir ein Bild zur Verfügungstellt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!!!!!
Mail : [email protected] 

Wenn gewünscht mit Quellenangabe!!

THX!!!!!!!


----------



## skyder (8. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Aaaaah nein, das geht nicht  Da will mein Bruder heiraten
> He außerdem wäre es dann Freitag/Samstag !!




Tja bin wohl immer noch nicht wach??? Natürlich 9/10. August; Dein Bruder soll einfach eine Woche später heiraten; dann bist Du sicher wieder fit....


----------



## Der Toni (8. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> na du bist ja ein schätzchen !!!
> 
> die zahlt Skyder vom Startgeld !!!( hoffentlich ohne SV Beiträge !! und mit pauschaler Steuer !)
> 
> ...



schätzken, woher weißt du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jane86 (8. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> na du bist ja ein schätzchen !!!
> 
> die zahlt Skyder vom Startgeld !!!( hoffentlich ohne SV Beiträge !! und mit pauschaler Steuer !)
> 
> ich glaub wenn du Ihn fragst ob du das mal machen kannst - hat er nichts dagegen und du kannst die anderen noch Briefen !!! bekommst sicher auch Geld dafür !!!



Oh, sehr witzig! Alter Scherzkeks, was?

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, woher die kommen ... ob die in irgendeiner Weise wissen, was sie tun, oder quasi von der Wohnzimmercouch abkommandiert werden.

Und bevor das jem. falsch versteht: Nein, ich beschwere mich hiermit nicht über die Streckenposten. Ich hatte nämlich keinerlei Probleme mit ihnen!!! Es ist wirklich reines Interesse, auf welchem Wege man an den Job "Streckenposten" kommt. (Aber ich fahre auch 2008 lieber wieder als mich an die Strecke zu stellen.)


----------



## Der Toni (8. August 2007)

Mit den dem Pärchen an der DAV Hütte (dort, wo nachts die Friedhoflämpchen leuchteten) habe ich geredet. Sie machen das ehrenamtlich.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. August 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht -

Der Beruf " Streckenposten" Ausbildung 2,5 Jahre nur an Wochenenden !

spaß beiseite !
natürlich kommen die von einer Schule oder Studenten oder auch Arge - von ner Zeitarbeitsfirma ??

ernst war: - wenn Fahrer diese briefen hätte Skyder sicher nix dagegen !

ich denke diese haben einmal 4h Vorbesprechung auf den Job - außerdem werden sie sicher noch zu anderen Aufgaben herangezogen ! (Aufbau - Abbau)  die gehören dann zu Team Skyder !

wenn ich die Veranstalltung jetzt lieben würde - ich aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht fahren könnte - würd ich auch anfragen ob ich dabei sein kann ??


----------



## Re-spekt (8. August 2007)

Ehrenamtlich - und ohne Entgeld  -ist aber noch ein Unterschied !

(man wäscht ja auch nicht Ehrenamtlich jemand anders das Auto) !!

aber hätte ich nicht gedacht - das Skyder diese nicht bezahlt !!! (z.b. pauschale Aufwandsentschädigung)

(aber vielleicht kommen sie auch von der freiwilligen Feuerwehr / THW / RK)

komm Skyder schreib mal den Dank an die Streckenposten für die gute Arbeit.


----------



## wogru (8. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Tja bin wohl immer noch nicht wach??? Natürlich 9/10. August; Dein Bruder soll einfach eine Woche später heiraten; dann bist Du sicher wieder fit....


Wenn ich nicht wieder der Startfahrer sein muss, könnte ich von der Hochzeit gleich zum Rennen kommen, könnte Kuchen mitbringen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wieder der Startfahrer sein muss, könnte ich von der Hochzeit gleich zum Rennen kommen, könnte Kuchen mitbringen


Du hast doch gar keinen Bruder!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (8. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar keinen Bruder!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Das wäre schön !! Aber den seine Kontakte brauche ich jetzt bei der Suche nach einem Sponsor für Dubai !!


----------



## skyder (8. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Ehrenamtlich - und ohne Entgeld  -ist aber noch ein Unterschied !
> 
> (man wäscht ja auch nicht Ehrenamtlich jemand anders das Auto) !!
> 
> ...



Hi!

Da wir eine Agentur sind - also kein eingetragener Verein -gibt es in Duisburg keine ehrenamtlichen Helfer - im Sinne von kostenlos. Alle müssen und werden bezahlt - und zwar nicht zu knapp- (Streckenposten vom Automobilclub Rhein Ruhr, DRK, Auf u. Abbau usw., Catering, Verpflegung, Team SKYDER, Team Dilari..ect.).

Aber dafür machen Sie alle u.M. nach einen guten Job. Deshalb ist es das auch wert! 



Gruß


----------



## Der böse Wolf (8. August 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da wir eine Agentur sind - also kein eingetragener Verein -gibt es in Duisburg keine ehrenamtlichen Helfer - im Sinne von kostenlos. Alle müssen und werden bezahlt - und zwar nicht zu knapp- (Streckenposten vom Automobilclub Rhein Ruhr, DRK, Auf u. Abbau usw., Catering, Verpflegung, Team SKYDER, Team Dilari..ect.).
> 
> ...




Die Helfer sind schon ehrenamtlich, allerdings in Ihren jeweiligen Hilfsorganisationen. Die Organisationen wiederum werden von Skyder bezahlt.
So lief's bei mir bei den Johanitern immer. So finanzieren sich die Hilfsorganisationen unter anderem.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. August 2007)

Das ist mehr als in Ordnung, 
denn wenn fÃ¼r alle diese Helfer   SoVerB / LSt. / BG u.s.w. gezahlt werden sollte - kÃ¶nnte man diese Veranstalltung nicht fÃ¼r Durchschnittl. 80â¬
pro Fahrer durchfÃ¼hren !

Na doch schÃ¶n zu lesen ! (guter Job Skyder )

aber noch ein kl. Tip - schau doch ob du das THW zur Streckenbeleuchtung (an den gefÃ¤hrlichen Stellen) an Bord bekommst ! (die haben Ihren Dienst meiÃt Samstag -Sonntag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (8. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...
> aber noch ein kl. Tip - schau doch ob du das THW zur Streckenbeleuchtung (an den gefährlichen Stellen) an Bord bekommst ! (die haben Ihren Dienst meißt Samstag -Sonntag)



Wenn jetzt noch das THW mit machen soll dann kostet es aber auch wieder ein paar Euro mehr. Wenn jeder vernünftiges Licht am Bike hat, z.B. vom Sponsor Sigma, ist zusätzliches Licht nicht nötig. Da wären reflektierende Flatterbänder um Pöller etc. besser. Also ich bin mit meiner Beleutung ausgekommen, damit war es hell genug. Es reicht natürlich nicht das Aldi-Sonderangebot für ein 24h-Rennen.


----------



## Ralf Breuer (8. August 2007)

mal was ganz anderes...........
kennt jemand von euch Quellen, wo Fotos (außer die vom Sportografen) von einem der vielen Fotografen zu finden sind ?


----------



## wogru (8. August 2007)

Beiträge lesen kann ich da nur empfehlen !! Teilweise werden sie gerade ins Netz gestellt, teilweise sind sie schon vorhanden. 
Meine sind in meiner Galerie hier im Forum, dann gibt es welche bei www.duisburger-biker.de usw. !!


----------



## canno-range (8. August 2007)

Die Fotos von Sportograf sollen ja Dienstag Abend im Netz sein. Da müssen wir uns ja noch fast ne ganze Woche gedulden


----------



## skyder (8. August 2007)

canno-range schrieb:


> Die Fotos von Sportograf sollen ja Dienstag Abend im Netz sein. Da müssen wir uns ja noch fast ne ganze Woche gedulden




Sportografen:

Nein, sollten schon gestern im Netz sein; wird wohl noch ein paar Stunden dauern; die Jungs und Mädels um Tom und Eddie arbeiten fieberhaft an der Präsentation. Also einfach heute abend mal auf der Website vorbeischauen..


----------



## Ralf Breuer (8. August 2007)

danke.....bin auch schon fündig geworden.
ich habe während des Rennens auch ein Kamerateam wahr genommen....
weiß jemand wo ich die Aufnahmen finde ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Das wäre schön !! Aber den seine Kontakte brauche ich jetzt bei der Suche nach einem Sponsor für Dubai !!


Sponsor für Dubai???  
Wenn wir unsere Zeiten als 2er-Team halten können, wären wir in Duisburg immerhin 4. bei den 2er-Teams overall geworden. Das sind doch Argumente!  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Nimm' mich mit nach Dubai! Dann behaupte ich auch nie wieder, du hättest keinen Bruda!!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (8. August 2007)

Vielleicht sind das diese Aufnahmnen

MfG


----------



## wogru (8. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Sponsor für Dubai???
> Wenn wir unsere Zeiten als 2er-Team halten können, wären wir in Duisburg immerhin 4. bei den 2er-Teams overall geworden. Das sind doch Argumente!
> 
> Ride On!
> ...



Also ich kann die Zeiten halten !! Beim großen alten Mann des Radsports bin ich mir da nicht so sicher !! 
Dubai-Planung läuft übrigens für ein 4er-Mixed-Team. Wir sind schon 3 wenn nicht irgendwo eine Luftblase dabei ist. Was dringend fehlt ist ein Sponsor oder 2 oder 3 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurphysLaw (8. August 2007)

Fotos bei Sportograf sind online!
46 Bilder für 14,99 Euro ist mal echt ein fairer Preis.


----------



## Tib (8. August 2007)

MurphysLaw schrieb:


> Fotos bei Sportograf sind online!
> 46 Bilder für 14,99 Euro ist mal echt ein fairer Preis.



...dank deiner meldung ist der Server jetzt wegen überlastung nicht mehr erreichbar. ;-)

übrigens: wenn man sich seine fotos aus denn 95% der fotos "ohne Startnummer" stundenlang heraussuchen darf, wird's ohne "flat" leider extrem teuer (und zeitaufwändig). :-(

Tib

PS: soll keine beschwerde sein. ich hätte nur keine lust zigtausend fotos mit startnummern verschlagworten zu müssen um damit mein geld zu verdienen.


----------



## MurphysLaw (8. August 2007)

Tib schrieb:


> ...dank deiner meldung ist der Server jetzt wegen überlastung nicht mehr erreichbar. ;-)



Darum hab ich es ja auch erst gepostet, nachdem ich mir meine Bilder bestellt habe 



> übrigens: wenn man sich seine fotos aus denn 95% der fotos "ohne Startnummer" stundenlang heraussuchen darf, wird's ohne "flat" leider extrem teuer (und zeitaufwändig). :-(



Das stimmt natürlich. Ich kann mich aber nicht beklagen, da ich mit meiner Startnummer 46 Bilder aufgelistet bekomme. Durch die tausend Fotos ohne Zuordnung habe ich mich auch nicht geklickt, obwohl es eigene Bilder ja bei der "flat" kostenlos dazugegeben hätte.

Insgesamt ist es meiner Meinung nach jedoch immer noch ein guter Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.

Nein, ich arbeite nicht für den Laden und habe auch sonst nichts mit denen zu tun.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (8. August 2007)

PS: soll keine beschwerde sein. ich hätte nur keine lust zigtausend fotos mit startnummern verschlagworten zu müssen um damit mein geld zu verdienen.[/QUOTE]

ich auch nicht, bei uns sind so 5000 Fotos die gut geworden sind, aber das aussortieren ist schon ziemlich zeitintensiv, von unserem Team geht da erkennen wir uns sofort, aber nach nummern suchen dauert, aber ich bin dabei


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. August 2007)

Hey, nen echt guten Job haben die Jungs da gemacht. 58 Bilder von mir. Danke Eddie.
Wer mal enen Blick wagen möchte: StN 2033a


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...
> aber noch ein kl. Tip - schau doch ob du das THW zur Streckenbeleuchtung (an den gefährlichen Stellen) an Bord bekommst ! (die haben Ihren Dienst meißt Samstag -Sonntag)



Nicht wirklich, oder ?


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (8. August 2007)

Warum nicht ? THW kostet nicht viel !!!

fand das mit dem eigenen Licht nur bedingt gut !
2x fast ein Unfall - allein in die Botanik !
weil das Licht am Rad immer nur in Lenkrichtung leuchtet- man aber auch abbiegen muß !


----------



## Jane86 (8. August 2007)

So etwas solltest du einem SIS-Anhänger nur nicht sagen  !

Fand im übrigen auch, dass die Beleuchtung ausreichend war. Kann man das Nachtfahren ja gleich sein lassen, wenn man eh überall Lämpchen aufstellt. Der Landschaftspark leuchtet doch sowieso schon genug!

Ach, und gegen Licht in Lenkrichtung hilft eine Helmlampe!


----------



## wogru (9. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Warum nicht ? THW kostet nicht viel !!!
> 
> fand das mit dem eigenen Licht nur bedingt gut !
> 2x fast ein Unfall - allein in die Botanik !
> weil das Licht am Rad immer nur in Lenkrichtung leuchtet- man aber auch abbiegen muß !


Es hätte vielleicht geholfen vor dem Rennen mal im Dunkeln seinen Lieblingstrail zu fahren, da hättest du gemerkt das Licht am Lenker nicht so wichtig ist und man besser mit Köpfchen arbeitet


----------



## pseudosportler (9. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Warum nicht ? THW kostet nicht viel !!!
> 
> fand das mit dem eigenen Licht nur bedingt gut !
> 2x fast ein Unfall - allein in die Botanik !
> weil das Licht am Rad immer nur in Lenkrichtung leuchtet- man aber auch abbiegen muß !



Schon einmal ne Helmlampe getestet, dan hast du das Licht da wo du hin schaust, aber bei der Strecke nicht wierklich erforderlich, man kennt die Strecke doch vom Tag her recht gut.
Vieleicht auch mal öfters in Winter ein Nightride im Wald machen, danach wird dir die Strecke in Duisburg bei Nacht recht einfach vorkommen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## bikegeissel (9. August 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Schon einmal ne Helmlampe getestet, dan hast du das Licht da wo du hin schaust, aber bei der Strecke nicht wierklich erforderlich, man kennt die Strecke doch vom Tag her recht gut.
> Vieleicht auch mal öfters in Winter ein Nightride im Wald machen, danach wird dir die Strecke in Duisburg bei Nacht recht einfach vorkommen.



 Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht...
In einem befreundeten Team fuhr ein Nachtblinder mit, der hat einfach ab Dunkelheit das Fahren verweigert. So ginge es natürlich auch


----------



## brussels*sprouts (9. August 2007)

Wer hat denn noch Fotos gemacht, außer die von Sportograf? Es war doch noch ein Fototeam unterwegs, die haben auch Visitenkarten verteilt...


----------



## Re-spekt (9. August 2007)

grundsätzlich habt ihr da schon Recht ! Helmlampe + Nachttraining

mein ja nur das externe Licht - für die gefährlichste Stelle und vielleicht die Wechselzone oder wo Zuschauer an einer nahen Stelle auch nachts zuschauen können und von ihern bekannten erkannt werden !

Kumpel von mir, der mit Radfahren nix zu tun hat, war gegen 2uhr da - hat uns/mich nicht gefunden - ist dann nach ner 1h wieder gefahren!

Licht an der überdachten Stelle- dann würden Zuschauer auch trocken stehen


----------



## KILROY (9. August 2007)

...washabenwirfüreinglückmitdemwettergehabt.....

Und überhaupt: es war richtig gut, kein Grund zur Klage oder zum Erbsenzählen.
2008 geht's weiter, ich freue mich schon drauf.

Dank an Skyder & sein Team von mir & meinem Team.


----------



## Fungrisu (9. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> grundsätzlich habt ihr da schon Recht ! Helmlampe + Nachttraining
> 
> mein ja nur das externe Licht - für die gefährlichste Stelle und vielleicht die Wechselzone



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du gewechselt hast aber die Wechselzone war doch beleuchtet  
Treppe und Downhill vom Bahndamm auch also hör das   auf und fang an für das nächst Jahr zu trainieren


----------



## Re-spekt (9. August 2007)

ich jammer oder mecker nicht !

ich hatte jetzt gerade ne Menge geschreiben - mal die Rechtschreibprüfung angeklickt - alles weg ! soll wohl heißen ich hab ******* geschrieben !

aber mein letzter Satz - den wiederhol ich !!!

Ich will angefeuert werden (auch in der Nacht selbst wenns regent) ich will auf einer Public View Wand zu sehen sein ! !!

das sind Träume ! da staunst du  "Jörg"  wir sind fast gleich alt / schnell) also solltest mich verstehen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (9. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich jammer oder mecker nicht !
> 
> das sind Träume ! da staunst du  "Jörg"  wir sind fast gleich alt / schnell) also solltest mich verstehen können!



Ich weiß nicht wie alt und wie schnell du bist das spielt aber auch keine Rolle.
Ich meine auch nicht dich persönlich!
Das ist nun mal ein 24 Std. Rennen und da wird es nun mal irgendwann dunkel und das weiß doch jeder ODER?!
Eine gute Vorbereitung bzw. Planung für ein solches Rennen ist sehr wichtig und wer das nicht getan hat ist selber schuld und soll nachher nicht die Fehler beim Veranstalter suchen!
Ich finde es sehr bemerkenswert was hier abgeht was dem Veranstalter alles vorgeworfen wird.
Bis auf die Toiletten und die div. nicht gepolsterten Pfosten war das für mich eine geile Veranstaltung. Und wir sind schon seit dem ersten 24 Std. von Duisburg dabei.
Und wir werden auch nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2007)

> washabenwirfüreinglückmitdemwettergehabt


...
Wahrlich ein segen, ich möchte gar nicht wissen was auf den Koksbehältern bei nässe für eine rutscherei und schleicherei abgeht.


----------



## Re-spekt (9. August 2007)

ich werd auch kommen ! (see you)

P.S. würd mich freuen wenn mehr Zuschauer kommen würden !!


----------



## tedeschino (9. August 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand Bilder von der 8er Siegerehrung?
Gruß


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2007)

> P.S. würd mich freuen wenn mehr Zuschauer kommen würden !!



Dann gründe doch einen Duisburg 24 H Fanclub.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. August 2007)

Wir, Team WoTi waren wieder begeistert und sind nächstes Jahr als 2er wieder mit dabei, unser Ziel dann 66+ Runden, 
das mit den WC war wieder nicht so gut, ich habe aber mitbekommen das diese Sontag so gegen 6 Uhr geleert wurden und das war unser change, alles sauber hat gut gerochen  , 
frühstück war auch super, Nudelparty besser als letztes Jahr, uns hats gefallen,
Platzeinteilung fand ich besser als letztes Jahr vor allem das von den Ordnern auch auf die einhaltung geachtet wurde, ja wir hatten auch 5 qm mehr aber das war ok  
da diese Jahr mein Partner gestartet ist kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, fand die aufteilung ganz ok, und Stau am DownHill war doch ok, ist doch die erste Runde,
dann mein einsatz, zwei 18er und eine 19er Runden, beim 2 mal eine 18er und zwei 20er Runden, natürlich viel zu schnell angefangen und schon Krämpfe bekommen, diese hatte ich dann noch bis 2 Uhr, 2 Runden waren immer ok aber die 3te war die Hölle, dank Magnesium gings ab 2 Uhr wieder aber Rundenzeiten waren nur noch so 22er Zeiten (oder schlechter) möglich, da habe ich mich über die ersten 6 Runden geärgert, im training waren 10 Runden a 20er Zeit kein Problem aber wenn man es zu schnell angeht wir man halt bestraft,zum Schluß hatte jeder 31 Runden, hat für Platz 23 gereicht (Ziel waren 32 Runden wäre dann Platz 18 geworden)
nächstes Jahr wird alles besser  
mein Fazit; super Wochenende gehabt, meine grenzen kennengelernt, das MTB verflucht aber total glücklich im Ziel und nächstes Jahr wieder als 2er dabei, ich fands wieder geil
und das beste meiner Frau die als Betreuerin mit war hats super gefallen, sie will nächstes Jahr auch schon Freitags mitkommen und sie will mit mir die Runde in den nächsten Tagen abfahren  so solls sein


----------



## Felixxx (9. August 2007)

Nachdem ich nun auch meine Fotos von Sportograf gesehen habe - super Event, für meine Bedürfnisse top organisiert  und mal 'ne richtig gute Fototruppe engagiert - klasse!!!

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Jane86 (9. August 2007)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - super Fotos dabei! Hoffentlich übernimmt Sportograf das im nächsten Jahr wieder!!!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei - wenn auch in anderer Konstellation !


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. August 2007)

letztes Jahr hätten wir mit unsern 62 Runden Platz 9 erreicht, dieses Jahr sind 62 Runden Platz 23, in der 2er Wertung
auch wenn alle über die Strecke und die Veranstaltung meckern, sind doch ziemlich viele schnelle und starke Teams dieses Jahr dabei gewesen
so schlecht kanns in Duisburg also nicht sein wenn die alle kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (9. August 2007)

jep! sportograf - super!  92 bilder für 15+5 euro- sofort bestellt! 
21h leiden dokumentiert....


----------



## wogru (9. August 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Bilder von der 8er Siegerehrung?
> Gruß



Ihr seit erster geworden ? Schade, hatte Videoaufnahmen von der Siegerehrung, aber der Filmer hat irgendwie nach dem 2.Platz (seine Jungs) aufgehört. Danach gab es nur noch etwas shake hands und Abmarsch von der Bühne. Werde die bewegten Bilder aber noch einmal kontrollieren.


----------



## Jane86 (9. August 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> letztes Jahr hätten wir mit unsern 62 Runden Platz 9 erreicht, dieses Jahr sind 62 Runden Platz 23, in der 2er Wertung
> auch wenn alle über die Strecke und die Veranstaltung meckern, sind doch ziemlich viele schnelle und starke Teams dieses Jahr dabei gewesen


Aber hallo, dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Unser Team war insgesamt gesehen meiner Ansicht nach auch flotter als im letzten Jahr - aber WESENTLICH schlechter platziert. Naja, nur nicht entmutigen lassen!


----------



## Fungrisu (9. August 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Bilder von der 8er Siegerehrung?
> Gruß



Guckst du hier!!!

Foto Siegerehrung 8er

Gruß Jörg


----------



## wogru (9. August 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Guckst du hier!!!
> 
> Foto Siegerehrung 8er
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Ich glaube er meinte die 8er Männer-Wertung, aber das Bild gefällt mir auch viel besser !! Wir stehen zwar nur ganz links, aber immerhin oben auf der Bühne !!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. August 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Guckst du hier!!!
> 
> Foto Siegerehrung 8er
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Geiles Team da links auf dem Bild!  
(die anderen natürlich auch!)  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (9. August 2007)

Weiß jemand wie lange die Bild-Lieferung beim Sportografen dauert ?
hat schon jemand Bilder ?


----------



## tedeschino (9. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte die 8er Männer-Wertung, aber das Bild gefällt mir auch viel besser !! Wir stehen zwar nur ganz links, aber immerhin oben auf der Bühne !!



Ja, ich meine die 8er Herren Wertung


----------



## canno-rangina (9. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Geiles Team da links auf dem Bild!
> (die anderen natürlich auch!)
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



*... und erst das team auf der rechten Seite!  
attack *


----------



## thto (9. August 2007)

meiner meinung nach wieder sehr gelungen ! sportograf hat einige super pics geschossen !


----------



## KONI-DU (9. August 2007)

Von uns dann auch nochmal ein riesen Lob an die Sportogarfen  
Top Bilder - Top Service   

Welchen Trick gab es denn, um bei der Stadtmeisterschaft (Duisburger) gewertet zu werden  


Gruß

Carsten


----------



## dinablo (9. August 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Von uns dann auch nochmal ein riesen Lob an die Sportogarfen
> Top Bilder - Top Service
> 
> Welchen Trick gab es denn, um bei der Stadtmeisterschaft (Duisburger) gewertet zu werden
> ...


Ganz einfach: mehr als die Hälfte Deiner Mannschaft muss aus Duisburg kommen.
Gruß
Dinablo


----------



## KONI-DU (9. August 2007)

Wir kommen alle aus Duisburg !?!?!?

Ich habe ca. 200 Fotos von uns ins Netz gestellt. Wer Interesse hat und eventuell die org. Bilder haben möchte, bitte eine kurze PN oder Mail. LINK


----------



## Re-spekt (9. August 2007)

Hallo Koni-DU,
schöne Fotos - teils besser als beim Fotograf - war bestimmt auch einer ?

hab uns auch gefunden - beim Wechsel ! 78  80  81  110  111  114 !

gute Nacht !


----------



## Jane86 (9. August 2007)

Für die Duisburger Stadtmeisterschaft konnte man sich bei der Startnr.-Ausgabe melden. Wurde unter anderem in den FAQs erklärt ...


----------



## Leinetiger (10. August 2007)

Ich kann fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookie1 (10. August 2007)

au weh,
ich bin von alpträumen geplagt meines wohlverdienten schlafes beraubt worden.
ständig bin ich mit meinem rad mit karacho gegen eine wand gefahren
*poff*
und immer wieder
*poff*

ansonsten war es auch für mich ein gelungenes rennwe ! ;-)


----------



## pseudosportler (10. August 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Ich kann fliegen



Bist ja auch am mir vorbeigeflogen, mit fahren hatte das ja nicht viel zu tun  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Coman (10. August 2007)

Habe ein paar Fotos vom 24 Stunden Rennen auf unsere Homepage gepackt.Viel Spass beim ansehen.   www.bocholter-bande.de


----------



## schlupp (10. August 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand Bild von dem zerfallenen Rad vom MTB Redakteur?

Bitte posten!


So long
Schlupp


----------



## wogru (10. August 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Bild von dem zerfallenen Rad vom MTB Redakteur?
> 
> Bitte posten!
> 
> ...



Schreib doch dem MTB-Magazin ´ne Mail, die sollen es in der nächsten Ausgabe zeigen, so als Poster !!


----------



## klmp77 (10. August 2007)

nur in meinem kopf, aber da hat es sich eingebrannt.
ich werde nie formel 1 fahren, so wie der rahmen aussah ist das lebensgefährlich!


----------



## schlupp (10. August 2007)

was für Bike war es?


----------



## easymtbiker (10. August 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> was für Bike war es?



es sah nach einem carbon- klapprad aus,bei dem das scharnier fehlt!


----------



## pseudosportler (10. August 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> was für Bike war es?



Habe von einen Haibike gehört, habe vor 2 Wochen in Wetter schon einmal jemanden mit einen 2 geteilten Haicarbonrahmen gesehen, stand aber noch in keiner MTB-Bravo das Hai Carbonklappräder baut, die sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren, von wegen immer Aktuel   .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (10. August 2007)

Hai End...
Zitat aus dem Test "Bike" 10/06
eine kleine Sensation: Der "End" Rahmen bringt den besten Wert, der je im BIKE-Labor gemessen wurde "
Hier wurde der Wert steifigkeit zum Gewicht gemessen, somit ist dieses Rad das Steifste das es bei diesem Gewicht jemeils gab ! Somit wurde sogar das Scott Scale LTD geschlagen !


----------



## piekasoe (10. August 2007)

war sportograf die einzige Fotoagentur?


----------



## Thomas (11. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein paar Links entfernt.
Gegen einzelne Fotos hat Sportograf sicher nichts einzuwenden - bei 3000 Stück sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (11. August 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe hier ein paar Links entfernt.
> Gegen einzelne Fotos hat Sportograf sicher nichts einzuwenden - bei 3000 Stück sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus...
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



auch dagegen können die nichts haben, öffentliche Veranstaltung, jeder darf Fotos machen wir dürfen nur kein Geld nehmen, diese Diskusion gabe es letztes Jahr schon und da hat sich der Fotograf und der Veranstalter entschuldigt, 
finde es schade das die links einfach entfernt werden


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (11. August 2007)

FÜR ALLE wer die Links möchte PM an mich, 
die denen ich schon Bilder geschickt habe, die links bekommt ihr auch noch zugeschickt,

hier der Link zu den Fotos vom Team WoTi, (da hat ja wohl keiner was dagegen)
http://picasaweb.google.de/MTBRennen/TeamWoTi


----------



## schlupp (11. August 2007)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Hai End...
> Zitat aus dem Test "Bike" 10/06
> eine kleine Sensation: Der "End" Rahmen bringt den besten Wert, der je im BIKE-Labor gemessen wurde "
> Hier wurde der Wert steifigkeit zum Gewicht gemessen, somit ist dieses Rad das Steifste das es bei diesem Gewicht jemeils gab ! Somit wurde sogar das Scott Scale LTD geschlagen !



Mich beruhigt es, dass es mal einen von den "Verantwortlichen" für diesen STW Wahn geworfen hat und ihm dabei aber hoffentlich nichts passiert ist.  SO merkt man vielleicht mal, wo das alles hinführen kann. 

Und was die Steifigkeit angeht: Steif bedeutet bei Carbon Rahmen gleichzeitig auch immer Spröde - und je spröder ein Rahmen ist, desto eher "platzt" er wenn eine Belastung auf ihn wirkt, die einfach nicht mehr absorbiert werden kann. Grund dafür ist immer das Verhältniss verschiedener Faserarten und Materialsorten.
Ich denke jeder hat schon mal in seiner "Laufbahn" ein Geodreieck oder Plastiklineal in der Schule beim Spielen zerbrochen. Das ist ungefähr der selbe effekt.

So das war jetzt mein Wort zum Sonntag ;-). Aber das musste einfach mal raus, sonst wäre ich geplatzt....

So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-blog.de (14. August 2007)

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder vom 24h Rennen im Duisburger Landschaftpark auf meiner Seite...

die Team internen Photos hab ich mal rausgelassen


----------



## Pif (15. August 2007)

Ich suche eine gute Beleuchtung für Nachtfahrten und ich denke nach einem 24h Rennen sollten ja viele Erfahrungen mit Licht gemacht haben ) Preisklasse um die 150, ist da außer Sigma Mirage eine Alternative vorhanden?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (15. August 2007)

Die LED-Lampe von Busch+Müller(IXON Speed) ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut. Diese gibts schon für ca.100Euronen! 18 Lux bei 10 Stunden Brenndauer und zudem hat sie ein wunderbares weißes Licht, was auf jeden Fall bei der  Mirage nicht der Fall war.

MfG


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. August 2007)

Pif schrieb:


> Ich suche eine gute Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Nachtfahrten und ich denke nach einem 24h Rennen sollten ja viele Erfahrungen mit Licht gemacht haben ) Preisklasse um die 150â¬, ist da auÃer Sigma Mirage eine Alternative vorhanden?



The Tretschwein hat ne Nightmare gebraucht zu verkaufen. Da wÃ¼rd ich mal fragen, was er dafÃ¼r haben mÃ¶chte. Ansonsten gibt's noch Marwi Leuchten, da halte ich mit Abstand mehr von, als von der Mirage. Ne LED fÃ¼r 100,-, die 10 Stunden hÃ¤lt klingt auf keinen Fall Nightride tauglich. Allemal fÃ¼r den Kurs in Duisburg.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Der bÃ¶se Wolf

PS: Im Elektronikforum gibt es einige Freds Sigma vs. Marwi. Wenn Du die Selbstbauspammer ignorierst bekommst Du da auch Kaufempfehlungen...


----------



## UniTy (16. August 2007)

bei uns auf der Page gibt es auch noch einige Fotos zum Event guck mal vorbei unter Fotogallerie Events 2007 www.unitybikes.de


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2007)

Frage zur Beleuchtung - warum sollte ein Mountainbike-Scheinwerfer eine Leuchtdauer von über 10 Stunden haben ??

kenn nur wenige die über 10 Stunden durch die Nacht fahern können mit 2 Gründen :
a. meißtens sind die Nächte nicht so lang ! 
b. nur wenige Fahrer können länger treten -  wenn doch   - tritt automatisch Satz eins in Kraft ! 

also Leuchtdauer über 4-6 St. werden eigentlich nicht benötigt !
aber keiner sagt es den Herstellern ! leider!
P:S: die größte Nummer kam von Sigma - mit dem Bleiakku als Platzhalter der Trinkflasch - ich kann keine 2 Stunden durch die Nacht rasen ohne zu trinken - aber genug Licht auf der Suche nach ner Quelle !

die Ideale Lösung wäre (für alle CC(XC) - XM - T  Fahrer) eine 3 Fach LED mit 8-10 Stunden zur Grundbeleuchtung (Leúchtweite bis 5 Meter) und eine zentrale Halogen - die per Lenkerschalter
zugeschaltet wird (bei kontinuierlicher Leuchtdauer bis 1,5 h und 10 Meter)
so das bei gemischter Fahrweise eine durschnittliche Dauer von 4-5 Stunden erwartet werden kann !


----------



## DerAlex (16. August 2007)

Ich hatte ne Sigma PowerLED Limited Edition. 
Das sind zwei PowerLED Lampen mit zwei NiPacks und Rücklicht. Eine am Lenker und eine am Helm. Die maximale Leutdauer soll auch länger als die Nacht sein. In der hellen Einstellung sind sie hell! 
Mehr braucht man für eine Strecke wie Duisburg nicht.
Eine PowerLED hätte wahrscheinlich auch genügt. Der einzige Nachteil einer einzelnen PowerLED ist, dass die Lampe hat aber einen etwas engen Lichtkegel hat.


----------



## Blenni (16. August 2007)

Da ja die Wintersaison vor der Tür steht hab ich auf meiner Internetseite mal meine Versuche dokumentiert. Mein Licht besteht aus zwei Seoul-LEDs und einem Camcorderakku. Hat in Duisburg gut ausgeleuchtet.
Bei Fragen kann ich gerne helfen.

Klickst Du hier


----------



## Rattlesnake (17. August 2007)

Pif schrieb:


> Ich suche eine gute Beleuchtung für Nachtfahrten und ich denke nach einem 24h Rennen sollten ja viele Erfahrungen mit Licht gemacht haben ) Preisklasse um die 150, ist da außer Sigma Mirage eine Alternative vorhanden?



Ich hätte da auch noch ne gebrauchte Nightmare zu verkaufen.
Bei Interesse -> PN

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## wogru (20. August 2007)

Es gibt ein kleines Video vom Rennen !! Nein, ich meine nicht das vom bike2b. Surft einfach mal bei SportsInTeam vorbei und seht es euch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (20. August 2007)

Ach da läufts einem doch nochmal kalt den Rücken runter. Absolut klasse gamacht.   
Kann man das auch in besserer Qualität irgendwo runterladen(z.B. Rapidshare)?

Sven


----------



## Re-spekt (20. August 2007)

Tolles Video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

würde das gern unserm Sponsoren überreichen ! aber wie bekommen ?


----------



## dirkli (21. August 2007)

Schliesse mich an, supergeiles Video!
Die Aufnahmen der Helmkamera.....man fährt es gerade nochmal!

Ich fände es auch super, wenn man es in einer besseren Qualität zum Download bekommen könnte.

Grosses Lob an den Produzenten!

Dirk


----------



## oviedo (21. August 2007)

Ein riesen lob an den produzent

super geil 

vor allem weil ich eine ganze zeit vor dir gefahren bin der fahrer mit der kuh auf das trikot
kann man das video irgendwo runterladen ?

Nochmals super genial da freut man sich schon auf den 08.08.08

Gruss Tomas


----------



## Christer (21. August 2007)

Hallo, 

das Video ist wirklich absolut super gemacht!!! 

Könntet ihr es vielleicht in einer höheren Auflösung im Netz ablegen? 

Gruß

SR


----------



## DerAlex (22. August 2007)

Ich möchte mich dem Lob anschliessen. Das schreit doch geradezu danach, auf Datenträger gebannt (und verteilt) zu werden.


----------



## wogru (22. August 2007)

oviedo schrieb:


> Ein riesen lob an den produzent
> 
> super geil
> 
> ...


War ich froh als ich dich überholen konnte !!!
An einer Ablage im Netz arbeite ich !!


----------



## Blenni (9. September 2007)

In der neuen Mountainbike ist tatsächlich ein Bericht über den zerbrochenen HAI-Rahmen. HAI hat wohl schon einen Rückruf gestartet.

Ein hoch auf den Leichtbau!!


----------



## Christer (9. September 2007)

Hallo,



Blenni schrieb:


> In der neuen Mountainbike ist tatsächlich ein Bericht über den zerbrochenen HAI-Rahmen. HAI hat wohl schon einen Rückruf gestartet.
> 
> Ein hoch auf den Leichtbau!!



Ist das die Mountainbike 10/2007? Gibt es dort einen größeren Bericht über das Rennen?

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (10. September 2007)

Ja, genau die !! 
Größerer Bericht vom Rennen würde ich aber verneinen, ein Mitstreiter aus dem MB-Team schildert nur seine Erlebnisse.
Den Bericht über das gebrochene Hai-Carbonbike finde ich auch nicht so toll. Was die alles schreiben wo welche Kräfte auf den Rahmen wirken usw. So etwas sollte dem Hersteller vorher klar sein, mit so einem Rad fährt man halt keine gemütliche Radwegtour.

Nun gut, in der Oktoberausgabe gibt es noch ein paar weitere Artikel bzw. Meldungen die ich persönlich daneben finde.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2007)

Echt cooles Video.


----------



## zeitweiser (10. September 2007)

Hammer Video   
Kompliment


----------



## dirkli (11. September 2007)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Ist das die Mountainbike 10/2007? Gibt es dort einen größeren Bericht über das Rennen?



Hi,

nein, in der Tat gibt es keinen groesseren Bericht zum 24h-Rennen, nur so ein 2-Seitiger insider-Bericht aus einem MB-Team.
Von einem Sponsor wuerde ich mir da auch einen groesseren Bericht wuenschen, der auch auf die Veranstaltung eingeht und nicht nur die Schilderung aus einem eigenen Team beinhaltet. Ein bischen schwach.

Ich finde den Bericht zum Rahmenbruch sehr interessannt, insbesondere die Abbildung ueber die Thermographie wo man sehen kann, dass der Rahmen  wohl nicht ueberall gleich stark gebaut ist und dadurch wohl brechen konnte.
Fuer meinen Teil ziehe ich die Lehre daraus, dass ich als "gewichtiger" Fahrer trotz der vielen Beteuerungen neuerdings, Carbon ist auch fuer schwere Fahrer geeignet, die Finger von Carbonrahmen lasse. So einen Rahmenbruch auf einen Schlag will ich nicht erleben muessen!

Schoenen Gruss
Dirk


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2007)

ich weiss, die info kommt zu spät, aber die anmeldung für 2008 ist schon auf und die einzelfahrer- plätze sind schon weg....


----------



## VelosophenJupp (11. November 2007)

Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt.
Auf der Startseite unter "Anmeldung" steht, dass die Anmeldung bzw. Meldeliste ungefähr Mitte November erscheinen sollen.

Wie können denn da jetzt schon (und offensichtlich schon vor dem 03.11.2007) die Einzelstarterplätze vergeben sein ?

Ich fühle mich ein wenig verarscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (11. November 2007)

Die Anmeldung ist seit dem 11.10. offen. Steht auch als einzelne News dort.

Was Du meinst ist die Meldeliste. Diese ist ab Mitte November (eigentlich schon seit ein paar Tagen) nachzulesen.

Also, locker bleiben, das die Anmeldung schon lange möglich ist, wurde rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben


----------



## VelosophenJupp (12. November 2007)

Du hast mit dem natürlich Recht,

aber

ich war halt, als ich das letzte Mal auf der Seite war, von einem späteren Zeitpunkt ausgegangen. Nämlich November und nicht Oktober.
Daher habe ich auch nicht mehr die Seite besucht. 


Zum Thema "Warteliste"
Die ist ja schön und gut, aber es sollte zumindest so transparent gestaltet sein, dass man weiß, wieviele Biker noch vor einem stehen.
Auf eine Warteliste von mehreren (10, 20 ....) brauch ich mich erst gar nicht einzutragen, soviele werden wohl nicht absagen.


----------



## dirkli (13. November 2007)

Na ja, offen gesagt, wer den Skyder-Newsletter abonniert hat war informiert und danach war genug Zeit sich anzumelden. War ja auch transparent, dass es nur 60 Startplaetze gibt.
Bei dem Zulauf den die Veranstaltung hat war es deutlich absehbar, dass hier ein ab und zu auf die Website schauen nicht reicht.

Und Warteliste ist doch besser als nichts. Jetzt noch ne Meldeliste fuer die Wartenden? Koennte mir vorstellen. man hat bei Skyder anderes zu tun.

Sorry......

Dirk


----------



## skyder (13. November 2007)

dirkli schrieb:


> Na ja, offen gesagt, wer den Skyder-Newsletter abonniert hat war informiert und danach war genug Zeit sich anzumelden. War ja auch transparent, dass es nur 60 Startplaetze gibt.
> Bei dem Zulauf den die Veranstaltung hat war es deutlich absehbar, dass hier ein ab und zu auf die Website schauen nicht reicht.
> 
> Und Warteliste ist doch besser als nichts. Jetzt noch ne Meldeliste fuer die Wartenden? Koennte mir vorstellen. man hat bei Skyder anderes zu tun.
> ...




Hallo,

genau wie hier im Forum schon geschrieben:

1. War die Info auf der Website
2. Wurde diese über Newsletter - der uns bekannten Email Adressen - verkündet
3. Bezieht sich "Meldeliste" auf die angemeldeten Teams
4. haben wir eine Anfrage bei Datasport laufen, ob die Meldedatenbank um den Status "Warteliste" ergänzt werden kann - was aber noch immer nicht aussagt - auf welcher Position man steht.
5. haben wir im Einzel zur Zeit 8 Personen auf der Warteliste.
6. Alternative: www.24h-of-dubai.com  
Gruß

Skyder


----------



## chris29 (14. November 2007)

Hab die Meldeliste gerade angeschaut, ich hab zwar schon einen Einzelstartplatz sicher und auch schon bez. aber es sind auf der Warteliste nur 6 Leute eingetragen, also müsste sich das evt. noch lohnen sich eintragen zu lassen.


----------

